# Momentus XT (Hybrid SSD) - retour d'expérience !



## t-bo (15 Juillet 2010)

Hello,

J'avais hésité à prendre une config. MBP 15" et un disque dur 7200t/m "made in Apple" avec un ecran mat & HD. Mais finalement, pour des soucis économique, j'ai pris la config standard, et j'ai décidé d'y mettre le fameux disque dur de Seagate, l'hybrid SSD avec 4Go - le Momentus XT également à 7200t/m.

J'ai mis une version 320Go, et je suis époustouflé par ses performances ! Du moins la rapidité d'execution des programmes. Photoshop CS5 est très rapide à s'ouvrir. ainsi que le démarrage de Mac OS X.

Alors une install toute neuve de Snow Leopard sur un Core i5 en lieu et place d'un MBP de 2008 avec Leopard daté de 2 ans, doit aidé aussi, sur l'impression de vitesse. 

Certains ont remarqué un bruit particulièrement élevé du disque dur, mais pour ma part ca n'est pas le cas. Peut-être dû à la version 320Go ? Contre 500 les autres tests...

Je testerais prochainement avec le jeu BattleField Bad Company 2 sur Windows 7 en bootcamp 

En conclusion je recommande ce disque, à la fois économique et offrant de bonnes performances en accord avec les tests actuels sur internet et les retours utilisateurs.


----------



## Rajindael (16 Juillet 2010)

merci pour le retour, sa confirme de plus en plus mon envie d'investir ^^
pour la vitesse de demarrage, tu pourrais donner qq chiffres stp? c'est surtout sa qui me botte avec se DD.

merci ^^


----------



## t-bo (16 Juillet 2010)

C'est pas instantanné non plus, car ce n'est pas un SSD. Ce qui est rapide c'est une fois sur le bureau les appli. au démarrage se lancent très rapidement.

Une vidéo la : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YQOkVzn0O8

Edit : je viens de rebooter, j'ai mis 33 secondes.


----------



## Rajindael (16 Juillet 2010)

merci ^^

sa va, sa se traine pas trop, jtien pas a un demarrage instantané mais j'aimerai accelerer un peu tout sa (1min actuellement sur un DD en 5400 tours).
dc apparement en 20 sec sa boot, c'est sympa, a l'usage je pense qu'on sent aussi la rapidité des 7200 tours non ?


----------



## t-bo (16 Juillet 2010)

El-Mister a dit:


> merci ^^
> 
> sa va, sa se traine pas trop, jtien pas a un demarrage instantané mais j'aimerai accelerer un peu tout sa (1min actuellement sur un DD en 5400 tours).
> dc apparement en 20 sec sa boot, c'est sympa, a l'usage je pense qu'on sent aussi la rapidité des 7200 tours non ?



Oui les 7200t/m sont toujours plus agréable et plus performants pour la copie, et les taches lourdes (montage, jeu...)


----------



## plaj (17 Juillet 2010)

Moi je l'ai en 500 gb sur un mbp et tout vibre. J ai du repasser sur un 5400.  Merci de vos avis


----------



## t-bo (17 Juillet 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Moi je l'ai en 500 gb sur un mbp et tout vibre. J ai du repasser sur un 5400.  Merci de vos avis



Question bête : l'avais tu bien fixer au portable avec les vis torx ? Car moi j'avais oublié la première fois ^^ et il ne tenait pas...


----------



## Aozera (19 Juillet 2010)

Après tout les tests et avis que j'ai lu ce disque me plait de plus en plus ! J'imagine que le gain serait assez important, venant d'un 5400tr/min. Par contre, j'ai peur que des vibrations apparaissent, ou bien que le bruit soit trop gênant (je trouve déjà bien gênant le bruit de mon actuelle DD), même si tu dis ne pas être gêné, c'est trop subjectif comme avis (je suis très exigent de ce côté ).



> Une vidéo la : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YQOkVzn0O8
> 
> Edit : je viens de rebooter, j'ai mis 33 secondes.



Le boot est presque aussi rapide qu'avec un SSD sur la vidéo ! Par contre, je ne comprend pas comment tu peux obtenir 33 secondes .. Ce qui veut dire que les résultats peuvent vraiment varier.


----------



## pepes003 (19 Juillet 2010)

Aozera a dit:


> Le boot est presque aussi rapide qu'avec un SSD sur la vidéo ! Par contre, je ne comprend pas comment tu peux obtenir 33 secondes .. Ce qui veut dire que les résultats peuvent vraiment varier.



Ce Momentus XT "étudie" les habitudes de l'utilisateur.
Il mémorise les actions fréquentes et les places dans la partie rapide du disque (4Go alloués au SSD).

Si la personne de la vidéo de Youtube à procédé à 5 ou 6 redémarrages sans aucune autre actions avant de tourner sa vidéo, le Momentus aura charger seulement les fichiers nécessaires au boot dans la partie SSD, et démarrera donc très rapidement.

Mais au quotidien, ça ne marche pas ainsi tu t'en doute...


----------



## Aozera (19 Juillet 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Ce Momentus XT "étudie" les habitudes de l'utilisateur.
> Il mémorise les actions fréquentes et les places dans la partie rapide du disque (4Go alloués au SSD).
> 
> Si la personne de la vidéo de Youtube à procédé à 5 ou 6 redémarrages sans aucune autre actions avant de tourner sa vidéo, le Momentus aura charger seulement les fichiers nécessaires au boot dans la partie SSD, et démarrera donc très rapidement.
> ...



Effectivement je n'avais pas pensé au fait que l'on puisse duper (surtout moi en faite :rose facilement l'algorithme ...


----------



## usmar (20 Juillet 2010)

moi je suis pas convaincu au point qu'il retourné d'où il est venu !
2 installations de snow leopard en 2 jours depuis que je l'ai installé ! avec en plus de ça la roulette multicolor qui s'enclenche plus que d'habitude !!! jamais eu de problème avec mon 5400 d'origine. quand il marche, ok on sent que c'est un peu plus rapide mais pas de quoi payer 2 x le prix d'un 7200 "normal" ! du coup je vais prendre un seagate 7200 sans le "XT" car j'ai besoin de place.
Je suis ptet tomber sur un mauvais exemplaire mais en tout cas je suis bien refroidi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

ah j'ai aussi oublié de dire que mon "XT" met plus de temps à booter que mon "5400" sur SL... il a une seule fois mis 3 secondes de moins... ça fait cher payer les 3 secondes !


----------



## darkslide (20 Juillet 2010)

Constat:

Seagate Momentus XT (500Go) reçu ce soir.

Installation depuis dernier sauvegarde Time Capsule

Demarrage un peu plus réactif qu'avant (Hitachi 500Go 7200tr)

Surtout pas plus de bruit/vibrations qu'avant - en effet TRES silencieuse. 

Photoshop (CS5) s'ouvre en 3 secondes

Safari/Mail/iTunes etc. TRES réactif

Eteint en 4 seconds (Toute applications ouverte)

Maintenant il va falloir travailler avec - mais ça c'est pour demain...


----------



## Jacques L (21 Juillet 2010)

J'ai un Momentus (pas XT) 500 Go sur mon MBP il est très silencieux et ne vibre pas d'un poil, incontestablement plus rapide que le Samsung 250 d'origine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (24 Juillet 2010)

J'ai installé un Momentus XT 500 Go sur un MacBook Pro 2009, il reste silencieux surtout par rapport a mon 5400 Hitachi 5K500 de 320 Go mais aussi parce-que le conteneur dans le mac dans lequel on place le disque est superbien amorti. 
Pleins disent que Seagate a pas mal de soucis en fiabilité on verra bien.
Au lancement les applis comme safari , Mail, iPhoto se lance plus vite, l'arrivée sur le bureau avec plein d' icônes s'affiche instantanément contrairement à avant , la recherche spotlight  également ! Je n'ai pas fait de Clean install mais une restauration a partir de Time machine , donc on verra si il y a un effet "disque très peu fragmenté" qui a joué sur les perfs de départ
Bref super heureux de plus avoir la roue "sablier" !
Voici quelques temps moyens:
Open Office: 9 s ( 23 s )
Boot: 25 s
Safari: 2 s
Mail: 4 s
iPhoto: 5 s à 8 s (8000 photos)
iTunes: 5 s


----------



## mistik (24 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour vos retours d'expérience c'est en effet intéressant et il s'en dégage qu'il y aurait un petit souci de bruit sur Momentus XT 500 Go à la différence de la version 320Go.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------

Du moins pour certains d'entre-vous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

Clubic a réalisé un petit test *ici*


----------



## Bond@007 (26 Juillet 2010)

Il me tente bien mais je vais encore patienter ...

Au pire, le prix va baisser dans peu de temps et les maladies de jeunesse seront corrigées ou un nouveau modèle avec davantage de mémoire flash sera dispo ...

A partir de 8 - 10 Go çà devrait davantage le faire je pense 

Pouvoir fixer dans cette mémoire les applications de son choix serait un plus ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (27 Juillet 2010)

Je redonne mon avis car je suis vraiment trop content de ce disque, a l'usage c'est vraiment un plaisir, c'est le jour et la nuit, la vitesse de lancement c'est vraiment un régal.
Concernant bruit et vibration, sur les vieux macbook et pro je sais plsu mais sur les macbook et pro unibody l'emplacement du disque est entre des tampons élastomères et si comme l'indique le manuel de votre macbook fourni par apple , si vous respectez bien le montage, les vibrations et bruit sont pas pire que le précédent (dans le cas ou le disque en a, car il semble que l'équilibrage d'un disque dur est variable un peu comme les roues d'une voiture, y a des normes en usines pour un equilibrage minimal, apres si vous attrapez un disque au limite acceptée c'est pas cool)


----------



## steon (27 Juillet 2010)

Je compte acheter un MBP 13" et y installer un hdd 7200 trs/min.
Les propriétaires d'un 13", avez-vous systématiquement un problème de vibrations et/ou bruit en changeant le disque ?


----------



## lemarseillais23 (28 Juillet 2010)

steon a dit:


> Je compte acheter un MBP 13" et y installer un hdd 7200 trs/min.
> Les propriétaires d'un 13", avez-vous systématiquement un problème de vibrations et/ou bruit en changeant le disque ?



 quand j'avais mon 13p, pas de problème pour moi de vibrations


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (29 Juillet 2010)

Vu l'éfficacité de ce disque je me demande si Apple ne devrait pas implémenter 4 Go ou plus de mémoire Flash SLC dans ses futurs Mac !
Ca serait un peu le retour de la technologie décevante Readyboost sur Windows Vista mais avec l'expérience des mémoires SLC dans les disques hybrides Seagate réellement efficace....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

recu le mien, je vais cloner mon DD d'origine et l'installer


----------



## Rajindael (1 Août 2010)

a mon tour de poster un petit retour d'experience, je me suis finalement decider a le commander, et le voila fraichement installé. (Momentus XT 500Go installé dans un MBP 13" d'avril 2010)

d'abord niveau bruit, rien de particulier a part un leger souffle des plateaux en rotations, faut qd meme tendre l'oreille pour l'entendre surtout si il y a un peu de bruit dans la piece.
niveau vibration, bah rien a signaler, pour ceux qui s'en plaigne, avez vous remis les 4 vis torx ? 

niveau perf, par rapport au seagate en 5400 tours que j'avais, effectivement sa va plus vite, a titre d'exemple un echange de donné entre mon mac et mon NAS (DD WD Scorpio Blue 500Go, 7200 tours, 8Mo de cache) le tout sur un reseau en gigabit:
- avec mon DD d'origine 50Go de data echanger en 45min
- avec le Momentus XT 50Go echanger en un peu moins de 30min
c'est qd meme pas trop mal

par contre pour le moment j'ai pas noté de gros coup de boost avec le SSD, en meme tps j'ai tout reinstallé hier et je verai bien a l'usage, a force sa va s'y faire. neanmoins, a un moment pendant la reinstallation de l'OS et des App, j'ai eu un demarrage vachement rapide, bien plus rapide que d'habitude.

autre point important a souligné et qui m'a agreablement surpris, c'est la place que prend le formatage du DD.
le momentus fait 500Go et qd je l'ai formaté en HFS+ journalisé j'ai eu a peine 100mo pris pour le formatage, bon peut etre un vieux reflexe windowsien avec des perte de l'ordre de dizaine de Go ^^
dc je me retrouve avec effectivement 500Go exploitable

voila.


----------



## JP (12 Août 2010)

Bonsoir

Mon problème est un peu différent ?

J'ai cloné le DD d'un iMAC sur un MOMENTUS XT installé dans un boîtier FW externe et j'ai voulu booter dessus pour avoir un démarrage + rapide sur cette sauvegarde avec laquelle je me balade.

Rien de + facile que de partir travailler ou en congés et de travailler sur la copie de son poste de travail de la maison en démarrant le poste du travail avec ce disque dur externe.

Je le choisis au démarrage en appuyant sur la touche "alt" ou je choisis dans le menu idoine des préférences système.

Et bien rien n'y fait.
Il a l'air de consommer beaucoup car réclame une alimentation externe, j'ai essayé 3 boîtiers différents et rien n'y fait.
Il ne veut pas démarrer, il le voit bien, commence à travailler puis s'arrête et boote sur le DD interne de l'iMAC.

Avis ?


----------



## Jacques L (12 Août 2010)

Et tes 3 boitiers étaient bien alimentés en externe?
Je vais sûrement me faire descendre en flammes, mais je croyais qu'il n'y avait que l'USB qui pouvait alimenter des DE et encore rarement de manière suffisante alors suivant le système qui est sur ton Imac il est possible qu'il n'accepte de démarrer sur un DE qu'en firewire :mouais:

Je viens de raconter des bêtises, je n'avais pas bien lu et le DE est bien un FW, alors désolé, mais je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui t'arrive


----------



## mistik (13 Août 2010)

El-Mister a dit:


> a mon tour de poster un petit retour d'experience, je me suis finalement decider a le commander, et le voila fraichement installé. (Momentus XT 500Go installé dans un MBP 13" d'avril 2010)
> 
> d'abord niveau bruit, rien de particulier a part un leger souffle des plateaux en rotations, faut qd meme tendre l'oreille pour l'entendre surtout si il y a un peu de bruit dans la piece.
> niveau vibration, bah rien a signaler, pour ceux qui s'en plaigne, avez vous remis les 4 vis torx ?
> ...


Merci pour ton retour d'expérience.


----------



## Palaz (13 Août 2010)

Salut à tous !

J'avoue moi aussi avoir été assez tenté par ce genre de disques encore tout nouveau. J'ai finalement pris un Momentus 500 Go 7200 RPM classique.

A ceux qui se posent des questions (à juste titre !) sur les vibrations et le bruit : j'ai ressenti un peu plus de vibrations c'est vrai et le disque est un poil plus bruyant mais ça reste très supportable et on s'habitue vraiment très vite. En tout cas ce n'est absolument pas génant pour la lecture d'un film.

Et puis il faut se dire que le disque ne tourne pas tout le temps à 7200 tours par minute. Les vibrations ne sont donc pas toujours perceptibles.

Autre petit détail qu'on oublie souvent quand on passe d'un disque 5400 à 7200, l'autonomie est un peu diminuée. J'ai dû perdre environ 15 à 20 % d'autonomie mais après j'aurai du mal à être très précis là dessus. Si ceux qui possèdent un disque hybride pouvaient nous en dire plus la dessus


----------



## ch_997 (26 Août 2010)

recu et installe aujourd'hui. Une nette rapidite sur mon macbook unibody 2008.
Aucune vibration. Si vous sentez qqn, c'est un debut de seisme ou bien vous l'avez mal monte.
Demarrage calcule de 36 secondes en appuyant sur le bouton ON.
On verra la difference d'ici quelques temps. 
Les applis sont devenus quasi instantannees.

que du plaisir, 500 go, rapide, silencieux, et pour 110$


----------



## mistik (28 Août 2010)

ch_997 a dit:


> recu et installe aujourd'hui. Une nette rapidite sur mon macbook unibody 2008.
> Aucune vibration. Si vous sentez qqn, c'est un debut de seisme ou bien vous l'avez mal monte.
> Demarrage calcule de 36 secondes en appuyant sur le bouton ON.
> On verra la difference d'ici quelques temps.
> ...


Il s'agit bien du Momentus XT 500Go, l'hybride *SSD* ?


----------



## benjmen (29 Août 2010)

bonsoir à tous

merci à l'initiateur de cet heureux post !

mbp 13,3 unibody 2010 avec le xt depuis environ un mois, démarrage en 27 secondes avec le lancement de la connexion internet finit ( j'ai une antenne externe sur usb) 
je n'ai aucun programme lourd comme cs5 etc. plus rapide que mon ancien 7200 320go Toshiba si j'ai bonne mémoire et qui a grillé assez rapidement. 

point négatif: ça vibre peu, moins que le tosh' mais quel bruit ! je lit beaucoup de pdf de plus de 30mo et mon ancien MB avait un silence de cathédrale que j'appréciait beaucoup. je fait avec mais c'est là son seul point noir. tout est plus rapide sauf l'extinction qui est toujours plus lente que le démarrage, oui vous avez bien lu. je doit avoir un truc qui le ralentit mais pas eu le temps de me pencher sur le problème. bref une merveille ce disque.

j'ai quand même un souci avec. quand je lit un pdf ou quand je lisait vos post, le DD s'arrête, et oui je l'entend bien, malgré que j'ai décoché l'arrêt des DD . avec eyetv c'est idem, l'image s'arrête pendant les 3 ou 4 secondes où le DD s'arrête puis repart ! quelqu'un a une idée de ce qu'il faut que je fasse .

j'ai rapidement chercher sur le net, mais pas trouvé .


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (30 Août 2010)

Mon macbook s'éteint tres vite pourtant, il etait déja assez rapide a l'extinction maintenant c'est moins de 10s, mais parfois plutot rarement il est plus long (Mail en cours de releve ou un truc comme ca)
Vérifie bien que tu as dans "Préférences Système/Démarrage" bien coché dans l'ordre le démarrage disque dur principal et en dernier démarrage réseau.
après s'il s'éteint je trouve cela bizarre je ne l'ai pas remarqué sur le mien.
Eye TV tu peux cocher le tapom TV en direct avec plus de Ram peut etre mais l'image va d'abord en RAM et c'est bizarre qu'elle fige par rapport au disque, c'est de l'enregistrement ou une simple vision d'une émission tv ?

Dans tous les cas après plusieurs semaines d'utilisation j'aime ce disque car il me lance plus vite les softs (les trucs comme iPhoto ou iTunes assez lourd a digerer) il me tarde de voir la nouvelle suite iLife2011 qui devrait profiter des accélérations Grand Central/OpenCL/64 bits pur



benjmen a dit:


> j'ai quand même un souci avec. quand je lit un pdf ou quand je lisait vos post, le DD s'arrête, et oui je l'entend bien, malgré que j'ai décoché l'arrêt des DD . avec eyetv c'est idem, l'image s'arrête pendant les 3 ou 4 secondes où le DD s'arrête puis repart ! quelqu'un a une idée de ce qu'il faut que je fasse .
> 
> j'ai rapidement chercher sur le net, mais pas trouvé .


----------



## djgreg62 (3 Septembre 2010)

a supprimé ...

Excusez moi les modérateurs


----------



## mistik (3 Septembre 2010)

Que du bon, que des bonnes appréciations apparemment !


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (3 Septembre 2010)

un test qui en dit le plus grand bien !

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/test-disque-hybride-seagate-momentus-xt-500-go-news-15234.html


----------



## benjmen (4 Septembre 2010)

merci pour la réponse

je ne trouve pas comment faire pour augmenter le tampon de la mémoire, je n'ai que la version de base d'eyetv et en plus elle a 3 ans je croit. 

mais ce n'est pas grave, l'objet du post étant le XT qui me donne entière satisfaction en attendant le tout SSD 

je précise que je l'ai eu sur un site de vente aux enchère à 110 euros.

à plus


----------



## spounz (7 Septembre 2010)

retour d'expérience :
momentus XT 500 Go 7200 trm installé sur mon MBP 15' unibody d'aout 2009 

pour installer les vis torx, si vous n'avez pas de tournevis adéquat, il faut utiliser une pince, cela suffit à dévisser / revisser les vis sur le nouveau DD.

contrairement à la notice d'ifixit, pas besoin de devisser la batterie pour accéder au DD.

reinstallation de ma sauvegarde TM de 200 Go en un peu plus de 2 heures. que du bonheur.

Aucun bruit ni vibration.

après plusieurs essais, le démarrage du mac et le lancement des apllis fréquemment utilisées est très rapides a peine deux s. pour mail, qui contient 4 comptes et plusieurs dizaines de Go.

bon investissement qualité / prix en ce qui me concerne, qui laisse envisager ce que peut donner un véritable SSD.


----------



## macosZ (9 Septembre 2010)

bonjour à tous

Je songe à acheter ce disque pour mon MB.

Une petite question. l'ensemble est reconnu comme un seul disque ? ou les 4go apparaissent comme un disque et les 500 go comme un autre (comme un disque partitionné). ou bien est ce géré automatiquement comme un seul et unique disque?


----------



## spounz (9 Septembre 2010)

Les 4 Go ne sont pas une partition distincte, et font partie du disque. Pas de pb là dessus. 

Par contre, surprise au formatage, en Mac Os journalisé, il ne reste plus que 485 Go/500 d'origine...ça fond comme neige au soleil....


----------



## mistik (9 Septembre 2010)

spounz a dit:


> Les 4 Go ne sont pas une partition distincte, et font partie du disque. Pas de pb là dessus.
> 
> Par contre, surprise au formatage, en Mac Os journalisé, il ne reste plus que 485 Go/500 d'origine...ça fond comme neige au soleil....


On n'est pas à 15 Go près


----------



## ch_997 (11 Septembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Il s'agit bien du Momentus XT 500Go, l'hybride *SSD* ?



Ouep.


----------



## guizmo47 (11 Septembre 2010)

ch_997 a dit:


> Ouep.



Et tu l'as acheté où à ce prix là ???
Merci.
A+


----------



## benjmen (12 Septembre 2010)

pour ceux qui ont le même problème que moi, le momentus xt sur mbp s'arrête , les anglais appellent ça "auto spin down".

une nouvelle MAJ existe, on passe de SD22 à SD23. le fichier est un fichier iso mais je ne sais pas l'installer  .

http://stx.lithium.com/t5/Momentus-XT-Momentus-and/Firmware-update-Momentus-XT/td-p/56023

quelqu'un la déjà fait ?


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Septembre 2010)

non pas faite,pas d arret" temporaire" à signaler depuis l install (2semaines)
Une reelle rapiditée , mais pas flagrante par rapport a l ex 7200tr/16MO hitachi installé


----------



## Sunyanzi (14 Septembre 2010)

Pas de problème d'arrêt pour le moment.
Pas de problème de vibration ou de bruit.
Pour ceux qui veulent changer franchement ne pas hésiter.

Je constate par contre une légère augmentation de la chaleur


----------



## christophe2312 (14 Septembre 2010)

pas de vibration


----------



## verytex (15 Septembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> pas de vibration



Bonsoir,

Pour moi, le momentus hybrid 500 go xt est super, très silencieux ( pas vu de différence avec celui d'origine ) et très rapide ( redemarrage complet en 22" ).

Ne vibre pas du tout : attention lors du montage, peut etre que certains serrent trop fort les  ''silent bloc'' ( vis cruciforme ) et brident completement ces derniers ( rigidité assurée ) et les vibrations circulent....


----------



## AnnC21 (16 Septembre 2010)

J'avais raté l'arrivée de cette technologie... vu le prix des SSD, mon besoin d'espace de stockage (z'étaient radins avec leurs 160Go sur les MBP 13" 2009, m'en reste une petite trentaine seulement), je crois que c'est ce qu'il me faut... Merci à tous pour vos avis


----------



## babar81ced (18 Septembre 2010)

je viens de recevoir mon Momentus XT 500Go mais pas encore pu l'installer car j'ai égaré mon cd instal de SL (ah bravo)... Je Possède un MBP Unibody mars 2009 (dernière génération avec batterie amovible) et je voulais savoir ce que vous pensez de la consommation en energie de ce DD ? Avez vous senti une perte d'autonomie ? sachant que ma batterie de 500 cycles ne possède plus que 3408 mAh (75%) j'ai peur quelle ne supporte plus trop le cout et que je passe par la case renouvellement... 
Merci de vos retours !


----------



## benjmen (18 Septembre 2010)

momentus xt
Consommation (W) 
À l'accès (standard) 1,554
Au repos (standard) 0,8

Hitachi 7K100 100 Go SATA
Consommation (W) 
À l'accès (standard) 4,3
Au repos (standard) 1,6

l' hitachi date de 2007, les DD ont fait de gros progrès aussi bien niveau conso que niveau occupation process.

en espérant avoir répondu techniquement mais sans réelle "vécu" .

concernant mon problème (sans transition) personne ne peut m'aider ? soit pour la mise à jour , soit pour l'installation ?

à plus


----------



## Rajindael (19 Septembre 2010)

D'apres le site, faut graver l'iso et certainement booter dessus comme pour restaurer l'OS. perso je constate des arret du DD, mais il redemarre aussitôt sans gros ralentissement, je me tate a faire la MAJ qd meme. je ne voudrais pas recup plus de pb als que pour le moment tout va pour le mieux.


----------



## benjmen (19 Septembre 2010)

moi de même EL MISTER , le disque ne s'arrête que quelques secondes, puis redémarre, mais quand j'enregistre une émission par exemple, eyetv s'arrête aussi, et c'est dérangeant.

sinon dans le téléchargement proposé par Seagate, je ne voit pas comment faire pour la MAJ. même en anglais, je ne trouve rien. mon anglais n'est pas top , mais personne ne décrit réellement la méthode. 

pour finir la MAJ est précisément faite pour cet "auto spin machin" . et de ce que j'en ai lu, personne n'as de mauvais retour.


----------



## babar81ced (21 Septembre 2010)

Ayé momentus XT 500Go installé, beaucoup  plus réactif que que mon hitachi 250Go 5400tr il n'y a pas photo ! 
Mais par contre quel concert !!! on dirait le bruit des ventilos à fond ! c'est assez gênant, impossible de laisser le MBP allumé dans la chambre la nuit ! 
vous avez remarqué cela vous aussi ?
(et merci Benjmen pour les infos)


----------



## t-bo (21 Septembre 2010)

320Go aucun bruit...


----------



## Rajindael (21 Septembre 2010)

Pour mettre a jour le DD, j'ai tenté la procédure indiquer, cad graver leur iso et booter le mac en appuyant la touche option or juste le choix du boot via le dd. D'apres les fichier contenu ds l'iso je presume qu'il recréé un semblant d'envirronnement windows. Dc la vient une question, ont-ils pensés aux mac ou seulement aux gens sous linux... Pq c asser etrange que sa ne s'execute pas


----------



## Arlequin (22 Septembre 2010)

à priori rien n'est encore prévu pour MacOs, et au vu des nombreux soucis rencontrés par des utilisateurs windows, je ne suis pas pressé 

en cherchant un peu sur le forum seagate j'ai trouvé ceci: 

http://mckinlay.net.nz/hdapm/


----------



## babar81ced (22 Septembre 2010)

Quand je parles du bruit, je ne parle pas de vibration, mais bien du bruit du dd qui tourne, qui tourne, et toujours à fond, qu'il ny ait que l'OS ou un MKV en lecture le disque tourne aussi vite ! 
On dirait qu'il n'a pas de mode ralenti, il est toujours comme dirait le "plus grand pilote" francais de F1 (pour les générations 80) a fond a fond a fond a fond !!!!


----------



## benjmen (24 Septembre 2010)

désolé mais il ne le dit que trois fois le "à fond" 
Zean, c'est un circuite, pour doubler, il est trés difficile! tu est plein dé fou-gue! mais là tou es seul, tou as deux tours é d'avance...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo3RoRzJsq8 à revoir les frères !

c 'est bien cool que cette affaire soit suivie.
je ne sais trop que faire et mis à part cet auto spin down de misère, le DD va trés bien. donc pour le moment pas touche.

merci à tous.


----------



## Sylow (26 Septembre 2010)

Sympa pour le retour ,  mais mon Seagate 500 7200 tr basique démarre mon SL en à peine 30 seconde également donc je ne pense pas que ce soit un facteur a prendre en compte. Par contre pour le lancement des applis je pense que c'est la qu'on voit toute la différence


----------



## pacis (28 Septembre 2010)

reçu en début septembre, pour l'instant le bilan est mitigé . D'une utilisation basique et non professionelle :


Pour :
- effectivement, le démarrage est bien plus rapide, mais comme je ne l'éteins jamais ... 
- lancement des applis plus rapides au bout plusieurs lancements, mais comme je ne m'amuse pas à les ouvrir et à les fermer ...... 


Contre :
- vibre vraiment ( démonté et vérifié : rien à signaler )
- bruyant : l'impression d'un ventilo à fond 
- ralenti sans rien faire, et repart aussi sec sans rien faire . Dommage, car là il était devenu silencieux comme l'original .

Donc mitigé , et un poil déçu .


PS : mon XT a été commandé chez Macway , 1 jour avant une promo !! ahahahah !! , et il était avec une version Firmware SD23 .


----------



## oligo (28 Septembre 2010)

Bah moi ça doit faire un mois que je l'ai installé (500Go) et j'en suis vraiment très content! 
Il est plus réactif que le DD d'origine (je crois que c'est le hitachi 250Go 5400) et presque aussi silencieux! (il faut dire que le hitachi commence a se faire entendre après 2 ans:rateau

Je n'ai pas de phénomène de vibrations comme d'autres ont pu nous faire part! 

Maintenant, c'est sûr que la différence se fait sentir au bout d'un petit moment d'utilisation! Et il ne faut pas s'attendre à un doublement des vitesses! ça reste un DD mécanique! Et non un super-ssd-de-la-mort-qui-tue!!  

Donc pour moi, Bilan 100% positif!

P.S: j'utilise presque quotidiennement Aperture (photos) et j'ai sincèrement ressenti une accélération


----------



## pepes003 (28 Septembre 2010)

Sincèrement, il est normal d'avoir un avis mitigé sur ce genre de produit.
Celui-ci est dans l'impasse et personne ne suit cette techno.

Qui répète inlassablement toujours les mêmes actions sur son ordi ?
Personne.

Le disque ne peut donc mémoriser que 4Go de fichier de lancement avec des habitudes d'utilisateurs constamment différente.


Pour bénéficier des avantages du SSD (réactivité hors pairs) et du HDD (stockage), le SEUL moyen, c'est de sacrifier le SuperDrive.
Prenez du recul et comptez le nbr de fois où vous l'utilisez. A choisir entre transformer (car il s'agit bien de ça) votre MAC en fusée tout en gardant un espace de stockage conséquent (jusqu'à 1To à l'heure actuelle) ou de garder la possibilité de lire/graver un DVD/CD en mode nomade (car rien ne vous empeche d'avoir un graveur DVD externe à 35e en sus à la maison), quel est le choix le + judicieux ?

Après, y a aussi une histoire de coût. Un Momentus XT reviens nettement moins cher qu'un SSD+optibay+graveur ext... Enfin, pas t'en que ça...

- Momentus XT 500Go : 130e
ou
- SSD Onyx 32Go : 61e (http://www.cowcotland.com/news/22186/ssd-32-go-ocz-onyx-a-61.html
- Opticalbay : 17e sur ebay
- Graveur DVD : 35e
- HDD 500Go : 40e

TOTAL : 153e vs 130e
(pour les 23e de différence, vous pouvez revendre votre ancien HDD qui était dans le MB/MBP)


----------



## oligo (28 Septembre 2010)

pepes003 a dit:


> Sincèrement, il est normal d'avoir un avis mitigé sur ce genre de produit.
> Celui-ci est dans l'impasse et personne ne suit cette techno.
> 
> Le disque ne peut donc mémoriser que 4Go de fichier de lancement avec des habitudes d'utilisateurs constamment différente.
> ...



Sauf que ta solution ne marche pas si on utilise beaucoup de grosses données, genre fichiers photo en RAW! Avec 32Go, tu installe Mac OS X et tes applis, mais tu dois déposer tes bibliothèques iTunes et LightRoom/Aperture/PS/etc... sur un DD à plateau... :mouais:
 Donc oui, tu démarres plus vite, tu lances plus vite les applis, mais si tu travailles quotidiennement avec des lourdes images ou du son ou de la vidéo, tu ne gagnes rien! Tu lances PS beaucoup plus rapidement mais tu met beaucoup plus de temps pour appliquer les filtres etc sur tes fichiers!

Donc au final, le momentus est selon moi un très bon compromis! 



pepes003 a dit:


> Qui répète inlassablement toujours les mêmes actions  sur son ordi ?
> Personne.


 

Moi par exemple! Quand je démarre mon ordi, je lance inlassablement Firefox! Donc pour certains utilisateurs, ce genre de produit peut être pertinent!


----------



## Sunyanzi (29 Septembre 2010)

@ Oligo

Euh perso aucunes de mes librairies sont en dessous des 4go donc pour le coup le XT ne m'apporte pas bcp bcp plus.
C'est vrai que tout est plus rapide mais je pense que c'est aussi l'effet de passage entre un 5400 et 7200.


----------



## t-bo (3 Octobre 2010)

Je remarque aussi cet arret du disque pendant une seconde à peine. A lire vos posts précédents, pas de maj firmware possible pour Mac à l'heure actuelle...


----------



## mistik (3 Octobre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Je remarque aussi cet arret du disque pendant une seconde à peine. A lire vos posts précédents, pas de maj firmware possible pour Mac à l'heure actuelle...


C'est un peu embêtant tout de même cet arrêt, et si l'on fait un parallèle osé avec le salon de l'auto à Paris ... ne serait-ce pas une sorte de _stop and go_ appliqué au hd ?


----------



## Jehutty (4 Octobre 2010)

Bon quelqu'un aurait des news? Sur les forums de Seagate c'est la guerre, tout le monde à des problèmes avec ce disque dur!
Il paraissait parfait pour moi, et il n'y a pas de produit similaire qui existe...

J'ai lu qu'en downgradant le firmware commeil n'y a pas de MAJ, ca peut régler les problèmes.... Quelqu'un a essayé?


----------



## benjmen (5 Octobre 2010)

@ Jehuty

achète les yeux fermés ! ce disque est très bon, ce problème d' auto spin down ne se voit que dans certains usage, et encore, si tu ne l'entend pas , des fois tu ne sais pas que le plateau s'est arrêté . nous sommes en train de pinailler là.

sincèrement , je ne bosse pas pour Seagate, mais ce DD est LA transition pour qui n'as pas les moyens de se payer un ssd .

perso ce n'est pas une question de moyen (en toute humilité :hein: ), je les ai , mais j'ai entendu que fin d'années, de nouvelles mémoires arriveront. donc pour 3 mois j'attend .


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Octobre 2010)

Alors pour ce disque, finalement c'est fiable ou pas? 

Je demande car tous les tests ou presque sont positifs face a ce test, et il y a de nombreuses réactions positives, mais je vois aussi des gens gênés par certaines réactions du disque comme le Auto Spin Down/"Stop & Go" (déjà vécu ça en voiture, comme passager, ça fait bizarre^^).


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (5 Octobre 2010)

J'ai moi aussi un problème avec des programmes vidéo , VLC par exemple par moment fige l'espace d'une seconde rendant l'image pixelisée puis revient , je me demandais si cela ne venait pas du système de cache du momentus XT, donc j'ai vu que j'ai le firmware SD22 (Voir dans A propos de ce mac partie Serial ATA)
Ayant partitionné en Bootcamp puis je lancer le firmware SD23 a partir de Windows 7 ?
Ce firmware règle le problème de figeage d'image vidéo ?

Je l'ai trouvé ici: http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=215451&NewLang=en

Sinon je suis quand meme très content de la réactivité générale de mon OS sur un Macbook pro qui avait un 5400 tr/mn.
Il s'eteint et s'allume tres rapidement et je lance souvent des applis , l'interface finder réagit mieux pour ma part.

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2010)

je rappelle que Pacis, ci dessus, rencontre le problème, et est en version 23 

donc je doutes que cette MAJ rêgle le problème


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Octobre 2010)

Dites, cela intéresserait de faire un sondage pour voir si vous êtes ou non pleinement satisfait de ce disque? 

Je pense que la nature hybride du disque doit en intéresser plus d'un, et pas que moi.


----------



## oligo (6 Octobre 2010)

Moi je vote parfaitement satisfait m'sieur!


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Octobre 2010)

okay ^^

J'avoue que ce disque m'intéresse grandement. ^^


----------



## Jehutty (9 Octobre 2010)

benjmen a dit:


> @ Jehuty
> 
> achète les yeux fermés ! ce disque est très bon, ce problème d' auto  spin down ne se voit que dans certains usage, et encore, si tu ne  l'entend pas , des fois tu ne sais pas que le plateau s'est arrêté .  nous sommes en train de pinailler là.
> 
> ...



Ben justement je vais aps acheter les yeux fermés, ce disque a l'air vmt  super comme tu le dis, mais si tu fais un tour sur les forums de  Seagate ou que tu regardes les avis de consommateurs, tout le monde a  des problèmes et pas des petits problèmes de bruit ou quoi mais le  disque qui s'arrête et c'est quand meme un putin de probleme, j'utilise  tout les jours mon MAC que ce soit au taff ou chez moi! En plus c'est  pour l'installer ds un MBP de fin 2007 donc je dois démonter le bouza  pour l'installer et je vais pas me taper cette galere 15 fois si le DD  marche pas et que je dois le changer!
Bref j'attends mais ca me fait bien chier, je pourrais prendre un petit  SSD mais je voulais aussi changer de DD pour avoir plus d'espace libre...  et les gros SSD ben c'est pas abordable.
Certains se dise satisfait mais on le DD depuis 1 semaine donc ca ne veut pas dire grand chose...!
J'attends la solution ou la concurrence...


----------



## t-bo (9 Octobre 2010)

L'auto speed down ne se fait pas dans "certains usage" comme dit plus haut, mais est assez aléatoire. Et si, oui, on l'entend et on le ressent même si c'est un très court laps de temps.

Après tout dépend de la fréquence d"utilisation de son Mac, c'est pour ça que les avis divergent ! Une personne qui l'utilise H24 ressentira plus d'auto speed down, qu'un autre qui l'utilise que le soir...


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Octobre 2010)

J'avoue que là vous me laissez dans l'expectative avec ce disque. Surtout que les tests et les avis divergent et c'est rarement le cas sur un bon produit.


----------



## verytex (10 Octobre 2010)

Moi, je suis hyper satisfait de ce disque, apres il est vrai que certains utilisent les forums pour signaler des problemes... Donc quand ca fonctionne bien faut le dire aussi&#57430;


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Octobre 2010)

Et oui, l'effet loupe des forums peut faire peur ^^.

Sinon je suis ravi que tu viennes signaler que ça fonctionne bien ^^

Donc tu es dans quelle situation avec ce disque?


----------



## InfoYANN (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Installer depuis un mois à peu près sur un portable Toshiba sous Windows 7 et je dois dire que la différence est tout de même flagrante pour le démarrage ou extinction de l'ordinateur portable.
Sans parler des quelques applications comme Firefox qui tournent en permanence et qui est très rapide à l'ouverture...

Je n'ai aucun soucis dessus, que ce soit le bruit, vibrations ou arrêt comme certains. Je l'aurais remarquer car je passe 12h et + par jour sur ce pc portable pour mes loisirs et mon travail. Je joue aussi beaucoup dessus car c'est un pc gamer et je n'ai jamais eu un ralentissement sur un jeu à cause d'un arrêt du dd.

D'ailleurs, je suis en train de vendre ce pc portable pour switcher sur un Macbook PRO et il est certain que je vais y mettre mon disque dur XT 

Et comme dit plus haut, c'est vrai que tu trouveras souvent plus d'avis négatifs sur un forum quand ça concerne un composant informatique...


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ce témoignage. 

En fait le problème voyez vous c'est qu'au delà du disque il va me falloir un dock pour le disque actuel, et un nouveau disque pour Time Machine car mon disque actuel de sauvegarde sera trop petit face au Seagate, car je pense prendre le Momentus XT de 500Go, (quitte a changer de disque, autant prendre plus grand) par conséquent ça représente un achat assez important, même si je pense réduire les coûts en prenant un dock double avec un Western Digital Caviar Green plutôt qu'un véritable disque externe. Donc avant "d'investir" je préfère être sur que le Momentus XT est satisfaisant.


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Octobre 2010)

pas soucis avec le mien depuis 2mois


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Octobre 2010)

Merci! 

Bon je sauterais le pas a Noël ^^.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2010)

Il semblerait que l'on va sauter le pas ensemble
Ca va être mimi :love:


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Octobre 2010)

Oh oui super! ^^


----------



## InfoYANN (10 Octobre 2010)

En même temps, achetez le sur internet 
_Ou une boutique style la fnac qui fait du satisfait ou remboursé sous 15 jours..._

Comme ça, si d'ici 5, 6 jours il ne vous convient pas, vous pourrez toujours le rendre (loi oblige) et vous faire rembourser pour un petit ssd ou un simple 7200 Trs/min 

Mais vous ne serez pas déçu ! En tout cas, c'est mon cas. 
D'ici demain, j'achète mon Macbook PRO, je saurais donc d'ici la fin de semaine si j'ai les même soucis que les forumers mais il n'y a pas de raison car ça fonctionne très bien sur mon Toshiba actuel.


----------



## jeanmi044 (11 Octobre 2010)

J'ai franchi le pas au moment de l'achat, démontage de la coque démontage de l'ancien DD, remise en place du Saegate (320 go), cela ne pas un SSD, mais se place au dessus des DD classique, bon compromis. Coté silence je donne une note 8,5 à 9 sur 10, ne pas faire mieux, car au dessus il y a le SSD. Aucune vibration


----------



## Jehutty (11 Octobre 2010)

Quelqu'un l'a t'il déjà installé sur un ancien Macbook Pro non unibody? je me tate mais il a 'air vmt terrible ce disk, j'ai jsute pas envie que ca saute tout le temps ou que ca ne saute plus du tout. D'apres ce que j'ai lu, pour pallier a ce problème, ils ont tout simplement désactiver la fonction de spin off ce qui a pour conséquence d'augmenter la température du DD... Déjà que l'alu de mon Macbook pro me brule les doigts!


----------



## benjmen (11 Octobre 2010)

"D'apres ce que j'ai lu, pour pallier a ce problème, ils ont tout simplement désactiver la fonction de spin off ce qui a pour conséquence d'augmenter la température du DD."

ou as tu lu ça ? des sources s'il te plait. je ne rencontre aucun problème de chauffe sur un mbp pro 13,3 unibody qui souffle beaucoup moins fort que mon ancien mb 2007 pour une même charge process'.

comment désactiver la fonction ?


----------



## InfoYANN (12 Octobre 2010)

Achat et switch par la même occasion d'un Macbook PRO 13,3" hier après-midi. Installation deux heures après de mon Momentus XT 500 Go - 4SSD qui était dans un portable Toshiba sous Windows 7 et je dois dire que ça reste du bonheur. Toujours aucun soucis avec et il est et reste très silencieux... D'ailleurs, je suis à l'heure actuelle de faire une sauvegarde sur le 250 Go d'origine et il gratte bien plus que mon Momentus !

Je parle pas des performances qui sont tout de même supérieures... Dommage que les SSD de 500Go coutent encore trop cher  Mais d'ici deux ans, ça devrait être abordable...

Ça doit donc être une mauvaise série de fabrication que certains membres ont eu lors de leurs achats.


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Octobre 2010)

Bah merci de me rassurer^^

Je vais donc "switcher" d'Hitachi (disque d'origine) a Seagate ^^.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2010)

Ho la DarkMoineau, du calme, on a dit ensemble à Noel 




Plus sérieusement, ce qui serait intéressant pour ce fil, c'est que les posteurs heureux de ce disque indiquent depuis combien de temps ils l'ont installé dans leur machine.


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Octobre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> pas soucis avec le mien depuis 2mois



deja dit


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Octobre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ho la DarkMoineau, du calme, on a dit ensemble à Noel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas l'argent pour l'instant donc tinkiet ^^


----------



## djgreg62 (12 Octobre 2010)

Ou le trouver le moin chers ?? Lool  J'y vais céder a la tentation


----------



## babar81ced (13 Octobre 2010)

djgreg62 a dit:


> Ou le trouver le moin chers ?? Lool  J'y vais céder a la tentation



Pour ma part materiel.net, le meilleur prix et surtout un site de toute confiance... 

Cela fait plus d'un mois que j'ai installé mon XT 500Go et les perfs sont treeees correctes, problème de spin off de tant en temps (pas très génant justement un en ce moment même !), aucune vibration mais par contre on l'entends tourner !!! 
Rien ne vaut un SDD mais... c'est trop cher donc je suis content de mon achat !


----------



## madaniso (13 Octobre 2010)

babar81ced a dit:


> Pour ma part materiel.net, le meilleur prix et surtout un site de toute confiance...
> 
> Cela fait plus d'un mois que j'ai installé mon XT 500Go et les perfs sont treeees correctes, problème de spin off de tant en temps (pas très génant justement un en ce moment même !), aucune vibration mais par contre on l'entends tourner !!!
> Rien ne vaut un SDD mais... c'est trop cher donc je suis content de mon achat !



Oui, materiel.net est un très bon site. J'ai pas d'actions chez eux, mais je le conseil.


----------



## djgreg62 (13 Octobre 2010)

Chez Topachat 

http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail2_cat_est_micro_puis_rubrique_est_wdi_port_puis_ref_est_in10043876.html

116,99 euros

Une question technique :

La partie Mecanique du DD c'est en 7200 ??


----------



## InfoYANN (13 Octobre 2010)

C'est effectivement du 7200 trs/min.


----------



## babar81ced (18 Octobre 2010)

Bon et bien je viens de remplacer mon Momentus par un ssd Crucial de 256Go pour 300&#8364; en promo chez Grosbill (grouillez vous, ça part comme des petits pain) ! 
Pour faire simple le Momentus est une bonne alternative mais ça reste du DD sur plateau et vu que les sdd se démocratisent au niveau des prix, je pense que cette technologie est vouée à l'échec !!! 
voilou je vous quitte et longue vie à vos Momentus !!!


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Octobre 2010)

300&#8364; le disque dur 256Go, c'est malheureusement trop cher pour moi. Surtout qu'il me faut du 500Go. Mais qui sait dans quelques années!


----------



## mistik (18 Octobre 2010)

Lors d'une formation sur Mac mini server chez l'Apr Ephesus à Lyon, le formateur m'a dit que les ssd devrait se démocratiser d'ici 2012 (bien sûr, faites fi de la croyance des Mayas). On a encore de la marge !


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Octobre 2010)

Voyons, 2012 c'est Windows^8, il est évident que personne n'y survivra ^^

*Troll off*

2012? Possible oui,  ce serait bien, je compte avoir mon prochain ordi d'ici 2012 (une fois Lightpeak sorti...)


----------



## mistik (19 Octobre 2010)

C'est vrai qu'on l'attend ce Lightpeak beaucoup plus que l'usb 3 sur nos Mac.


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Octobre 2010)

Bah acheter une machine en USB 2 ou 3 quand LightPeak va sortir, mieux vaut attendre si on peut ^^.

Mais là n'est pas le sujet ^^.


----------



## babar81ced (21 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de recevoir mon SSD 256 Crucial... whaouuuuuuu !!!
Le Momentus etait déja une belle révolution par rapport à mon Tosh 5400tr d'origine mais là avec le Crucial...
Je ne suis pas pret d'acheter un nouveau MBP ! Avec une batterie neuve de FastMac qui arrive dans quelques jours je suis tranquille pour un ptit moment (je touche du bois quand même on ne sait jamais)


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2010)

Tant mieux pour toi!

Mais tant que le SSD 512Go passe pas sous les 200&#8364; ce sera non pour moi ^^


----------



## LaurentR (22 Octobre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Tant mieux pour toi!
> 
> Mais tant que le SSD 512Go passe pas sous les 200&#8364; ce sera non pour moi ^^



Déjà le 256 Go serait pas mal.

Sinon, je viens d'installer un Momentus XT 7200 sur mon Macbook Pro 17" 2,33 Core2duo et c'est bien agréable. Je me demandai aussi si je ne ferai pas mieux de changer d'ordinateur vu les problèmes de lenteur que j'expérimentai, mais là, je crois être reparti pour un moment.


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2010)

Ah mois je changerais pas d'ordi avant LightPeak, c'est décidé^^ (Book Pro ou iMac & iPad/MacBook?)

Donc disque cette année, 8Go plus tard.


----------



## babar81ced (22 Octobre 2010)

Le poisseux ! SDD dead... 
durée de vie de 1 000 000 d'heures, grillé en une après midi ! Record du monde


----------



## mistik (22 Octobre 2010)

eh bé !


----------



## Sunyanzi (23 Octobre 2010)

babar81ced a dit:


> Le poisseux ! SDD dead...
> durée de vie de 1 000 000 d'heures, grillé en une après midi ! Record du monde



Tu viens de me refroidir moi qui songeais à m'en prendre un...


----------



## t-bo (23 Octobre 2010)

Sunyanzi a dit:


> Tu viens de me refroidir moi qui songeais à m'en prendre un...



Ce sont des choses qui arrivent... Faut pas se fier à UNE expérience


----------



## lesims1000 (24 Octobre 2010)

rassure moi: il va être pris sous garantie  ??


----------



## Bond@007 (24 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'installer un Momentus XT 500-7200 tours en remplacement de mon Hitachi 250-5400 tours (Macbook Pro 13 dernière édition).
J'avais au préalable effectué un clone de mon disque d'origine via Carbon Copy Cloneur.

Jusqu'à présent, l'expérience est intéressante, ne serait-ce que pour le doublement d'espace dispo ... Pour l'accroissement des performances, je reposterai dans ce topic d'ici peu ...

Je constate tout de même un léger bruit de soufflement et quelques vibrations, rien de rédhibitoire mais c'est tout de même plus marqué qu'avec le disque d'origine.

Avez-vous constaté pareils symptômes ? 

Des conseils d'utilisation spécifique à ce disque hybride sont-ils conseillés et si oui lesquelles ?


----------



## babar81ced (24 Octobre 2010)

lesims1000 a dit:


> rassure moi: il va être pris sous garantie  ??



Oui oui bien sur, enfin il n'y a pas de raisons, je l'ai renvoyé vendredi et j'attends le retours du SAV. Après c'est le genre de pannes qui arrivent rarement, il ne faut pas que ça vous bloque tout achat de SSD ! C'est la technologie actuelle et du futur, les prix comment à baisser :

http://www.grosbill.com/4-crucial_ssd_m225_2_5_pouces_256_go_sata_ii_-124734-informatique-2_5

surveillez cette page (c'est celui que j'ai acheté) car cela fait 2 fois qu'il est épuisé et qu'il remettent du stock. A ce prix la c'est vraiment une enooorme affaire !


----------



## Bond@007 (24 Octobre 2010)

Certains parlent des vis cruciformes trop serrés du silent block (petite pièce noire ?), d'autres de mise à jour du firmware avec gravure au format iso ...

Comment vérifier la version de mon disque (sous Finder ou utilitaire de disque, je vois pas cette information) ?


----------



## t-bo (24 Octobre 2010)

"A propos de ce Mac" -> "Plus d'infos".

Tu séléctionne "ATA série", puis tu as :

*Capacité :	320,07 Go (320*072*933*376 octets)
  Modèle :	ST93205620AS                            
Révision :	SD22  *


----------



## Bond@007 (25 Octobre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> "A propos de ce Mac" -> "Plus d'infos".
> 
> Tu séléctionne "ATA série", puis tu as :
> 
> ...



Merci à toi ! 

Alors pour ma part SD23 !


----------



## m1ke (30 Octobre 2010)

Perso j'avais changé le disque d'origine du MBP17 Unibody (320go en 7200) par un SSD de 64go. *Super les performances*. Mais vraiment pas assez de place. Même avec un DD externe en SATA via Express card c'était pas terrible. Alors j'ai laissé de coté le SSD 64 pour le Momentus XT en 512.

Resultat: Mouais, c'est pas trop mal. Perso le DD fait une pause d'une seconde un coup de temps en temps, c'est aléatoire et assez rare mais bon. Bizarre. Ca boot plus vite, les applis courantes aussi. Mais vu que c'est quasiment toujours allumé, on a pas le temps de sentir la difference, car quand tu traites une vidéo ou des photos, elles sont stockées sur les plateaux, et la le resultat est le même qu'un bon vieux 7200t...


Concernant les performances, je ne pourrais être objectif, car ayant gouté à 1 mois aux joies du ssd, je m'étais fait à la vitesse pure et dure. On s'embourgeoise vite !!!

J'attend qu'une chose, me prendre un SSD de 512 quand les prix atteindront les 300. En attendant, je pense garder le Momentus.

A+


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Octobre 2010)

Ah bah ça, face au SSD c'est pas étonnant ^^


----------



## maxlerital (30 Octobre 2010)

Moi , j'ai préféré prendre un SSD est un boitier externe ou j'ai mis l'autre DD 

Et comme le MBP est ma machine en déplacement ( a la maison j'ai un gros PC bien puissant) pas besoin de beaucoup de stockage et puis je prend tj mon DD externe avec moi


----------



## m1ke (30 Octobre 2010)

Oui, mais l'acces à tes données encombrantes, comme les photos vidéos et autres seront traitées aussi lentement que peut l'être un disque dur externe ;-)


----------



## ced68 (10 Novembre 2010)

Hello, 

Je songe également à acheter ce petit disque dur pour remplacer le 160Go (sic!) de mon MB  2008. Est-il vrai qu'il y a moins de problème sur le 320Go que sur le 500Go ? 
Vu ma capacité actuelle, 320Go me permettrait de doubler la taille et me suffirait largement, je ne stock que des photos et de la musique sur mon DD. 

Ce qui membête c'est que vu la faible différence de prix entre les deux, je trouve ça dommage de ne pas prendre le 500Go. Mais maintenant, si le 320 est plus fiable/silencieux/top moumoute que le 500 cela se justifierai quand même!

Merci de vos avis !


----------



## babar81ced (10 Novembre 2010)

ced68 a dit:


> Mais maintenant, si le 320 est plus fiable/silencieux/top moumoute que le 500 cela se justifierai quand même!



Je confirme, privilégie le 320Go ! Pour ma part le 500 était beaucoup trop bruyant ! 

mais si ton budget le permet privilégie les ssd !  Les prix baissent :

http://www.grosbill.com/4-crucial_ssd_c300_2_5_pouces_128_go_sata_6_go_s_-116067-informatique-2_5 

N'oublie pas que le momentus reste un DD à plateau !


----------



## ced68 (10 Novembre 2010)

babar81ced a dit:


> Je confirme, privilégie le 320Go ! Pour ma part le 500 était beaucoup trop bruyant !
> 
> mais si ton budget le permet privilégie les ssd !  Les prix baissent :
> 
> ...


Je sais que le Momentus est un DD "à l'ancienne", j'ai lu le test sur Clubic, il est encore à des années lumière d'un SSD. Mais le truc c'est que j'ai un MacBook de 2008, j'aimerais qu'il me tienne encore 2 ans avant de changer. Vu l'utilisation que j'en ai, je ne veux pas trop investir, donc je pense que passer à 4Go de RAM + Momentus XT devrait me 

Je me prendrai bien un SSD maintenant (ce qui est vraiment tentant) mais c'est encore cher et je souhaite au minimum 256Go. La super occase à 300 est passée... et 480 ça fait très cher quand même. 

Je tourne depuis 2 ans avec la config d'origine, je vais lui redonner un coup de jeune et on repart pour 2 ans


----------



## Jehutty (10 Novembre 2010)

Donc la différence entre le 500go et le 320go c'est le bruit et les vibrations? Il n'y a pas plus de problème de spin off avec l'un qu'avec l'autre? (vu la diff de prix c'est vrai que le 500 m'attire plus).
Ced68, compte tu le monter tout seul? j'ai un MBP acheté début 2008i et ca me fais un peu bader de tout démonter, de voir qu'il y a un problème et de devoir tout refaire pour remettre mon ancien DD...
L'idéal serait un SSD de 256go a 200 euros! mais j'ai pas envie d'attendre trois ans...!


----------



## t-bo (10 Novembre 2010)

Y'a du "spin off" avec le 320Go aussi.


----------



## Jehutty (10 Novembre 2010)

Possèdes tu ce DD? cela gène t'il vraiment beucoup? un film freeze t'il 18 fois de suite?
Est-ce un problème lors d'un encodage par exemple? ou durant une partie de jeu en ligne?
merciiiii


----------



## ced68 (10 Novembre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Y'a du "spin off" avec le 320Go aussi.


Sérieux ? Donc la légende comme quoi le 320Go aurait moins de problèmes que le 500Go n'est pas fondée ? 



Jehutty a dit:


> Donc la différence entre le 500go et le 320go c'est le bruit et les vibrations? Il n'y a pas plus de problème de spin off avec l'un qu'avec l'autre? (vu la diff de prix c'est vrai que le 500 m'attire plus).
> Ced68, compte tu le monter tout seul? j'ai un MBP acheté début 2008i et ca me fais un peu bader de tout démonter, de voir qu'il y a un problème et de devoir tout refaire pour remettre mon ancien DD...
> L'idéal serait un SSD de 256go a 200 euros! mais j'ai pas envie d'attendre trois ans...!


Le démontage et remontage est très simple et rapide (en tout cas sur un MacBook), il y a pleins de tutoriels sur le net (et même dans le manuel d'Apple). 
Le top aurait été de prendre un SSD c'est sur, mais ça sera pour mon prochain Mac je pense. Là je vais me prendre 4Go de RAM et un nouveau disque dur. Ce sera déjà pas mal je pense. 

J'ai pas trop envie d'investir sur mon "vieux" MacBook.


----------



## t-bo (10 Novembre 2010)

C'est assez aléatoire mais ca ne gène pas vraiment, ca stope pendant deux secondes. Ca ne frise jamais pendant un film surement dû au tampon (de VLC ?) ou car je le lis depuis un autre disque dur externe peut-être 

Mais si je regarde la TNT via EyeTV la ca frize deux secondes... Mais ca arrive une fois par heure peut-être...

La gêne serait effective si ca durait 5 secondes, après ca dépend du niveau d'exigence de chacun ^^


----------



## Jehutty (10 Novembre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> C'est assez aléatoire mais ca ne gène pas vraiment, ca stope pendant deux secondes. Ca ne frise jamais pendant un film surement dû au tampon (de VLC ?) ou car je le lis depuis un autre disque dur externe peut-être
> 
> Mais si je regarde la TNT via EyeTV la ca frize deux secondes... Mais ca arrive une fois par heure peut-être...
> 
> La gêne serait effective si ca durait 5 secondes, après ca dépend du niveau d'exigence de chacun ^^



Merci de la réponse... Je me tate vraiment pour ce DD, j'utilise mon mac 24h sur 24... Je me demande si je vais pas prendre un 7200 tout simple, je n'ai qu'un 160 gb 5400 pour l'instant mais je veux sentir une différence.. 
J'imagine que vous avez essayé de MAJ les firmware et que le problème perdure? 

Et ma dernière question : si on télecharge un gros fichier et que le PC freeze pendant ce temps, ca va pas tout "niquer"? pareil pour un encodage? merci!


----------



## t-bo (10 Novembre 2010)

Jehutty a dit:


> Merci de la réponse... Je me tate vraiment pour ce DD, j'utilise mon mac 24h sur 24... Je me demande si je vais pas prendre un 7200 tout simple, je n'ai qu'un 160 gb 5400 pour l'instant mais je veux sentir une différence..
> J'imagine que vous avez essayé de MAJ les firmware et que le problème perdure?
> 
> Et ma dernière question : si on télecharge un gros fichier et que le PC freeze pendant ce temps, ca va pas tout "niquer"? pareil pour un encodage? merci!



Moi aussi je l'utilise H-24, et j'avoue ne pas être si dérangé que ça. Pourtant j'en regarde des films, séries, j'encode aussi, je télécharge en HD...
Grâce à la mémoire tampon le téléchargement ne se coupe pas, l'arrêt est trop court.
Aucun problème avec l'encodage.

Apparement on ne peut pas mettre à jour le firmware avec un Mac, c'est pas si simple... Et je crois que le dernier firmware n'arrange pas la chose.


----------



## babar81ced (10 Novembre 2010)

Jehutty a dit:


> j'ai un MBP acheté début 2008i et ca me fais un peu bader de tout démonter, de voir qu'il y a un problème et de devoir tout refaire pour remettre mon ancien DD...



1: Tu as un schéma dessiné derrière le cache de la batterie
2 : Ne t'inquiète pas c'est super simple (1 vis, une broche a déconnecter, les vis de l'ancien DD à enlever et mettre sur le nouveau avec des pinces coupantes si tu n'es pas équipé à l'ancienne)
3: installer SL à partir de ton dvd d'installation 

Pour t'aider le site de Lokan : http://www.lokan.fr/2010/10/13/installation-dun-ssd-ocz-agility-2-dans-un-macbook-pro-13/


----------



## Jehutty (10 Novembre 2010)

Merci merci, je penses que je vais prendre un momentus XT 500go... malgré les nombreux avis négatifs je ne vois pas d'autre solution pur un DD plus performant qu'un 7200 classique pour pas trop chère.... (129 dollars ds ma contrée)

Pour le démontage, je penses que les ventilos de mon MBP sont bien crado, faut pas une patte spécial ou qqch comme ca?

et Quid de la partie SSD si on le met dans un boitier externe? je ne me rend pas  bien compte de ce que ca fait et je me dis qu'il finira ds un boitier externe quand les SSD seront accessibles (c bo de rêver)..


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2010)

Jehutty a dit:


> j'ai un MBP acheté début 2008i et ca me fais un peu bader de tout démonter, de voir qu'il y a un problème et de devoir tout refaire pour remettre mon ancien DD...





babar81ced a dit:


> Pour t'aider le site de Lokan : http://www.lokan.fr/2010/10/13/installation-dun-ssd-ocz-agility-2-dans-un-macbook-pro-13/



Si c'est une machine achetée début 2008, il y a des chances pour que ça soit un MBP 2007, avec le schéma de démontage ici chez iFixit Et là c'est quand même autre chose !!


----------



## Jehutty (10 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si c'est une machine achetée début 2008, il y a des chances pour que ça soit un MBP 2007, avec le schéma de démontage ici chez iFixit Et là c'est quand même autre chose !!



oui je dois démonter ca c'est clair, ce n'est pas un unibody...
Par contre le tuto dont tu donnes lien (merci) correspond à un certains modèles de MBP...
Comme savoir le modèle de son MBP? Models A1226 ou A1260 ou..?

Je ne vois pas ce genre de numéro dans "à propos de ce mac" une idée? (de préférence sans enlever la batterie?)

Ca me fend le coeur de démonter mon macbook pro comme ca mais j'ai po le choix!


----------



## Sly54 (10 Novembre 2010)

Probablement _via_ Information système (tu maintiens la touche alt enfoncée et là au lieu de voir "à propos de ce Mac" tu vois "informations système"


----------



## Jehutty (10 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Probablement _via_ Information système (tu maintiens la touche alt enfoncée et là au lieu de voir "à propos de ce Mac" tu vois "informations système"



Bon en fait c'est écrit en dessous, du couple tutot de tout à l'heure est bon, merci


----------



## m1ke (10 Novembre 2010)

Aucun problème pour remplacer un DD sur un macBook Pro.
Sinon j'ai le 500 qui tourne pas mal aussi, peut être pas 24/24 mais par contre rien n'a jamais planté avec. Ok on l'entend tourner, mais ça ne vibre pas. S'il est bien monté, ya pas de raison.

Mais comme j'ai pu le dire un peu plus haut, faut clairement pas s'attendre à du SSD. Et comme le SSD en 500 est hors de prix, je trouve le momentus 500 pas trop mal. Voila


----------



## benjmen (12 Novembre 2010)

bon et bien malgré toutes nos discussions et ce qui se passe sur la toile concernant ce DD, la maison mère n'a pas l'air de bouger plus que çà son petit popotin pour solutionner le prob' (auto spin down). 

dommage car ce disque est seulement un DD de transition entre des plateaux poussé à l'extrême (et fragilisé aussi) et des SSD naissant hyper prometteur. Donc pour se faire bien voir de leurs utilisateurs , une réaction rapide de leur part aurai ajouter une touche "pro" à un produit ayant mélangé avec classe le naissant et le finissant grâce a une idée qui était tombé à point nommé. Et oui , c'est du passé, à moins qu'il ne réagissent très vite.

maintenant avec des SSD dont les ports sont de plus en plus "multiconnecté" à la manière d'une ram, l'architecture même de nos machines n'est elle pas à revoir. j'entend par là, la ram est elle encore nécessaire? de même qu'il y a guerre dans l'architecture des processeurs, lu sur cette article mémorable (http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127360/larrabee-c-est-ou-dites) la même, n'est elle en train de se jouer sur le front de la vive et de la plus si morte que çà? mémoire j'entend. 

Car disons le franchement, une "fusion" de toute les mémoires est plus que d'actualité en vue de l'homogénéisation et donc du fonctionnement plus fluide de nos machines . l'ordre est donné, il file vers le process, qui cherche dans sa vive, puis dans sa plus si morte que çà, puis trouve, stocke ,dans sa bientôt je l'espère plus vivante, mais pour le moment toujours vivante, pour envoyer vers sa graphique qui décode et te l'affiche ! et j'en passe... vous me suivez ou je me perd ?

allez Steve, transforme la vive en vivante et universelle, puis assainie le tout par le pouvoir du logiciel et du logarithme, et tout sera parfait, on pourra commencer à parler de larrabee.

PS: ah Steve, j'oubliait, révolutionne vraiment le monde en rendant la culture accessible au plus démunie (et les boissons sucré pourquoi pas). Ok ,ok. tu peut pas le faire tout seul. j'arrête .

biz


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Novembre 2010)

Les SSD sont encore bien plus lents que la RAM, sans parler de la cache du processeur. ^^


----------



## benjmen (12 Novembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Les SSD sont encore bien plus lents que la RAM, sans parler de la cache du processeur. ^^



nous sommes entièrement d'accord. toutes les mémoires n'ont pas la même utilisation, je parle d'un fusionnement de toutes. de plus, le bus de chaque fait aussi leur temps d'accès, de réponse, d'écriture etc... un bus qui sert 2 000 000 d'emplacements ne fera pas la qualité de l'emplacement. c'est pourquoi j'ai parlé de multiconnecté, d'autre aurait dit multiplexé .

enfin je me faisait un petit exercice futuriste. avant d'aller taffer. d'ailleurs il est plus que l'heure.

ciao


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Novembre 2010)

Boarf, ça existera peut-être un jour. Mais pas tout de suite, le HDD a encore une qualité énorme: sa capacité de stockage.


----------



## mistik (14 Novembre 2010)

maxlerital a dit:


> Moi , j'ai préféré prendre un SSD est un boitier externe ou j'ai mis l'autre DD
> 
> Et comme le MBP est ma machine en déplacement ( a la maison j'ai un gros PC bien puissant) pas besoin de beaucoup de stockage et puis je prend tj mon DD externe avec moi


Alors que ça court tout seul quand le Ssd est en interne, avec un Ssd externe branché sur un port en usb 2 n'y a-t-il pas trop de ralentissement pour ton ssd ?


----------



## urano (20 Novembre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Y'a du "spin off" avec le 320Go aussi.



J'ai mis un Momentus XT 500Go il y a environ 6 semaines dans mon MacBook pro 2.33 GHz Core2Duo. Le disque ce met en spin off pendant 1 à 2 secondes de manière aléatoire pour ensuite repartir. Durant ce laps de temps, vous n'avez bien sûr plus aucun contrôle de l'ordi. Cette courte "veille" se produit au moins 1 fois par minute. C'est tout a fait insupportable et inadmissible pour ce genre de produit très cher. Je recommande donc vivement de ne pas acheter ce disque. De nombreux utilisateurs aux US rencontrent le même problème et actuellement Seagate fait la sourde oreille. Pour ma part, je vais renvoyer ce disque sous garantie et négocier le remplacement par une autre marque !


----------



## t-bo (20 Novembre 2010)

urano a dit:


> Cette courte "veille" se produit au moins 1 fois par minute.



C'est exagéré, en tout cas dans mon cas c'est pas aussi souvent.


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Novembre 2010)

Horrible ! le bruit qu'il fait 

on passe de 0 bruit a un bruit de ventilo j'ai l'impression de re avoir mon PC...
Je regrette vraiment mon Achat de ce dd en 500GO


----------



## babar81ced (21 Novembre 2010)

Je vends mon Momentus XT 500GO neuf, servi 2 semaine car j'ai acheté un SSD en promo... Quelqu'un d'intéressé ?


----------



## t-bo (21 Novembre 2010)

babar81ced a dit:


> Je vends mon Momentus XT 500GO neuf, servi 2 semaine car j'ai acheté un SSD en promo... Quelqu'un d'intéressé ?



Bah non il fait trop de bruit


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2010)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Horrible ! le bruit qu'il fait
> 
> on passe de 0 bruit a un bruit de ventilo *j'ai l'impression de re avoir mon PC*...
> Je regrette vraiment mon Achat de ce dd en 500GO


Belzébuth sors de là !!!


----------



## sebusmalus (22 Novembre 2010)

C'est de la poudre aux yeux alors ce brol ... ?


----------



## Dr.Hannibal (22 Novembre 2010)

j'ai un Momentus XT 500go, sur mon MBP 13".

Fonctionne parfaitement, très peu bruyant,  l'ordinateur ne vibre pas et le démarrage est rapide.
Bref, pour un petit budget  qui veut de la place je le recommande


----------



## pixedelisme (25 Novembre 2010)

je l'ai installé aujourd'hui sur un macbook pro 15" core2duo2,6Ghz 4 go ram

il y a très peu de souffle, pas de bruit de turbine comme le décrit certains  mais un son continu des plateaux qui s'entend dans le silence. Pas bien génant pour le moment.

j'ai pas assez de recul pour vous dire si le SSD intégré change la vie ou pas, j'ai juste relancé quelques applications plusieurs fois d'affilé comme final cut ou logic express et c'est bcp bcp plus rapide...

et puis la taille ça compte


----------



## hellbola (30 Novembre 2010)

Installé depuis 14h aujourd'hui sur mon macbook pro 13" unibody (l'actuel).

Je vais surement faire un peu long mais un retour complet sur l'histoire de ce Hd Hybrid me semble important.
Reprenons depuis le début afin que tout soit clair:

- Je viens du monde de Windows, que sans prétention je maitrise très bien. 15/17 ans de bidouilles dans tous les sens m'ont appris à être autodidacte. Je m'étais donc habitué à formater mes pc toutes les 3 semaines grâce à des ghosts, en séparant OS et données, que manière à optimiser cette procédure et à minimiser le temps de manipulation. Même si ça semble avec le recul exagéré, quand on tourne sous Win, on format jamais assez pour que ça tourne sans soucis.
Bref...ceux qui connaissent bien Win me comprennent.

- J'ai switché il y a un an environ, plus par curiosité en fait (j'ai essayé 60 distrib' de linux avant) et malheureusement pour moi, je suis tombé amoureux de ce "système Apple". J'ai acheté un Macbook blanc unibody, que je me suis fait voler. 2 jours plus tard je filais acheter un Macbook Pro 13", taille parfaite pour moi qui voyage énormément.
Suite au vol de mon Mb Blanc, je n'ai pas pu tout récupérer mes données, je n'utilisais pas encore Time Machine, n'ayant pas forcément confiance en cet utilitaire un peu magique dans la définition qu'on peut lui donner (mais en bon windosien j'avais tout sur 4 Hd différents de sauvegardé)

- J'installe donc tout à nouveau sur le Macbook Pro et j'essaye Time machine. Le fonctionnement me plait mais difficile de savoir si ça marche vraiment bien sans avoir eu de hd crashé (ou portable volé).

Seulement voilà, dimanche soir je commande le Momentus XT 500 go 32 mo sur Macway, le voilà livré ce matin 10h (réactivité fabuleuse, service au top, paquet bien emballé)
je fonce donc au bureau chercher mon colis (biensur je ne bosse pas aujourd'hui...) Il est midi, je pars avec mon Mbp, je récupère mon colis, j'ouvre le mb, je change de disque dur en remettant les calles pour le nouveau Hd etc.
Je rentre chez moi à fond, il est 13h15 quand j'arrive, très impatient d'essayer de transférer ma sauvegarde time machine ( celle de 11H45 du matin même).
Je branche sur le secteur le mac, je mets le dvd de l'OS X, le nouvel Hd est dans la bécane.
Je lis les 2000 lignes des conditions d'utilisation (non je déconne, j'accepte direct) et on me demande si quel disque je veux installer l'OS.
Mais voilà, le nouveau disque dur n'est pas reconnu... Merde, je commence à calculer comment faire, en windosien, je me dis:
- Tu retire le nouvel HD
- Tu remets l'ancien
- tu mets le nouvel Hd dans ton boitier externe
- tu le format au bon format (oui désolé ça se dit comme ça)
- tu l'installe à nouveau dans l'ordi
- Tu vois ce que ça donne
Ces quelques lignes représentent au moins 1h, le temps de faire les manips, de tordre quelques vis, de chercher le bon tournevis etc.
Tournevis en main, j'attaque!! Pas longtemps, éclair de génie! Je me dis que Steve à prévu ça, tout est plus simple depuis que je suis sur Mac, pas possible qu'installer une sauvegarde soit aussi galère.
Je fonce sur goole sur mon Iphone (je vous rappel que l'OS n'est pas installé sur le Mac, faut suivre)
je fouille 3 min et je tombe sur un post, ici même où quelque explique qu'au moment de l'installation, on clique sur utilitaire, on format le nouvel Hd et on peut ensuite directement installer sa sauvegarde. Incroyable, je n'ose y croire.
J'allume comme un fou le mac, j'accepte sans lire les conditions , je clique sur utilitaire, y figure mon hd, je le format, 15s montre en main (oui facile avec un hd vide)
Je choisis de restaurer depuis une sauvegarde time machine, je branche mon Hd externe où elles se situent. La liste de mes sauvegardes apparait, je prends celle de 11h45 et Oh Magie, 1h10 plus tard, TOUT EST PARFAITEMENT FONCTIONNEL !!
Quand votre ordinateur est votre outil de travail, que vous avez passé 15 ans sur Windows, une telle fiabilité et facilité de restauration, c'est magique.
Je reboot donc le mpb avec le nouvel Hd Momentus XT, pas flagrant le gain de rapidité mais j'ai lu que les 4 go du Ssd ont besoin de pas mal de reboot pour assimiler ce que l'ordinateur utilise le plus souvent. Je reboot 4 ou 5 fois et je commence gentiment à ouvrir mes applis, Itunes, Mail, Safari, Photoshop, Iweb. Là c'est une autre dimension, presque tout est ouvert instantanément !! Ce nouveau disque est super, ça farte sec et en plus il ne vibre pas plus que l'ancien disque dans mon 13" !!

Je sais j'ai étais un peu long mais je suis content, et quand je suis content, je le dis !!!
Macway c'est le top
Mac c'est le top
Mon Hd c'est le top


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Novembre 2010)

ça fait plaisir a lire ^^


----------



## vins (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens sur ce post pour essayer de faire une synthèse de tout ce qui c'est dit car je suis également à la recherche d'une solution pour booster un peu ma machine dont voici la config:

MacBook Pro Unibody 15' (début 2009) Core2Duo 2.4 - 4Go de RAM - HD Hitachi de 250 Go (5400t)

Mon utilisation globale:
30% Lightroom (gros fichiers RAW) >>> besoin de place
20% Photoshop
20% Autre Adobe (InDesign, Illustrator, Acrobat)
20% Mail, Safari
10% Divers

Pour pas me ruiner, j'avais dans l'idée de prendre un SSD de 64 ou 128 pour le sys, les appli, et de prendre un disque externe de 500Go 7200t en FW800 pour tout ce qui est du stockage.

Mais je suis tombé sur ce Momentus XT qui m'a l'air d'être LE bon compromis, jusqu'à ce que je lise ce post où les avis sont mitigés.

Les pas satisfaits (bruit ou spin off) quel config avez-vous et quelle utilisation.
Et les satisfaits??


----------



## LaJague (4 Décembre 2010)

hellbola a dit:


> - Je viens du monde de Windows, que sans prétention je maitrise très bien. 15/17 ans de bidouilles dans tous les sens m'ont appris à être autodidacte. Je m'étais donc habitué à formater mes pc toutes les 3 semaines grâce à des ghosts, en séparant OS et données, que manière à optimiser cette procédure et à minimiser le temps de manipulation. Même si ça semble avec le recul exagéré, quand on tourne sous Win, on format jamais assez pour que ça tourne sans soucis.
> Bref...ceux qui connaissent bien Win me comprennent.




je veux pas troller , mais oser dire que sous win faut formater pour que ca fonctionne ...... :affraid: ca fait peur a lire

sinon , il serait interessant de comparer un SSD a cet hybrid pour avoir plus de recul que HDD - hybrid
le principal handicap de cet hybrid est a priori le bruit constaté par bon nombre (de léger sifflement a vibrations importantes) et peut etre le gain minim


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Décembre 2010)

un hybride ne peut égaler un SSD en terme de silence et de performances, mais bon il ne coute pas aussi cher lui.


----------



## pixedelisme (4 Décembre 2010)

pixedelisme a dit:


> je l'ai installé aujourd'hui sur un macbook pro 15" core2duo2,6Ghz 4 go ram
> 
> il y a très peu de souffle, pas de bruit de turbine comme le décrit certains  mais un son continu des plateaux qui s'entend dans le silence. Pas bien génant pour le moment.
> 
> ...



bon après une semaine j'ai eu mes premiers "spin off" en jouant a un jeu tout en surfant sur le net...gros ralentissements l'ordi se bloque et reprend 20 secondes après...
les boules quoi !


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bon je sauterais le pas a Noël ^^.





Sly54 a dit:


> Il semblerait que l'on va sauter le pas ensemble



A y est, momentus installé aujourd'hui sur un MBP 2,2 gHz C2D (donc génération 2007), ceux qui ne sont pas faciles à ouvrir. Trois sites m'ont bien aidé :

Sterpin, évidemment  mais il faut un peu adapter car il montre le changement de disque pour un 17"
celui ci bon complément de Sterpin car cette fois c'est bien un 15" qui est ouvert,
et enfin une video trouvée sur youtube.

La machine a l'air significativement plus rapide, ce qui est normal vu que je passe d'un 5200 à un 7200 tours / min. Pas de vibration pour l'instant


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Décembre 2010)

Oki, je recevrais le mien bientôt, installation le week-end prochain.


----------



## Tobito (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour. 
Je viens d'installer mon nouveau Momentus XT 500 dans mon Macbook unibody (fin 2008) et honnêtement je remarque pas du tout qu'il soit plus rapide, soit. 
Mais le problème c'est qu'il est 2x plus lent qu'avant au démarrage oO 

Avec le Fujitsu 160Go d'origine, j'ai fait le test juste avant de le changer je mettais 57 secondes au démarrage.
Alors qu'avec le Momentus il a beaucoup de mal à se lancer et n'est pas opérationnel avant 2 minutes !! 

Est ce que j'ai mal fait quelque chose ? J'ai fait un clone de mon ancien disque avec CCC et puis j'ai fais le changement, j'ai loupé une étape ? ? 

Merci à ceux qui veulent bien m'aider.. ^^'


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Décembre 2010)

Dans préférence système, démarrage ,choisir le disque dur pour le démarrage
Reparation disque dur effectuer je présume


----------



## hellbola (8 Décembre 2010)

LaJague a dit:


> je veux pas troller , mais oser dire que sous win faut formater pour que ca fonctionne ...... :affraid: ca fait peur a lire
> 
> sinon , il serait interessant de comparer un SSD a cet hybrid pour avoir plus de recul que HDD - hybrid
> le principal handicap de cet hybrid est a priori le bruit constaté par bon nombre (de léger sifflement a vibrations importantes) et peut etre le gain minim



Exactement, au bout de 2 mois d'utilisations c'est déjà surchargé de merdes.


----------



## Tobito (8 Décembre 2010)

Non je n'avais pas effectué la réparation du disque dur. Maintenant c'est fait et ça va mieux, merci.
Par contre c'est vrai qu'il fait du bruit... Je suis pas entièrement satisfait de mon achat, et la différence de vitesse n'est pas aussi flagrante que l'on dit !


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2010)

J'ai peu de recul (juste 4 jours d'utilisation).
Mais je n'ai aucun bruit particulier et aucune vibration dans mon MBP. Rien de rien. De ce côté, c'est parfait 

Question réactivité, c'est significativement plus rapide (démarrage de la machine, lancement des applications, scroll dans de longs dossiers dans le Finder); par contre, je ne peux pas dire si la gain perceptible est dû au passage d'un disque à 7200 tours / min ou au concept hybride


----------



## Sylow (8 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai peu de recul (juste 4 jours d'utilisation).
> Mais je n'ai aucun bruit particulier et aucune vibration dans mon MBP. Rien de rien. De ce côté, c'est parfait
> 
> Question réactivité, c'est significativement plus rapide (démarrage de la machine, lancement des applications, scroll dans de longs dossiers dans le Finder); par contre, je ne peux pas dire si la gain perceptible est dû au passage d'un disque à 7200 tours / min ou au concept hybride


 
tu fais bien de le signaler car quand je compare les perf avec mon seagate 500go 7200tour de base je n'en vois pas.

Il s'éteind en 5 secondes et démarre en a peine 30 secondes sur le bureau avec mon dd 50% remplie 
Il faut voir au lancement des applis, la différence doit se faire la.


----------



## cens1 (8 Décembre 2010)

Salut , 

J' ai lu aussi sur un autre forum que après une install d' un nouveau DD , il faut faire un Re-Set Pram ? 

redémarrage avec Cmd alt P et R maintenu en laissant maintenu pendant  2 gong de démarrage ? qu' en pensez vous ?


----------



## p.boussaguet (8 Décembre 2010)

Cela ne peut pas lui faire de mal de toute façon, je le fais tout les mois en plus d'un petit coup d'Onyx et d'un recalibrage batterie.


----------



## babar81ced (8 Décembre 2010)

slt p.boussaguet j'aurais besoin d'un conseil, il met impossible de faire un Re-Set Pram sur mon MBP Unibody 2,4ghz (batterie amovible) !!! 

alors que sur un unibody de 2010 ça marche du 1er coup ! SVP help me ! merci


----------



## p.boussaguet (9 Décembre 2010)

babar81ced a dit:


> slt p.boussaguet j'aurais besoin d'un conseil, il met impossible de faire un Re-Set Pram sur mon MBP Unibody 2,4ghz (batterie amovible) !!!
> 
> alors que sur un unibody de 2010 ça marche du 1er coup ! SVP help me ! merci



Je ne sais quoi te dire.
Je fais une reset PRAM tous les mois sur mon MacBook Pro 13 2010 (SnowLeo) et sur le Macbook Alu Late 2008 (Leopard) de mon épouse sans problème en appuyant simultanément sur alt+cmd+P+R.
Procédure identique sur ces deux laptops.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Il faut voir au lancement des applis, la différence doit se faire la.


Possible; mais j'ai du mal de le vérifier car je n'ai pas de 7200 tours sous la main !


----------



## ced68 (9 Décembre 2010)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Cela ne peut pas lui faire de mal de toute façon, je le fais tout les mois en plus d'un petit coup d'Onyx et d'un recalibrage batterie.



Comment est ce qu'on recalibre une batterie ? Juste la laisser se vider complètement ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Décembre 2010)

Ordinateurs portables Apple : calibrage de la batterie


----------



## ced68 (9 Décembre 2010)

C'est bien ce que je pensais  A peu de choses près.


----------



## hellbola (9 Décembre 2010)

Très content de mon achat comme expliqué plus haut, mais attention, l'autonomie sur mon mbp 13" en a pris un coup. Je dirais 20% de moins qu'avec le DD d'origine.


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (9 Décembre 2010)

la différence de performance est vraiment importante entre Momentus XT (Hybrid SSD) et le Momentus XT (Non SSD) ?


----------



## AnnC21 (11 Décembre 2010)

Je vais enfin sauter le pas, ayant moins de 5Go de libre sur mon DD de 160Go... (je voulais attendre un peu, mais bon, là ça commence à devenir nécessaire :rateau

J'hésite encore entre le 320Go et le 500Go, surtout vu les 10e de différence entre les 2, à cause du bruit plus important apparemment du 500Go : des avis plus récents à ce niveau ? Ceux qui ont changé récemment, vous avez opté pour quoi ?

Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (11 Décembre 2010)

Le 500 Go, comme je 'lai écrit au dessus 
Zéro bruit, zéro vibration Et vu la différence de prix avec le 320 Go


----------



## AnnC21 (11 Décembre 2010)

Ok... je sens que la CB va chauffer ce soir 

Et le tournevis spécial vis torx est il vraiment nécessaire ou on peut faire sans ?


----------



## Sylow (11 Décembre 2010)

hellbola a dit:


> Très content de mon achat comme expliqué plus haut, mais attention, l'autonomie sur mon mbp 13" en a pris un coup. Je dirais 20% de moins qu'avec le DD d'origine.




20% tu es sur ?

on perd plus ou moins 15min entre un 5400 et 7200tr. mais 20% ca me parait un peu énorme...


----------



## Sly54 (11 Décembre 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Et le tournevis spécial vis torx est il vraiment nécessaire ou on peut faire sans ?


Pour moi le torx était indispensable, mais c'est un MBP 2007 que j'ai et le démontage n'est pas si aisé.
Pour toi, ça dépend de ta machine


----------



## babar81ced (11 Décembre 2010)

pas cher et sa marche, une pince !! ce n'est pas très beau, pas très pro mais ça dépanne si on a pas le torx qu'il faut !


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Décembre 2010)

Sur mon MBP 2009 j'ai utilisé un Torx (5 je crois) et un PH000. 
Là je suis en pleine installation donc je vous dirais quoi plus tard ^^


----------



## AnnC21 (11 Décembre 2010)

MBP 2009 aussi.

Bon j'aurais peur de tout bousiller avec une pince dedans, je préfère prendre un torx, mais y'a moyen d'acheter que celui nécessaire pour moins de 15 ? :rateau: (oui oui, je radine un peu, mais bon, sait on jamais  )


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Décembre 2010)

Je sais pu le prix de ce que j'ai trouvé chez Casto, mais c'était un ensemble avec tous les Ph, les torx et d'autres trucs pour moins de 30&#8364; ça j'en suis sur. 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12340/novodio-mini-kit-tournevis-12-en-1.html et puis y a ça sinon.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Décembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Je sais pu le prix de ce que j'ai trouvé chez Casto, mais c'était un ensemble avec tous les Ph, les torx et d'autres trucs pour moins de 30 ça j'en suis sur.


Même matos acheté au même endroit, ça sert toujours d'voir quelques Torx et quelques bons tournevis cruci et droits


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Décembre 2010)

Et ben ça va vite dis donc ^^

Je sauvegarde tout sur mon nouveau disque de sauvegarde et les tests demain.


----------



## AnnC21 (11 Décembre 2010)

Oki, j'irais faire un tour chez Casto et si je trouve pas ce sera le kit Macway


----------



## cens1 (12 Décembre 2010)

J' ai pris le kit de tournevis chez Macway , rien a dire juste ce qu' il faut pour ouvrir un Mac et pour 14,90  Ca reste correct !


----------



## t-bo (12 Décembre 2010)

cens1 a dit:


> J' ai pris le kit de tournevis chez Macway , rien a dire juste ce qu' il faut pour ouvrir un Mac et pour 14,90  Ca reste correct !



Et pour le même prix tu as une trousse Castorama où tu as tous les embous de vis possibles qui existent. + torx.


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Décembre 2010)

Alors c'est vrai que le Momentus XT est  plus bruyant que le Hitachi d'origine, mais les performances sont plus élevées. Quand aux démarrages, je redémarrerais presque la machine pour m'assurer que j'ai pas rêver, ce qui le rendrait encore plus rapide ^^


----------



## AnnC21 (14 Décembre 2010)

Ayé, commandé ce soir en 500Go chez Macway (après être passée sous la barre des 1Go dispo même si j'en ai bien récupéré en fermant qq programmes lourds et en redémarrant)... je passerais en GSB demain pour dégoter un tournevis (y'avait bien un kit à 5 chez LDLC, mais le DD y était à 10 de plus alors... :rateau: ).

Retour d'impression dès que possible


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Décembre 2010)

Alors j'ai pas encore regardé pour l'autonomie, mais niveau performance, le disque dur est beaucoup plus performant, et si au début je notais des vibrations absentes avec le disque d'origine, je n'y fais plus attention dorénavant. 

Pour l'instant je suis plus que satisfait


----------



## AnnC21 (18 Décembre 2010)

La poste passé hier selon leur site mais pas vu de papillon dans la BAL  (j'ai pas ouvert, j'ai juste jeté un oeil par la fente ceci dit)

J'espère l'avoir aujourd'hui :rateau: (ils repassent un coup avant de devoir aller le chercher au bureau de poste).

Et j'ai trouvé un kit à Leroy Merlin à 10 avec tout ce qu'il faut  (torx, plat, cruci).


----------



## terradouf (18 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

petit retour d expérience au sujet de ce disque:

reçu jeudi et installer dans la foulée. Aucunes vibrations, pas de bruits supplémentaires par rapport au dd d'origine et autonomie reste inchangée.

Niveau gain de performance, j'ai pas assez de recul à ce sujet. C'est un peu plus rapide mais rien de transcendant je trouve.

Juste un petit point négatif: lorsque je passe d'une photo à une autre sur aperture 3, il y a de grosses saccades, pas autant avec le dd d'origine :mouais:...ras sur Lightroom 3 par contre. Donc du mal à dire si cela vient du momentus xt ou non ? A votre avis?


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Décembre 2010)

Bah je peux pas te dire mais moi ça tourne nickel pour l'instant, même (surtout) en jeux ou les maps vont bien plus vites a se charger.


----------



## t-bo (18 Décembre 2010)

J'ai finalement pris le risque de mettre à jour le firmware pour en finir avec cet auto spin down. Je suis allez voir les forums anglais : http://forums.seagate.com/t5/Momentus-XT-Momentus-and/Momentus-XT-Auto-spin-down/td-p/55127. Et depuis ca discute... Le dernier firmware *SD24*, réglerais le problème.

Je suis en SD22, j'ai donc suivi la procédure décrite par Seagate : 
http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=215451&NewLang=en

Il suffit de télécharger et graver l'.iso pour en faire un CD bootable avec le firmware dessus : http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/downloads/firmware/MomentusXT-ALL-SD24.iso

On boot dessus (touche C), on ferme le readme.txt qui s'ouvre (touche ESC), et on lance la mise à jour par la touche qu'ils indiquent. (Download firmware to....)

En quelques secondes c'est mis à jour, et maintenant j'attend de voir si y'a un auto-spin down.

Certains utilisateurs du forum anglais ont eu du mal à mettre à jour automatiquement et ont du passé par une ligne de commande. Voyez là : http://forums.seagate.com/t5/Momentus-XT-Momentus-and/Firmware-update-Momentus-XT/td-p/56023/page/18 (attention suivant la version 500Go ou 320Go).


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Décembre 2010)

Tiens c'est récent ce SD24?  Je suis en SD23.  Mais bon, j'ai pas le moindre problème donc ^^


----------



## AnnC21 (19 Décembre 2010)

Reçu hier (merci le facteur qui l'a posé chez la voisine), installé hier soir (NB : penser à regarder comment réinstaller SL avec TM si jamais fait et pas que le DD lui même AVANT :rateau.

Premières impressions : 
- un peu plus bruyant que le DD d'origine (léger bruit de "souffle" audible dans un environnement calme) mais rien de méchant (même si j'étais habituée au silence total du précédent, c'est pas gênant), plus probablement à cause des 7200t/m versus les 5400t/m d'origine qu'autre chose je pense
- pas de vibrations (j'ai serré les vis comme sur l'ancien, ni trop ni pas assez, me demandant si ça jouait)
- lancement des apps plus rapide après une première ouverture "normale" (firefox, photoshop, aperture), clair et net . Fermeture plus rapide aussi !
- démarrage, pas fait gaffe je faisais autre chose en même temps (en plus je l'éteins rarement en temps normal donc peu de points de comparaison), j'essaierais cet aprem en chronométrant.

A suivre mais pour le moment, pas de regrets


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Décembre 2010)

Comme vous voyez, le Momentus est comparé a des disques 3.5 en terme de performance. Et si sa taille lui nuit en écriture, les temps d'accès valent le Velociraptor.

Conclusion sur le XT et le Velociraptor:


> Assurément, nous sommes tombés sur deux excellents disques. Le Vélociraptor, même s'il n'impressionne pas toujours par ses peformances brutes, reste le seul à proposoer un temps d'accès réellement moindre pour un disque dur classique. Et rien que pour cela, il mérite une grande attention, car on ressent réellement une différence à l'usage. Par contre, et malgré son format, les plateaux à 10 000 trs restent très audible, même avec le coffrage en Aluminium. De plus, ce modèle reste relativement cher, 249 &#8364;, et nous lui préférons l'Hybride de Seagates, plus rapide, plus silencieux et bien moins cher, 99 &#8364; dans sa version 500 Go.


----------



## t-bo (21 Décembre 2010)

Avec le firmware SD24, plus d'auto stop-spin... :rateau:


----------



## sebas_ (23 Décembre 2010)

Je l ai monté hier dans mon MB Alu Unibody.
Tout fonctionne tres bien, pas entendu de vibrations particulieres, un peu plus rapide au lancement d'applications (mais c'est pas un SDD pur et dur).
J ai utilisé une pince pour les Trox, ca fonctionne aussi bien, de toutes facons je ne compte pas rechanger mon DD, donc..


----------



## jbh177 (24 Décembre 2010)

Idem pour moi, pas de vibrations ni de bruits dérangeants. Les performances attendues sont là: boot en 25 sec et système plus réactif. Je le conseil vraiment!


----------



## benjmen (28 Décembre 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Avec le firmware SD24, plus d'auto stop-spin... :rateau:



eh ben ils ont prit le temps ! merci à toi Thibotus pour tes recherches , j'avait plus ou moins abandonné depuis mon dernier mess' sur ce forum, mais je continuait à le suivre ou cas ou ... aussitôt que j'ai vu ton mess', j'ai mit à jour et maintenant çà fait trois minutes trente alors j'ai pas eu le temps de voir si il "spinoff" ou pas. mais quoi qu'il en soit, spin off ou pas, je garde le xt 500 go jusqu' a ce que les SSD ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Décembre 2010)

J'ai pas remarqué d'AutoSpin sur mon disque, apparement livré en SD23, mouah.


----------



## oligo (31 Décembre 2010)

Bon, bah ça doit faire 2 jours que j'ai fait la MàJ, et c'est vrai, plus de spin machin... :rateau::rateau:

Mais après 3 ou 4 mois avec ce disque, je dois dire être un tout petit peu déçu... Il faut VRAIMENT utiliser tout le temps les mêmes applications pour voir une accélération! Ce qui n'est finalement jamais le cas!

Bref, je suis content de ce disque, mais il ne faut tout de même pas le comparer à un SSD...

Bonne anée à tous!


----------



## AnnC21 (1 Janvier 2011)

Bon ben contente, même si, ne fermant pas souvent mes applis, le changement est pas "flagrant" au quotidien (quoique notable à l'ouverture de photoshop surtout)... j'apprécie par contre grandement l'espace disque supplémentaire :rateau:.
Un peu plus bruyant que l'ancien mais rien d'affreux, je m'y suis habituée.


----------



## freed201 (5 Janvier 2011)

Hello a tous

Bon j'me tate pour mettre ce HDD dans mon macbook Pro 2010.. mais j'ai une question.

J'ai un dual boot sur 2 OSX. L'un que l'utilise tout le temps et l'autre pour la musique (quand je suis en concert, c'est le mac qui mixe).. 
Bcp m'ont dit ici que ca servait a rien ... et ben si.. on a du faire un concert accoustique a cause de freeze de quelques millisecondes du mac et donc perte du son... Donc ca sert 

Comment va gerer ce disque des que je vais changer d'os, il va tout refaire a zero (donc pas de gain) ou il va s'en sortir...

Bref est ce que quelqu'un a testé ?


----------



## Sylow (5 Janvier 2011)

freed201 a dit:


> Hello a tous
> 
> Bon j'me tate pour mettre ce HDD dans mon macbook Pro 2010.. mais j'ai une question.
> 
> ...


 
Mieux expliquer ton probleme tu dois 

Quand on change de disque dur il est préférable de faire une nouvelle installe propre et de copier dossier par dossier.


----------



## freed201 (6 Janvier 2011)

Bon alors j'explique mieux.


Sur mon futur HDD (normalement le Momentus XT), je vais installer 2 OSX
L'un pour l'utilisation de tout les jours et l'autre pour les concerts.

Ma question est la suivante. Ce disque dur, si je dis pas de betise, accélère ce qu'on utilise le plus souvent. Je comprends le fonctionnement pour 1OS.. mais quand y'en a deux sur la machine.. Comment qu'il fait si on utilise pas les meme logiciel sur les deux OS. Est ce qu'il fait un reset à chaque changement d'OS (donc aucun gain a chaque premier démarrage d'OS).

J'espere que c'est plus clair


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2011)

Je vais te poser une question, sans répondre à la tienne : pourquoi 2 Mac OS X sur le même disque (partitionné, parce qu'autrement je ne crois pas que tu puisses le faire).

Pourquoi ne veux tu pas un seul OS et 2 sessions (ou plus) : une session tous les jours; une session concert ?


----------



## freed201 (6 Janvier 2011)

On me pose souvent cette question et je vais répondre : question de sécurité.

A force d'avoir cette question, j'me suis dit :"ben arrête des vieux réflexes de windows et fait qu'un OS" : résultat : un concert en acoustique pour une sombre raison réparé avec le CD d'install mais bon en concert, on a pas le temps ..  et pas toujours le CD d'installe sur soi.

En gros pour la zic, il faut une machine stable à mort... le moindre petit freeze (normalement indétectable pour une utilisation lambda).. bloque la machine donc le son et quand tout le groupe est mixé avec l'ordi.. ca coupe tout le groupe. Tout est en temps reel donc on a pas el droit au moindre problème.

Edit : j'ai effectivement partitionné mon HDD pour ca


----------



## snoopy07 (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai ce disque dur en remplacement de celui d'origine de mon MacBook blanc 97 (un Hitachi 120go) depuis 10 jours.

Je le trouve aussi silencieux que l'ancien, pas de problème de température. Et la vitesse est très appréciable ! J'utilise très souvent les mêmes applis safari, mail, garageband, iphoto, iTunes. Le boot dure moins de 30s, le lancement des applis est quasi instantané. Que du bonheur !


----------



## pixedelisme (9 Janvier 2011)

ben moi je suis dégouté de ce disque pourri d'hitachi de m***
j'ai fais la mise à jour du firmwire sd23 > sd24
et les bugs (spindown: arret de disque, la roue tourne, bloque de 5 à 10 secondes l'application ou le mac) continuent de même...

bien sur, pour faire du surf du mail et des trucs light ça roule, mais dès que l'on fait 3 trucs en même temps ou des applis lourdes (rendus vidéo, jeux vidéo 3d) et bien c'est la merde 

donc ceux qui disent que tout va bien je leur conseille de lancer des applis lourdes ou regarder plusieurs vidéos HD sur youtube pour voir si ça déconne pas.

moi j'envisage de le renvoyer à macway parce que je peux pas travailler correctement dessus sans perdre énormément du temps


----------



## t-bo (9 Janvier 2011)

T'es sur qu'on parle du même ? Car là c'est Seagate... Pas Hitachi.
etonnant le spin down en SD24, ta vérifié qu'il affichait bien SD24 ?


----------



## pixedelisme (9 Janvier 2011)

oui pardon c'est seagate, j'ai confondu parce que je suis en train de regarder quel remplacement je peux faire.

pour la mise à jour j'ai bien gravé un cd iso du sd24, la procédure me semblait faite en entier, et j'ai bien dans paramètres systeme serial ata noté sd24 pour le dd.

mais comme je précise c'est vraiment quand l'on lance des taches plus lourde que la simple navigation sur internet que ça fais les spindown...et qui ne le faisait pas avant sur mon dd d'origine apple


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Janvier 2011)

Bah même en jeux j'ai pas eu de Spindown.


----------



## McArthur (9 Janvier 2011)

J'ai fait passer mon MBR 15" Unibody i5 Core (Acheté neuf Octobre 2010) originalement monté avec un 320Go Hitachi 5400RPM, lequel j'ai cédé pour la console PS3 à fiston, pour l'équiper avec un 750Go Momentus de Seagate 7200RPM.

Rien à redire, ni au niveau du bruit, ni au niveau de la chaleur.  Le temps mis pour "booter" mon MBR ne semble pas avoir changé, et les applications s'ouvrent généralement dans les mêmes délais, donc à moins de faire erreur aucun changement notable à remarquer, sauf cette espace maintenant disponible, et la joie de fiston qui a vu sa PS3 quadrupler en espace mémoire


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2011)

McArthur a dit:


> lequel j'ai cédé pour la console PS3 à fiston, pour l'équiper avec un 750Go Momentus de Seagate 7200RPM.:


Ne pas confondre le Momentus de Seagate (ton disque) du Momentus *XT* de Seagate qui est un disque dur hybride, un peu SSD, beaucoup disque dur à plateaux (qui est d'ailleurs l'objet de ce fil).


----------



## snoopy07 (11 Janvier 2011)

Question aux possesseurs de ce disque : sur mon macbook, il a été formaté par l'utilitaire disque à  465,44Go. C'est normal qu'on n'ait pas les 500 Go ? 
C'est quand même presque 35Go de moins que prévu !
Je n'ai qu'une seule partition en macos étendu.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Janvier 2011)

t'as jamais tout oui, mais j'ai 499.76 sur 500,11.


----------



## Sylow (12 Janvier 2011)

pixedelisme a dit:


> ben moi je suis dégouté de ce disque pourri d'hitachi de m***
> j'ai fais la mise à jour du firmwire sd23 > sd24
> et les bugs (spindown: arret de disque, la roue tourne, bloque de 5 à 10 secondes l'application ou le mac) continuent de même...
> 
> ...


 
J'ai la meme chose sur un seagate momentus 500go 7200tr/min. Je peux rien avoir pendant 1h et 3 spintown en 10min de 20sec. C'est vraiment pénible et je ne sais pas quoi faire mis a part changer de disque dur mais par de sous pour le moment à mettre dedan


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2011)

snoopy07 a dit:


> il a été formaté par l'utilitaire disque à  465,44Go. C'est normal qu'on n'ait pas les 500 Go ? C'est quand même presque 35Go de moins que prévu !


Oui c'est normal.

La différence avec DarkMoineau s'explique qu'entre 10.5 et 10.6 Apple a changé "sa" façon de présenter le Kilo (ou Méga, Tera), non plus en 2^10 (soit 1024) mais en 10^3 (soit 1000).

Donc dans les deux cas de figure vous avez la même place disponible sur votre disque, c'est juste que le Giga n'est pas le même (Gio _versus_ Go)


DarkMoineau a dit:


> t'as jamais tout oui, mais j'ai 499.76 sur 500,11.



Plus d'info ici.


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Janvier 2011)

Ah mais oui c'est vrai que Apple est passé en base 10. Dans le genre idées a la c**.


----------



## djgreg62 (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour , Voilà je suis décider a passer commande pour mon MacBook pro 2010 i5  
J'ai suivi ce topic et lu toute les pages ..
 Pour le montage ok 
Mais moi qui ne ferme jamais mon mac ( il est toujours en veille ) est ce que la différence sera de la partie ? 
 J ai toujours eu des hdd 5400tr/min ... `
Mon utilisation est basique surf,  iTune ( importante biblio ) , mail , iphoto ...
 C'est  3-4 rebomb  ( un peu long )    

 Merci pour vos conseil


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2011)

djgreg62 a dit:


> Mais moi qui ne ferme jamais mon mac ( il est toujours en veille ) est ce que la différence sera de la partie ?
> J ai toujours eu des hdd 5400tr/min ...


Passer d'un 5400 à un 7200 XT est très sensible, oui (fait sur un MBP 2007).
Par contre passer d'un 7200 (tout court) au 7200 XT, là je n'en sais rien (mais je l'avais déjà dit )



djgreg62 a dit:


> C'est  3-4 rebomb  ( un peu long )


C'est un rebond qui se transforme en bombe ?


----------



## djgreg62 (12 Janvier 2011)

je vais le prendre sur le topachat ou  rueducommerce , je pense ... de toute maniere sur ce produit les soldes on peu rever  ^^^
 Macaway garantie 1ans ???
Topachat Rueducomerce 5ans ???

Livraison plus rapide chez macaway , non ?
mercii


----------



## pixedelisme (14 Janvier 2011)

bon pour ceux qui est des soucis (spin down, roue qui tourne...) peut être une solution ici:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=729883&highlight=efi+downgrade&page=13


on y apprends comment passer de l'EFI 1.7 à 1.6


apparemment les pbs concernent les macbooks pro mid 2009 avec un DD 7200tmns (ce qui est mon cas)


d'ailleurs sur macway il est inscrit sur la page du momentus 500 



*Incompatibilité grave Mac :*

&#8226; Sur les dernier MacBook Pro unibody de mi-2009, *ne pas faire la mise à jour Firmware EFI 1.7*  qui est incompatible avec ce disque. Cette mise à jour n'est utile  qu'avec les disques SSD et pose problème avec de nombreux disque durs  internes.

donc peut être est ce le cas également pour le XT 

bref j'ai fais la manip et je reposte des news d'ici quelques temps



pour info, la mise à jour me re propose maintenant le EFI 1.7....aux risque et périls
merci apple...


La version 1.7 de la MÀJ du programme interne de l&#8217;EFI du MacBook Pro résout un problème signalé par quelques utilisateurs concernant les disques durs répondant aux spécifications SATA 3 Gbps sur les MacBook Pro de juin 2009. Cette mise à jour permet aux disques d&#8217;utiliser des vitesses de transmission supérieures à 1,5 Gbps ; cependant, Apple n&#8217;a pas qualifié ou proposé ces disques pour les portables Mac et leur utilisation n&#8217;est pas prise en charge

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

1Heure sans spindowns...jamais arrivé depuis une semaine...youpi :rateau:


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Janvier 2011)

Bravo!
Moi j'ai pas de Spin Down en tout cas ^^

si je l'avais, je le sentirais dans le poignet!^^


----------



## BS0D (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'installer le momentus XT 320Go dans mon MBP 2008, pas de problème. 
Je démarre la bete avec le CD d'install de Snow Leo dedans, et là le MBP ne reconnait pas de disque interne pour l'installation. 

Que dois-je faire?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------

Hmm... nevermind, j'ai créé ma partition Mac HD en mac os étendu journalisé, et ça y est ça installe !


----------



## BS0D (15 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Hmm... nevermind, j'ai créé ma partition Mac HD en mac os étendu journalisé, et ça y est ça installe !



Ayé, tout fonctionne parfaitement mais je préfère etre certain que j'ai fait tout ce qu'il fallait... 

J'ai créé une partition Mac HD - tableau de partition GUID - qui fait la totalité du DD interne soit 320 Go puisque je n'ai pas besoin de 2nde partition. 

C'est tout ce qu'il fallait faire non?

Pour l'instant, pas de vibrations ni de souffle, ni de bruit gênant mais j'ai dû filer au boulot après l'installation d'OS X donc pas trop eu le temps de tester sur plusieurs heures... je vous redirai ça. 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2011)

Toi tu as fait "partitionner", perso j'aurais fait "effacer" (cad l'onglet avant le tien) en choisissant bien entendu MacOS étendu (journalisé).

Mais est-ce que ça change qch par rapport à ce que tu as fait ?? Je ne sais pas !


----------



## BS0D (15 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Toi tu as fait "partitionner", perso j'aurais fait "effacer" (cad l'onglet avant le tien) en choisissant bien entendu MacOS étendu (journalisé).
> 
> Mais est-ce que ça change qch par rapport à ce que tu as fait ?? Je ne sais pas !



En fait en effaçant il reconnaissait pas le DD étant donné qu'il y avait pas de partition nommée dessus... cela dit tout marche nickel (et si ça foire je recommencerai l'install et basta!)


----------



## pixedelisme (16 Janvier 2011)

bon depuis le passe EFI 1.7 au 1.6 j 'ai plus aucun pb de spin down, je peux maintenant profiter de ce bon disque 
j'espère que mes posts aideront d'autres personnes  parce que c'était vraiment infernal comme situation.


----------



## BS0D (25 Janvier 2011)

Bon, un petit retour après une dixaine de jours d'utilisation: 

- *Démarrage, redémarrage, fermeture de session*: nettement plus rapide qu'avec le Hitachi fourni avec le Mac. Moyenne 25 / 30sec pour le redémarrage. Extinction en 2 à 3 secondes si je n'ai pas trop d'applis ouvertes.

- *Ouverture des applications*: vous vous en doutez, ça flashe! A titre de référence, _Adobe Photoshop_ s'ouvre en 3 à 5 secondes, _Pixelmator _instantanément. 

- *Bruit / Souffle*: Un très léger bruit de rotation, mais il faut se rapprocher du mac pour l'entendre... ça n'est pas gênant du tout. Ca fait plutot comme si j'avais mal resserré les vis sur le côté du mac après le montage et que j'entendais un petit souffle à cause de ça...

- *Vibrations *: Contrairement à certains utilisateurs, je n'ai pas senti de vibration pour l'instant. 

Dans l'ensemble, je suis plutôt satisfait de mon investissement. 
A noter que je l'ai pris en version 320Go puisque ceux qui ont le 500Go se plaignent plus des vibrations(m'en fous, j'arriverai pas à le remplir de toute façon, je stocke tous  mes gros fichiers / fichiers importants sur un DD externe). 

C'est vraiment confortable et ça change la vie d'avoir un DD réactif 
Et si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas...


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> C'est tout ce qu'il fallait faire non?



oui



Sly54 a dit:


> Toi tu as fait "partitionner", perso j'aurais fait "effacer" (cad l'onglet avant le tien) en choisissant bien entendu MacOS étendu (journalisé).
> 
> Mais est-ce que ça change qch par rapport à ce que tu as fait ?? Je ne sais pas !



en partitionnant, cela efface aussi, mais avec l'avantage de mettre un bon schéma de partition ! 

Si tu effaces (formates) correctement mais que ta table de partition est Apple ou MBR, cela ne va pas l'faire, en tout cas pas pour une install de l'Os

voilou


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Bon, un petit retour après une dixaine de jours d'utilisation:


Après deux mois d'utilisation, je partage totalement ton retour, que ça soit la rapidité au démarrage, lancement d'applications, absence de bruit (sauf à coller l'oreille sur le portable, mais j'évite ) et l'absence totale de vibration (avec un 500 Go).
Pas (encore ?) de arrêts intempestifs



Arlequin a dit:


> Si tu effaces (formates) correctement mais que ta table de partition est Apple ou MBR, cela ne va pas l'faire, en tout cas pas pour une install de l'Os


Thanks


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Janvier 2011)

Tiens tu n'as pas de vibrations? Moi j'en ai, mais je m'y suis habitué. ^^ 
Une idée d'ou ça vient? Vu que je vois pas comment le fixer plus ^^.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2011)

Vraiment aucune vibration (perceptible ).

J'ai fait super attention à bien remettre les "silent blocs" (si ça s'appelle bien comme ça ?), à serrer mes vis en croix, à bien les serrer


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Janvier 2011)

Bah j'ai fais attention aussi justement. Bon bah quand j'augmenterais la RAM, je donnerais un coup de tournevis au disque dur alors.


----------



## BS0D (26 Janvier 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah j'ai fais attention aussi justement. Bon bah quand j'augmenterais la RAM, je donnerais un coup de tournevis au disque dur alors.


Faut éviter de les bourriner aussi par contre, sinon tu auras toujours des vibrations parce que ça sera justement TROP serré... ça empechera les vibrations de se diffuser dans les petits caoutchoucs ou "silent blocs" :/


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Janvier 2011)

Bon je serre ou je déserre? ^^


----------



## BS0D (26 Janvier 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bon je serre ou je déserre? ^^



Bah si ça vibre chez toi, faut tester en serrant un peu plus. Le cas échéant en desserrant 
C'est chiant par contre, se taper les 150,000 vis à chaque fois


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2011)

Ben fais un essai 
Si tu penses avoir bien serré, alors desserres légèrement


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Janvier 2011)

Bon, jverrais ça lorsque je changerais ma RAM, pour pas ouvrir inutilement ^^


----------



## Arlequin (26 Janvier 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bon, jverrais ça lorsque je changerais ma RAM,



et enfiche la bien
avec doigté
et fermeté
à fond
mais pas trop
juste comme il faut


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Janvier 2011)

ça je sais faire je l'ai déjà fait ^^


----------



## flo59700 (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour , 

c'est mon premier message sur ce forum donc je voudrais déjà que ce forum (et ce site) est une mine d'informations pour quelqu'un qui vient de switcher entre PC et Mac ! (et qui en est très TRÈS content !)

Je viens de passer sur un nouveau Macbook blanc il y a 2 mois, et j'ai pour envie de mettre ce disque dur dans la bête car améliorer le temps de démarrage et d'extinction du mac est plutôt plaisant, pour augmenter sa capacité, et pour baisser la durée de démarrage de certains logiciels (pack office, photoshop, iphoto avec ma grosse librairie de photos, itunes...). 

Bref à voir il tient ses promesses niveau rapidité mais c'est au niveau de l'autonomie que ça a l'air d'être mitigé. Vous en pensez quoi ? vous avez perdu beaucoup ? Car allant en cours avec mon mac je me suis très bien accommodé de sa super autonomie et je n'aimerais pas la perdre... 

la chute est elle flagrante ou pas ? 

Merci d'avance, 

Flo


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas remarqué de chute de l'autonomie.


----------



## BS0D (28 Janvier 2011)

salut Flo, 

perso je sais pas trop, j'ai mis le DD en meme temps que j'ai commandé une batterie neuve pour mon MBP de 2008... 
mais j'ai quand meme 3h d'autonomie (sûr) selon l'utilisation que j'en ai. à savoir que le mien est plus vieux, a moins d'autonomie à la base, et que j'ai internet + rétroéclairage + plein d'applis ouvertes en meme temps à chaque fois. 

en gros , j'en suis pas trop déçu.


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Janvier 2011)

Je tiens toujours facile 3/4h. Sans faire gaffe a la consommation.


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bon je serre ou je déserre? ^^


Bah et sans en faire un flan, si tu serres trop ... inévitablement cela te dessert ! ^^


----------



## flamoureux (28 Janvier 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Bah et sans en faire un flan, si tu serres trop ... inévitablement cela te dessert ! ^^



Celle là elle est merveilleuse ! Je me la garde sous le coude !


----------



## mistik (28 Janvier 2011)

flamoureux a dit:


> Celle là elle est merveilleuse ! Je me la garde sous le coude !


Merci cher admirateur ^^


----------



## SnowRider69 (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous,

Après avoir longtemps hésité, j'ai finalement craqué pour le Momentus XT Hybrid 500Go...

Installé depuis hier sur un MBP 15" (Dec 2009, C2D 2,8 4Go DDR3, EFI 1.7 OSX 10.6.6) ça tourne nickel...rien à dire...il est en SD23...pas de "Spin-Off"...Des temps de démarrage réduits pour l'OS mais aussi pour les applis...j'ai gagné sur le temps d'écriture et de lecture par rapport à mon HDD d'origine (Momentus XT 500Go "normal" ^^)...

Juste à voir si les problèmes d'autonomie annoncés par beaucoup d'entre vous sont présents.... ^^

Voilou... =)


----------



## dark-jus (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part, sa marche bien, je l'ai depuis septembre 2010. J'avais quelques problème de "spin-Off" résolu depuis ce matin avec le fw SD24.

Par contre, un point négatif....

La fonction *G-Force* ne semble pas fonctionner.... 
Et sa, sa m'embête beaucoup. Un choc peut très vite arriver... 

Quelqu'un a le même problème ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------

une fois pour toute..

voici les données de fiab :

600,000 software-controlled power on/off cycles
50,000 hard power on/off cycles

Doc Seagate Momentus XThttp://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/disc/manuals/notebook/momentus/XT/100610268b.pdf


----------



## terradouf (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

je tente désespérément de mettre à jour en sd24 mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai des spindown qui me rendent furieux 

J'ai gravé un cd iso mais impossible de booter dessus même en maintenant la touche c en redémarrant 

Quelqu'un a t il une solution à mon problème?

Par avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## BS0D (30 Janvier 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> je tente désespérément de mettre à jour en sd24 mais je n'y arrive pas. J'ai des spindown qui me rendent furieux
> 
> ...



Un peu plus de détails sur ce que tu as essayé de faire seraient les bienvenus... 

regarde par là: http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=215451&NewLang=en


----------



## terradouf (30 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Un peu plus de détails sur ce que tu as essayé de faire seraient les bienvenus...
> 
> regarde par là: http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=215451&NewLang=en



Bonsoir et merci pour ta réponse 

J'ai suivi la procédure indiquée sur le lien que tu as mis ainsi que les instructions en page 10 de ce fil

J'ai gravé un cd vierge avec l'iso dessus.

Mon problème est que je n'arrive pas à booter sur ce cd pour lançer la mise à jour du firmware...

Ma question est comment booter sur ce cd car même en maintenant c je ne démarre pas sur le cd?

Doit on maintenir c avant de redémarrer, pendant l'écran noir, au moment du gong?


----------



## Jack Dell (30 Janvier 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> Bonsoir et merci pour ta réponse
> 
> J'ai suivi la procédure indiquée sur le lien que tu as mis ainsi que les instructions en page 10 de ce fil
> 
> ...



bonsoir, je l'ai fait ce matin en appuyant sur ALT et choisissant le cd sur lequel il est indiqué "Système étranger" et puis rien d'autre tu suis les instructions. Il faut finir par éteindre et redémarrer l'ordi, c'est tout.


----------



## terradouf (30 Janvier 2011)

Jack Dell a dit:


> bonsoir, je l'ai fait ce matin en appuyant sur ALT et choisissant le cd sur lequel il est indiqué "Système étranger" et puis rien d'autre tu suis les instructions. Il faut finir par éteindre et redémarrer l'ordi, c'est tout.



Merci pour ton aide 

Malheureusement, en appuyant sur alt, il ne détecte que mon disque dur et pas de cd 

est-ce ce dernier qui n'est pas bootable? Si c'est cela, y a t il une solution pour le rendre bootable car c'était mon unique cd vierge à dispo...


----------



## Jack Dell (31 Janvier 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide
> 
> Malheureusement, en appuyant sur alt, il ne détecte que mon disque dur et pas de cd
> 
> est-ce ce dernier qui n'est pas bootable? Si c'est cela, y a t il une solution pour le rendre bootable car c'était mon unique cd vierge à dispo...



ton cd monte sur le bureau?
la gravure est bien faite?
j'ai gravé l'iso par l'utilitaire de disque.
ci dessous la liste des fichiers que tu dois y trouver:
AN-SD24.ima
Autorun.inf
1 dossier BCDW
drivedetect.exe
1 dossier freedos
READLE.txt
seglogo.ico

si ce n'est pas le cas, refait ta gravure...


----------



## terradouf (31 Janvier 2011)

Jack Dell a dit:


> ton cd monte sur le bureau?
> la gravure est bien faite?
> j'ai gravé l'iso par l'utilitaire de disque.
> ci dessous la liste des fichiers que tu dois y trouver:
> ...


 
Une nouvelle fois merci à toi 

Je vérifie cela dès que je suis de retour du boulot et au passage je vais acheter qques cd vierges car je sent que ma 1ere gravure a foirée.

Bonne journée à toi


----------



## Jack Dell (31 Janvier 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> Une nouvelle fois merci à toi
> 
> Je vérifie cela dès que je suis de retour du boulot et au passage je vais acheter qques cd vierges car je sent que ma 1ere gravure a foirée.
> 
> Bonne journée à toi



pas de soucis, donnes des nouvelles


----------



## terradouf (31 Janvier 2011)

Jack Dell a dit:


> pas de soucis, donnes des nouvelles



Mise à jour faite à l'instant 

Ma première gravure était belle et bien pourrie!

Redémarrage avec c enfoncé et tout roule 

En espérant que mes arrêts de disque intempestifs cessent à présent

Merci Jack Dell pour ton aide


----------



## Jack Dell (31 Janvier 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> Mise à jour faite à l'instant
> 
> Ma première gravure était belle et bien pourrie!
> 
> ...



Tant mieux.
En ce qui me concerne, plus de Spin down, plus de balon qui tourne et une vélocité digne de ce disque enfin au rendez-vous. j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour toi.


----------



## mistik (3 Février 2011)

Je viens de voir un "petit nouveau" le *RocketHybrid : l'hybride SSD/disque dur arrive *in PC Astuces (et Tom's Hardware) du 03 février 2011.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Février 2011)

Il s'agit de cartes RAID apparement. Et se connectant sur le port PCIE. 
Et le logiciel de configuration est que pour Windows.


----------



## mistik (3 Février 2011)

Alors pour Mac Pro only after màj des drivers for Mac Os X idem.


----------



## jujusous3 (5 Février 2011)

J'ai acheté un Scorpio Blue 500 go 5400t/min il y a quelques jours, assez déçu par son bruit de soufflement à chaque sollicitation du disque, je voudrais savoir si ce momentus est mieux à ce niveau là ?

En fait sur le disque d'origine, à chaque sollicitation j'ai de petits "grattements", tout à fait supportables, peut être que je m'y suis habitué aussi.... Avec ce Scorpio Blue je n'avais plus de grattements, mais des soufflements intermittent, et ça m'a pas mal agacé, je me demande même si le disque n'était pas défectueux car quand j'éteins mon mac, le disque dur émet comme un bruit de "pale qui frotte contre quelquechose" juste avant de s'arrêter 

En plus, même avec une install propre de SL, j'avais très souvent la roue multicolore, rien qu'en ouvrant 10 onglets dans Safari :rateau:

Je n'ai pas vraiment besoin de vitesse, tout ce que je voulais c'est un disque aussi silencieux que mon hitachi d'origine, avec plus de capacité. Mais apparemment c'est difficile à trouver :/

Maintenant j'hésite entre acheter un SSD + un HDD à place du superdrive (solution assez chère et comme j'ai déjà dit, je n'ai pas fondamentalement besoin de vitesse, seulement de silence) ou bien j'achète ce momentus XT et je teste pour voir ce que ça donne niveau bruit.


----------



## BS0D (5 Février 2011)

jujusous3 a dit:


> ou bien j'achète ce momentus XT et je teste pour voir ce que ça donne niveau bruit.



Salut, 

Perso si tu cherches le silence autant qu'avec le Hitachi d'origine, je te recommande pas d'acheter le momentus XT : il est pas bien bruyant, mais il fait un petit bruit de souffle (qui s'entend quand la pièce ambiante est calme). 
Tu ne retrouveras pas le niveau de silence du DD d'origine c'est sûr 

Après, moi je cherchais la vitesse, pas forcément l'espace... donc la solution me convient bien puisque j'ai gagne en vitesse de lancement des apps + redémarrage.


----------



## jujusous3 (5 Février 2011)

Un petit SSD 120 Go à 180 euros est assez tentant, mais va falloir que je réorganise la façon dont je stocke mes fichiers.

J'ai un petit DD externe WD autoalimenté 320go à côté au pire...

C'est quand même dingue de pas trouver aussi silencieux que mon dd d'origine  Il est pourtant vieux ^^


----------



## BS0D (5 Février 2011)

jujusous3 a dit:


> C'est quand même dingue de pas trouver aussi silencieux que mon dd d'origine  Il est pourtant vieux ^^



oui je te l'accorde, mais avec du SSD tu peux pas te tromper. Moi ce qui m'a arrêté, c'est le budget c'est clair. 
Je suis sûr que tu peux ne garder que le principal sur le DD interne et mettre des gros fichiers dont tu n'as pas besoin tous les jours sur un DD externe non ?

bon courage pour ta recherche en tout cas.


----------



## terradouf (5 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,

Bon depuis la maj sd24 du firmware, plus de spin down 

Par contre, à présent, j'ai parfois des "bips", pas souvent, pas au point d'être réellement dérangeant, mais toujours un petit défaut récurrent en ce qui concerne ce disque, ou plutôt peut être ma version de ce disque.

D'autres ont également ces "bips" ?


----------



## BS0D (6 Février 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> D'autres ont également ces "bips" ?



Ouais, moi je les ai et je me demandais justement d'où ça sortait. 
Ca le fait que depuis l'installation du nouveau DD donc logiquement ça vient de ça, je m'étais dit que je l'avais peut etre mal fixé ou je sais pas quoi, mais apparemment je suis donc pas le seul. 

Moi j'ai pas fait l'upgrade du firmware encore, je suis encore en SD23 de mémoire (pas mon mac sous les yeux).


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2011)

Il n'y a pas un SD24 ? J'avais cru lire ...


----------



## BS0D (6 Février 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Il n'y a pas un SD24 ? J'avais cru lire ...



Si si, j'ai juste pas eu le temps de faire l'upgrade !


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2011)

*A t t e n t i o n*  je ne laisse rien passer ^^


----------



## BS0D (6 Février 2011)

mistik a dit:


> *A t t e n t i o n*  je ne laisse rien passer ^^


T'as surtout rien compris, ou pas lu mon message précédent 
Je venais de dire que j'avais pas fait l'upgrade et que j'étais encore en SD23 ...


----------



## terradouf (6 Février 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Ouais, moi je les ai et je me demandais justement d'où ça sortait.
> Ca le fait que depuis l'installation du nouveau DD donc logiquement ça vient de ça, je m'étais dit que je l'avais peut etre mal fixé ou je sais pas quoi, mais apparemment je suis donc pas le seul.
> 
> Moi j'ai pas fait l'upgrade du firmware encore, je suis encore en SD23 de mémoire (pas mon mac sous les yeux).



Merci pour ton retour d expérience 

Curieux, donc cela ne vient pas de la maj sd24 alors puisque tu les as également en sd 23 

Lorsque j'étais en sd 23, je n'avais pas ces "bips" que depuis la maj

As tu des problèmes d'arrêts intempestifs avec roue multicolore ou es-tu épargné avec ton modèle?


----------



## BS0D (6 Février 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> As tu des problèmes d'arrêts intempestifs avec roue multicolore ou es-tu épargné avec ton modèle?



Pas vraiment de roue multicolore, c'est arrivé 2 ou 3 fois mais dans l'ensemble je suis pas concerné.

Ce qui me saoule un peu par contre, c'est lorsque je regarde des vidéos sur le mac, il arrive que ça coupe (petits temps d'arrêt plusieurs fois pendant le film).


----------



## AnnC21 (6 Février 2011)

Après plus d'un mois d'utilisation, je suis toujours contente : plus rapide (pas "beaucoup" mais notable), juste ce léger bruit de souffle (on s'y fait, ça me traumatise pas...), pas d'auto spin down, de roue ou autre pb...  (sans maj, je ne sais même pas comment on voit la version :rateau: )
Par contre mon autonomie a un peu diminué il me semble.


----------



## mistik (6 Février 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> T'as surtout rien compris, ou pas lu mon message précédent
> Je venais de dire que j'avais pas fait l'upgrade et que j'étais encore en SD23 ...


Je suis un vieux con dsl


----------



## djgreg62 (17 Février 2011)

Petit Offre bien intéressante :

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/destockage/showdetl.cfm?product_id=3028797#3#xtor=AL-25-12[plateforme]-120002[affilient]-[0]-[affilient]-[ctxt]%7C[c2a]


----------



## t-bo (17 Février 2011)

djgreg62 a dit:


> Petit Offre bien intéressante :
> 
> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/destockage/showdetl.cfm?product_id=3028797#3#xtor=AL-25-12[plateforme]-120002[affilient]-[0]-[affilient]-[ctxt]%7C[c2a]



Il n'aura pas fait long feu :

_Etat : Vendu !
Date limite : Vente terminée...! Ce produit a été vendu le jeudi 17 février 2011 à 12h58._


----------



## SnowRider69 (21 Février 2011)

Hello à tous,

Déjà quelques semaines d'utilisation et ça tourne toujours nickel  ...je suis toujours en SD23 et pas de SpinDown ou autre problèmes... malgré un changement de MacBook (mon C2D 2.8Ghz a pris un coup  et ça a touché la LogicBoard + Ecran...)... Bref au passage cela veut dire que sur les MBP C2D 2.8 2009 comme sur les MBP i5 2.53 2010... Il n'y a aucun soucis  ...Si ce n'est ce léger bruit de souffle à peine audible (sauf dans une pièce très silencieuse...)...

Voilou...A bientot


----------



## Sly54 (21 Février 2011)

Un article lu ce matin sur mac4ever. Peut être que Seagate va enfin prendre en compte les Macusers équipés de ce disque hybride


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un article lu ce matin sur mac4ever. Peut être que Seagate va enfin prendre en compte les Macusers équipés de ce disque hybride


... Et sur *Mac Gé*.

Bonne nuit à tous :sleep:


----------



## big41 (2 Mars 2011)

Il m'intéresse de plus en plus ce Momentus XT.
J'ai un MBP Unibody de 2008 avec 4G de RAM et j'aimerai bien le booster un peu.
J'ai lorgné du coté des SSD mais le prix me rebute.
Alors ce momentus XT me semble un bon compromis.
A vous lire ça semble la solution intermédiaire idéale rapidité/capacité/prix.
Vous en êtes toujours satisfait ?


----------



## t-bo (2 Mars 2011)

Un bon compromis ? Non, car ce ne se rapproche pas suffisament de la rapidité d'un SSD.
C'est plus un 7200t/m boosté, mais ne pas aller comparer avec un SSD car les performances ne se rejoignent pas. 

J'en suis toujours satisfait depuis là maj du firmware plus d'auto spin down!


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Mars 2011)

Pas de ralentissement nécessitant la futur MAJ alors?


----------



## big41 (3 Mars 2011)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Un bon compromis ? Non, car ce ne se rapproche pas suffisament de la rapidité d'un SSD.
> C'est plus un 7200t/m boosté, mais ne pas aller comparer avec un SSD car les performances ne se rejoignent pas.
> 
> J'en suis toujours satisfait depuis là maj du firmware plus d'auto spin down!



Bien sûr qu'il n'a pas la rapidité d'un SSD, mais par rapport à mon 5400tr/mn d'origine, je devrait quand même en sentir les bénéfices au niveau de l'accélération et de la réactivité de mon MBP non ?
Il se pose quand même le dilemme Momentus XT ou SSD pour moi.
J'ai actuellement un HDD de 250Go qui est -très- loin d'être plein, en gros 80Go dont 17 de vidéo que je peut transférer sur un disque externe, ce qui donne environ 60Go à stocker.
Et donc un SSD de 120Go OCZ Vertex 2 me fait de l'oeil, car le prix reste abordable.
Je suis au point mort dans ma réflexion, j'arrive pas à me décider entre garder une grande capacité de stockage en sacrifiant un peu la rapidité avec un Momentus XT ou à l'inverse sacrifier le stockage pour le rapidité d'un SSD OCZ (ou autre)...

Pas simple... :mouais:


----------



## t-bo (3 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Pas de ralentissement nécessitant la futur MAJ alors?



Nope,



big41 a dit:


> Bien sûr qu'il n'a pas la rapidité d'un SSD, mais par rapport à mon 5400tr/mn d'origine, je devrait quand même en sentir les bénéfices au niveau de l'accélération et de la réactivité de mon MBP non ?
> Il se pose quand même le dilemme Momentus XT ou SSD pour moi.
> J'ai actuellement un HDD de 250Go qui est -très- loin d'être plein, en gros 80Go dont 17 de vidéo que je peut transférer sur un disque externe, ce qui donne environ 60Go à stocker.
> Et donc un SSD de 120Go OCZ Vertex 2 me fait de l'oeil, car le prix reste abordable.
> ...




Tu n'as pas dû bien me lire, *comme je le disais*, par rapport à ton 5400t/m il faut comparer ce disque à un 7200t/m boosté et non un SSD.
Ce momentus est loin des performances d'un SSD, ce qui est normal par son prix. C'est plus un disque dur classique.

Hesiter entre un SSD et un Momentus c'est comme hésiter entre une ferrari et une 2 chevaux. Avec les moyens d'une Ferrari. :mouais:

Si tu veux rapidité et performance : SSD
Si tu veux un très bon 7200t/m : Momentus.


----------



## doudee (3 Mars 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Bien sûr qu'il n'a pas la rapidité d'un SSD, mais par rapport à mon 5400tr/mn d'origine, je devrait quand même en sentir les bénéfices au niveau de l'accélération et de la réactivité de mon MBP non ?
> Il se pose quand même le dilemme Momentus XT ou SSD pour moi.
> J'ai actuellement un HDD de 250Go qui est -très- loin d'être plein, en gros 80Go dont 17 de vidéo que je peut transférer sur un disque externe, ce qui donne environ 60Go à stocker.
> Et donc un SSD de 120Go OCZ Vertex 2 me fait de l'oeil, car le prix reste abordable.
> ...



Je suis exactement dans le même cas. Le 120 Go voire le 160 Go sont "relativement abordables" mais on perd la moitié du stockage. Et l'option optibay, ce n'est pas pour moi car j'ai besoin du superdrive interne.
Une autre raison qui me fait hésiter sur le SSD, est sa durée de vie, car j'au cru comprendre que ses performances diminuaient au fur et à mesure des écritures.


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2011)

*Voilà une petite nouveauté de derrière les fagots* !

Confer Tom's Hardware et PC Astuces le 03/03/2011

Mais de là à concurrencer le Momentus XT (hybride SSD) ... il y a un océan !


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mars 2011)

mistik a dit:


> *Voilà une petite nouveauté de derrière les fagots* !
> 
> Confer Tom's Hardware et PC Astuces le 03/03/2011
> 
> Mais de là à concurrencer le Momentus XT (hybride SSD) ... il y a un océan !




surtout qu'il va faloir pousser fort pour le faire entrer dans un mbp


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Mars 2011)

A coup de maillet ça passe, non? ^^


----------



## big41 (3 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> A coup de maillet ça passe, non? ^^









---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------




doudee a dit:


> Je suis exactement dans le même cas. Le 120 Go voire le 160 Go sont "relativement abordables" mais on perd la moitié du stockage. Et l'option optibay, ce n'est pas pour moi car j'ai besoin du superdrive interne.
> Une autre raison qui me fait hésiter sur le SSD, est sa durée de vie, car j'au cru comprendre que ses performances diminuaient au fur et à mesure des écritures.



Presque le même cas que moi 
J'ai aussi besoin du superdrive par contre je suis loin d'utiliser les 250Go de stockage.
Alors un 120 devrait suffire, voire un 180 (il n'y a que 3 d'écart avec le 160  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------




thibotus01 a dit:


> Nope,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si si j'avais bien lu et bien compris 
Mais j'ai trouvé pas mal de vidéo de démo du momentus XT comparé à un 5400tr/mn et ça semble déménager quand même 
Donc mon propos est que le XT doit tout de même pas mal booster mon MBP, certes pas autant qu'un pur SSD mais bien plus rapide que mon 5400.
Quand je vois les vidéos et la vitesse à laquelle se lance le boot et les applis ensuite je bave sur mon clavier devant les performances du Momentus XT
Pour un disque à plateau, il est quand même super rapide.
J'ai lu un essai du Momentus XT 500Go dans iCreate n°65 de janvier et ils n'en disaient que du bien.
Notamment en conclusion:
_"En comparaison d'un disque SSD, il n'y a guère que dans un test faisant intervenir de multiples tâches séquentielles que nous avons constaté une réelle différence . Le reste du temps elle est négligeable.
Aussi, si vous recherchez en ce moment un moyen de remplacer votre disque dur interne par un système fiable et performant, vous aurez du mal à passer outre ce système hybride. De loin l'un des meilleurs produits que nous ayons testé depuis longtemps. Joli coup de Seagate"_

Bon on peut dire qu'ils ne tarissent pas d'éloges 
D'où le choix cornélien:

SSD Vertex 2 de 120Go à 188 ou Momentus XT 250Go à 98 ???
SSD 2 fois moins de capacité pour le double du prix 

OK aujourd'hui j'ai pas vraiment rempli mon HDD mais j'ai pas envi de me brider avec un 120Go.
C'est pour ça que e XT250 (ou 320) me tente (j'ai des craintes avec le 500 pour les vibrations)


----------



## mistik (3 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> A coup de maillet ça passe, non? ^^


Mais non à la scie électrique il passe nickel ! 

Sinon on le met dans une sorte de hub relié en usb à la machine, et l'on garde le disque d'origine intra ventricus !


----------



## gaara_sensei (4 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

je suis a la recherche d'avis concernent le seagate 500 giga en 7200 mais pas XT ,
je lis qu'il vivre beaucoup.
egalement, consomme t il plus ? beaucoup plus ? combien on peut perdre en durée de batterie merci

Julien


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2011)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je suis a la recherche d'avis concernent le seagate 500 giga en 7200 mais pas XT ,
> je lis qu'il vivre beaucoup.
> ...



C'est quoi l'intérêt de ne pas acheter la version XT ?


----------



## big41 (4 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est quoi l'intérêt de ne pas acheter la version XT ?



Ouais là non plus je ne vois pas ?
A part une histoire de coût ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mars 2011)

Aucun intérêt, les vibrations on ne les sent qu'au début car on passe d'un 5400 a un 7200. (Donc Momentus ou Momentus XT c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.)


----------



## gaara_sensei (4 Mars 2011)

le prix bien sur, car 55 euro sans le ssd 106 euros avec les 4 giga de SSD, je m'acheterai un ssd quand les prix auront réellement baisser. et j'utilise tellement de logiciel que la mémoire ssd ne me servirai à rien.

le ssd est principalement pertinent pour ce qui bosse sur les meme logiciels en regle générale.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2011)

Ouf, la différence de prix ! Je ne pensais pas que c'était si élevé. Sinon, il a aussi 32 Mo de cache contre 16 Mo pour le normal. Mais bon, 40  de plus, ce n'est pas rien.


----------



## gaara_sensei (4 Mars 2011)

je viens de voir que le seagate momentus est sorti avec un systeme G force pour 5 euros de plus, est il utile car je comptais l'acheter sans et je suis tomber dessus par hasard.

Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mars 2011)

J'ai le capteur de mouvement brusque activé sur mon ordi et j'ai pas vu ce détail G-Force. 
Cela signifie que ça n'a rien a voir ou que je l'ai  ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mars 2011)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> je viens de voir que le seagate momentus est sorti avec un systeme G force pour 5 euros de plus, est il utile car je comptais l'acheter sans et je suis tomber dessus par hasard.
> 
> Merci


 
Il y a déjà un capteur sur les MacBook Pro (sur les portables Thinkpad aussi). Inutile d'acheter un HDD avec le capteur en plus, ça fait double usage.


----------



## big41 (4 Mars 2011)

Bon j'ai craqué et suivi votre exemple.
J'ai commandé un Momentus XT 320Go sur Materiel.net ainsi qu'un boitier externe Icy Box avec Fire Wire 800 pour installer le HDD d'origine du Mac qui va me servir de sauvegarde.
J'espère recevoir le tout lundi afin de tout pouvoir installer et tester au plus tôt.
Petite question pour l'installation du nouveau HDD: c'est comment qu'on fait ?
1) Je formate le momentus en externe avant de l'installer dans le MBP, puis je passe les DVD de Léopard et Snow léopard avant d'aller chercher ma sauvegarde Time machine ?

2) je formate le XT en externe puis je clone le HDD du MBP ? avec quoi ?

3) je me sers de l'assistant migration ? (mais je ne sais pas comment ça marche).
Merci pour votre aide.

PS: il faut quoi comme tournevis pour démonter le HDD du MBP ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mars 2011)

Carbon Copy Cloner? 

ça marche bien


----------



## big41 (4 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Carbon Copy Cloner?
> 
> ça marche bien



J'ai lu je ne sais où que Super Duper était meilleur.
Bon OK avec l'un ou l'autre je verrais bien.
Donc la marche à suivre c'est:

1)- installer le Momentus sur un boitier externe
2)- formater le disque en Mac OS étendu
3)- lancer Super Duper (ou Carbon Copy Cloner)
4)- copier le disque du MBP sur le Seagate... ok mais ça marche comment ? Ne vaut-il mieux pas faire une instal' propre sur le nouveau et ensuite transférer l'autre disque ?


----------



## gaara_sensei (4 Mars 2011)

j'ai craqué, j'ai pris un hitachi Travelstar 7200 tours 500 giga, pas de momentus ... une prochaine fois


----------



## doudee (4 Mars 2011)

big41 a dit:


> J'ai lu je ne sais où que Super Duper était meilleur.
> Bon OK avec l'un ou l'autre je verrais bien.
> Donc la marche à suivre c'est:
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
1) Mettez le disque léopard dans le superdrive
2) Installez le momentus xt dans votre macbook pro.
3) Mettez l'ancien disque dur dans un boitier externe que vous branchez en usb sur votre macbook pro.
4) Démarrez l'ordi en appuyant sur le bouton alt.
5) Booter sur le cd leopard
6) Dans le menu en haut allez sur "utilitaire de disque"
7) Formater le momentus en format mac os etendu
8) Faite une restauration Timemachine sur votre momentus


----------



## big41 (5 Mars 2011)

doudee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 1) Mettez le disque léopard dans le superdrive
> 2) Installez le momentus xt dans votre macbook pro.
> 3) Mettez l'ancien disque dur dans un boitier externe que vous branchez en usb sur votre macbook pro.
> ...



Ok merci 
Mais je dois donc insérer le disque dans le lecteur, éteindre ensuite l'ordi et lui triffouiller les entrailles avec le DVD de SL à l'intérieur dedans ?


----------



## doudee (5 Mars 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Ok merci
> Mais je dois donc insérer le disque dans le lecteur, éteindre ensuite l'ordi et lui triffouiller les entrailles avec le DVD de SL à l'intérieur dedans ?



ça ne pose pas de problème mais si vous n'êtes pas chaud, oubliez la première étape.
Bootez une première fois sur votre disque dur d'origine connecté en usb ( après étape 4 )
Insérez le cd Leopard
Redémarrez votre ordi et reprenez à l'étape 4


----------



## big41 (5 Mars 2011)

Merci, je vais voir ça dès que je le reçois.
Bon déjà j'ai acheté le jeu de tournevis phillips et torx kivabien pour pour tout démonter sans rien pété 

Et je vais m'entrainer ce WE je dois changer le disque dur du PC (de daube  ) de ma chérie :love: qui commence à donner des signes de faiblesses (il "gratte" beaucoup).


----------



## big41 (11 Mars 2011)

Momentus XT 320Go reçu et installé et... ben un peu (beaucoup) déçu 
Il est plus lent au démarrage que l'origine, 1'20" contre 55" 
Par contre les appli se lancent plus vite ça s'est vrai.
J'ai fait un clone du HDD avec Super Duper, j'aurai peut être du faire une clean instal de SL.
Un avis ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Mars 2011)

Le Momentus XT doit apprendre a reconnaître les fichiers que tu utilises le plus afin de donner son pleins potentiel.


----------



## big41 (11 Mars 2011)

Nan ça ne suffit pas.
J'ai fait plus de 5 démarrage/rebbot et j'avais toujours 1'20" de temps de démarrage.
Par contre les appli se lançais plus vite (iTunes, iPhoto, Word...)
Alors je me suis souvenu avoir lu sur ce post (je crois) qu'il fallait faire un reset de la PRAM.
Quelques recherches plus loin de la marche à suivre, j'ai fait ce reset.
J'ai ensuite lancer un reboot et là yeepeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




30" et le MBP est prêt à faire feu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai eu un doute durant 1/2h de m'être fait avoir mais là maintenant je suis super content de mon achat et je ne regrette pas d'avoir suivi vos conseils 
Par rapport au 5400tr/mn de 250Go d'origine et ses 55" de démarrage, ses temps d'ouverture d'appli long comme un jour sans pain c'est le jour et la nuit.
Les appli crosoft (word, power point excel) s'ouvrent très vite, iTunes se charge instantannément, iPhoto aussi (là j'suis bluffé).
Bref, pour l'utilisation que je vais en avoir, ça me convient parfaitement, surtout que j'ai gagné (un peu) en capacité et que ça m'a couté 2 à 3 fois moins cher qu'un SSD avec 2à 3 fois moins de capacité.

Montage super facile (j'ai eu raison d'acheter les bons tournevis), pas plus de vibrations ni de bruit qu'avant, bref que du bonheur.


----------



## gaara_sensei (11 Mars 2011)

comment tu fais le reset de la PRAM et ca sert à quoi ?

je me suis acheté un HITACHI 7K500 il est super silencieux, je vois pas la différence au niveau bruit avec l'ancien, j'ai perdu un peu de batterie et encore pas sur, et sinon rapide


----------



## big41 (11 Mars 2011)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> comment tu fais le reset de la PRAM et ca sert à quoi ?



alt+cmd++p+r maintenue enfoncées au démarrage, t'attend 3 "boing" et tu relâche.
Je ne sais pas trop ce que ça fait mais ça permet de retrouver un démarrage plus rapide de l'ordi
tu trouveras plus d'info sur ce forum


----------



## BS0D (15 Mars 2011)

putain l'enfer ... je suis passé au firmware SD24 récemment... j'aurais mieux fait de pisser dans un violon. 

mon ordi (MBP 2008) met plus de 2 minutes à redémarrer, et à peu près pareil pour démarrer. et il fait grogner le ventilos à 6000 rpm pendant toute cette durée de démarrage / redémarrage. résultat dès que j'allume mon ordi, je me retrouve ac un coque intouchable qui fait 90 C°.

il est LEEEEENT, on dirait qu'il a zappé la partie SSD carrément.
il fait plus de bips système intempestifs, mais vive le spindown -- ça me nique tous mes films.


y a t-il moyen de downgrader au firmware SD23 ? 
si oui, je le fais de suite... ça me casse trop les pieds.


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Mars 2011)

Ah moi j'ai une amélioration de la vitesse avec le SD24. Faible mais réelle.


----------



## big41 (16 Mars 2011)

Bon je reviens pour vous dire que c'est un peu mieux mais pas transcendent  ce momentus XT
Temps de démarrage de 55' comme avant.
Reboot plus rapide en 30' mais démarrage bloqué à 55'
Il ne garde pas vraiment en mémoire les programmes ouvert habituellement.
En fait à chaque ouverture j'ai droit au rebond de l'icône du dock, je le ferme et ensuite c'est ouverture quasi immédiate.

Je vais tenter une clean instal pour voir si ça améliore le système.
J'ai passé plusieur fois Onyx, puis fait un reset de la PRAM mais il n'est toujours pas plus rapide au démarrage, comme si le SSD était zapper.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Mars 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> putain l'enfer ... je suis passé au firmware SD24 récemment... j'aurais mieux fait de pisser dans un violon.
> 
> mon ordi (MBP 2008) met plus de 2 minutes à redémarrer, et à peu près pareil pour démarrer. et il fait grogner le ventilos à 6000 rpm pendant toute cette durée de démarrage / redémarrage. résultat dès que j'allume mon ordi, je me retrouve ac un coque intouchable qui fait 90 C°.
> 
> ...



le problème est peut être ailleurs, car ce genre de comportement est couramment débattu sur MacG

disque défaillant ?
ram mal en point ? 

moi je tenterais soit une clean install soit un clone puis formatage puis clone inverse

mais ce n'est qu'une suggestion 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h56 ----------




BS0D a dit:


> putain l'enfer ... je suis passé au firmware SD24 récemment... j'aurais mieux fait de pisser dans un violon.
> 
> mon ordi (MBP 2008) met plus de 2 minutes à redémarrer, et à peu près pareil pour démarrer. et il fait grogner le ventilos à 6000 rpm pendant toute cette durée de démarrage / redémarrage. résultat dès que j'allume mon ordi, je me retrouve ac un coque intouchable qui fait 90 C°.
> 
> ...



le problème est peut être ailleurs, car ce genre de comportement est couramment débattu sur MacG

disque défaillant ?
ram mal en point ? 

moi je tenterais soit une clean install soit un clone puis formatage puis clone inverse

mais ce n'est qu'une suggestion 

perso, suis en SD24 et aucun soucis
modèle ST95005620AS  
série 5YX01YGK


----------



## BS0D (16 Mars 2011)

défaillant ? ça m'étonnerait, il marchait comme une bombe avec le firmware SD23 !

c'est vrai que j'ai pas essayé la "défragmentation" encore ... je vais tester ça dès cet après midi en bootant sur mon clone et en utilisant TechTool Pro.

J'ai déjà testé ma RAM et tout fonctionne nickel. Moi j'ai le modèle ST93205620AS.

Et puis si besoin je viendrai donner un retour ici


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> putain l'enfer ... je suis passé au firmware SD24 récemment... j'aurais mieux fait de pisser dans un violon.





BS0D a dit:


> défaillant ? ça m'étonnerait, il marchait comme une bombe avec le firmware SD23 !



Mézalors, pourquoi avoir mis le firmware SD24 ? (sans vouloir remuer le couteau dans la plaie)

Perso mon Momentus XT marche bien, pas vu de lag, donc je reste avec le firwmware (donc je ne connais même pas la version&#8230; :rose


----------



## mistik (16 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mézalors, pourquoi avoir mis le firmware SD24 ? (sans vouloir remuer le couteau dans la plaie)
> 
> Perso mon Momentus XT marche bien, pas vu de lag, donc je reste avec le firwmware (donc je ne connais même pas la version :rose


Vieille réaction _windowsienne_ sans doute : il faut le _dernier_ qui est plus mieux bien que l'_avant-dernier_ qui lui-même est plus mieux bien que l'_antépénultième_ c'est bien connu !!! :mouais:


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Mars 2011)

Bah ouais. Si mon Momentus avait pas ralenti j'aurais pas mis le SD24. 

Légère amélioration.


----------



## djgreg62 (16 Mars 2011)

Moi je l'avais installer depuis 1 mois , et n'avais pas vue de grande différence ... 
Je vient de faire un reset Pram et la je suis heureux ( la vitesse )


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2011)

Je possède ce disque depuis plus de 6 mois, et franchement au début j'en était très content, mais la je ne vois quasiment plus aucun avantage par rapport à un disque normal... je me retrouve à nouveau "bloqué" assez souvent sur des sites internet (moulinette moulinette) ou en changeant d'applications...

Bref bonne première impression, mais à l'usage moyen...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2011)

decoris a dit:


> Je possède ce disque depuis plus de 6 mois, et franchement au début j'en était très content, mais la je ne vois quasiment plus aucun avantage par rapport à un disque normal... je me retrouve à nouveau "bloqué" assez souvent sur des sites internet (moulinette moulinette) ou en changeant d'applications...
> 
> Bref bonne première impression, mais à l'usage moyen...



Dans ce cas, tu es peut être le candidat pour installer le firmware SD24
Regarde ce post pour plus d'infos


----------



## big41 (16 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, tu es peut être le candidat pour installer le firmware SD24
> Regarde ce post pour plus d'infos



J'ai suivi la marche à suivre et je suis moi aussi passé en SD24 (précédemment SD23).
Je ne sais pas si ça va accélérer mon MBP mais je viens de faire 3 reboot avec ouverture de mail, safari, iTumes et iPhoto avec la session et ça s'ouvre en 30sec.
Reste à savoir ce que ça donne à partir de l'ordi à l'arrêt.
Je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose, mais au moins j'ai le dernier firmware et mon disque fait parti de ceux concerné par cette MAJ.


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Mars 2011)

Le Reset PRAM a l'air d'améliorer les choses. 

A voir dans la durée.


----------



## big41 (19 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Le Reset PRAM a l'air d'améliorer les choses.
> 
> A voir dans la durée.



J'ai fait plusieurs fois un reset de la PRAM
Effectivement le démarrage suivant est en mode turbo, boot du MBP et 30sec à partir de l'arrêt total.
Mais les démarrage suivant reviennent à 55sec.
Et redémarrage se fait bien en 30 sec environ, mais de l'arrêt total il met toujours plus ou moins 55sec


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Mars 2011)

Okay. On verra donc. 
Enfin, je suis du genre a n'éteindre la machine qu'une fois par semaine donc c'est plus aux chargements d'applications qu'il m'est utile.


----------



## big41 (19 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Okay. On verra donc.
> Enfin, je suis du genre a n'éteindre la machine qu'une fois par semaine donc c'est plus aux chargements d'applications qu'il m'est utile.



Moi je l'éteins régulièrement, mais c'est vrai qu'une fois lancé je vois quand même la plus value des 4Go de SSD et les 7200tr/mn par rapport au 5400tr/mn d'origine.
Je viens de me faire une clean instal, je suis entrain de faire les MAJ logicielle.
Quand tout est fini, je redémarre le bouzin et je regarde si c'est plus rapide.
A son premier démarrage après instal il a booter en 30sec, ça donne donc l'espoir d'avoir une machine plus rapide avec une installation "propre".

Suite au prochain épisode


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Mars 2011)

Okay ! 

Pour la clean install, je vais attendre Lion, j'aurais plus de temps je pense. 
La question étant MacPort. Je pense qu'il faudra garder mon clone sous 10.6.


----------



## big41 (19 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Okay !
> 
> Pour la clean install, je vais attendre Lion, j'aurais plus de temps je pense.
> La question étant MacPort. Je pense qu'il faudra garder mon clone sous 10.6.



Cékoitesse "MacPort" ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Mars 2011)

MacPorts? 

C'est ça.


----------



## big41 (19 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> MacPorts?
> 
> C'est ça.



Ah d'accord...
Méheuh en français ??


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Mars 2011)

ça offre des fonctions Linuxiennes pour l'installation de programmes. Etant étudiant en R&T j'utilise Ethercap grâce a MacPorts (mais Wireshark lui passe sans ledit MacPorts).


----------



## big41 (19 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> ça offre des fonctions Linuxiennes pour l'installation de programmes. Etant étudiant en R&T j'utilise Ethercap grâce a MacPorts (mais Wireshark lui passe sans ledit MacPorts).



Bon j'ai rien compris, t's trop fort pour moi 
Et puis je vais arrêter le HS car c'est pas vraiment le sujet de ce post


----------



## big41 (21 Mars 2011)

J'ai viré deux trois trucs qui démarrait lors du boot et qui ne servaient à rien, résultat démarrage en moins de 40sec.
C'est un assez bon produit au final cet hybride.
Certes il n'a pas la rapidité d'un pur SSD mais il a une plus grande capacité et il est surtout beaucoup moins cher.
Quand j'aurais des sous peut être que je me payerais un SSD, pour l'instant ce Seagate Momentus XT me satisfait.


----------



## shoeiman (22 Mars 2011)

bonjour
j ai acheté le momentus xt 500 G aussi, rien a dire tres bien,,, pourtant j ai une Gros probleme
Suis sur macbook pro snow leopard

Voila:
IMPOSSIBLE d installer Mac Os dessus,,
j ai bien mis le firmware en SD24, et quand je lance le dvd install de mac os, tout ce passe bien ,
Formatage ok ,Installation jusqu a 16 minutes puis,, ECHOUE !!!!!! impossible de finir l installation ( j ai essayé plusieurs fois et avec a chaque fois formatage du momentus)
si bien que j ia du cloner mon ancien HDD sur le momentus pour pouvoir m en servir
Quelqu un a t il une idée pour pouvoir faire une clean install ?????
pourtant croyez moi ce n est pas le premier hd que je remplace !!!!!!

merci pour vote aide


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Mars 2011)

Il est bien en HFS+ ? 

:O


Bah demande a Seagate.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------

Il est bien en HFS+ ? 

:O


Bah demande a Seagate.


----------



## shoeiman (22 Mars 2011)

oui il est formaté en mac os etendu journalise
quelqu un a le numero de monsieur seagate a paris?


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Mars 2011)

Heu c'est pas sur leur site?


----------



## wattoo71 (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour.
J'ai le momentus XT 500 Go avec la révision SD23.
Il se bloque régulièrement pendant 2 secondes, je l'entends s'arrêter puis au bout de 2 secondes je l'entends repartir.
Est-ce que la SD 24 va régler mon problème ? Je ne trouve pas la réponse précise.

Merci d'avance.

Est-ce que je dois faire un reset de la PRAM aussi ? je ne le trouve pas plus rapide que mon ancien seagate 500go 7200 tours...


----------



## oligo (25 Mars 2011)

wattoo71 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai le momentus XT 500 Go avec la révision SD23.
> Il se bloque régulièrement pendant 2 secondes, je l'entends s'arrêter puis au bout de 2 secondes je l'entends repartir.
> Est-ce que la SD 24 va régler mon problème ? Je ne trouve pas la réponse précise.
> ...



Oui, ça va le régler!


----------



## wattoo71 (25 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup.

Est-ce qu'un reset PRAM est nécessaire après ?


----------



## oligo (25 Mars 2011)

wattoo71 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> Est-ce qu'un reset PRAM est nécessaire après ?



Non, même pas forcément... Mais un ptit de temps en temps, ça peut pas faire de mal


----------



## dj-docks (28 Mars 2011)

SAlut à tous,

Je suis ce topic avec beaucoup d'attention mettant bientot le mains dans la bête (un penryn un peu à bout de souffle + caddy pour 2 DD)

Ma question est qqn à-t-il déjà tester 2 XT dans la même becane ? En raid 0 ? j'ai vu 2-3 choses sympa en fouillant sur le net mais rien de bien clair.

Mon MBP faisant parti des series avec carte mère défectueuse, j'ai l'interieur tout neuf, manque juste d'un petit de peche et de beaucoup d'espace.

Et le SSD je n'en profiterais pas étant en Sata1...


Et pour finir, me consseillez vous vraiment le momentus XT, ne perdons pas trop en batterie? (surtout ceux l'ayant depuis un moment : disons 4-5 mois)

Merci d'avance

DockS


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Mars 2011)

Je pense qu'on perds. Mais la machine ayant 18 mois, dure de dire ce qui vient du disque et ce qui vient de l'âge.


----------



## dj-docks (29 Mars 2011)

Ma batterie est neuve, j'en ai racheter une il y'a moins de 3 mois la mienne ne tenant plus que 5m

DockS


----------



## big41 (29 Mars 2011)

Bon je crois que j'ai un soucis avec mon Momentus.
J'm'explique.
Je le trouve lent au démarrage.
Au reboot OK il le fait en 30", mais depuis l'arrêt total c'est 55".
Après un reset PRAM ça passe à 30"... pour un démarrage.
Je me suis redun compte hier que dans préférences système il avait perdu le disque de démarrage.
J'ai donc validé le HDD et relancer le MBP.
Puis après extinction je l'ai relancer: résultat démarrage en 35" env.
Testé deux fois: env 35"
Ce matin je le relance: 45"
Et ce midi: 55" (oui je sais je suis un psychopathe du chrono :rateau: )
Le disque de démarrage est bien sélectionné.
Vous avez une idée de kesskisspass ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2011)

Bosse un peu au lieu de passer ton temps à rebooter et à chronométrer :mouais:


----------



## big41 (29 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bosse un peu au lieu de passer ton temps à rebooter et à chronométrer :mouais:









Je ne bosse pas sur mon Mac, c'est que pour le plaisir (quoiqu'il me soit arrivé assez fréquemment de bosser dessus quand mon PC de daube du taf se plantait à répétition  )

Enfin bref, je sors le chrono (de l'iPhone  ) souvent car je ne trouve pas vraiment de différence avec le 5400tr/mn d'origine.
Ok les applis se lancent un poil plus vite mais la partie SSD ne garde pas en mémoire celle que j'utilise le plus souvent.
Et au démarrage suivant j'ai encore droit à quelques rebond avant l'ouverture.
Alors qu'une fois lancées, si je les ferme et les réouvre plus tard sans avoir arrêté l'ordi ben là ça carbure bien et ça se lance rapidement.
D'où mes doutes sur mon HDD car à vous lire chez vous ça marche nickel.
Chez moi ça rame au démarrage comme avec un HDD normal, les applis ne se lancent pas beaucoup plus vite (un peu quand même) alors qu'une fois lancées une première fois et refermées, elles s'ouvrent ensuite à la vitesse de la lumière (enfin rapidement kwa  )

Donc je cherche quoi faire pour que cet hybride donne les résultats attendus (ou alors je suis trop exigeant et la prochaine étape sera SSD


----------



## oligo (30 Mars 2011)

big41 a dit:


> Je ne bosse pas sur mon Mac, c'est que pour le plaisir (quoiqu'il me soit arrivé assez fréquemment de bosser dessus quand mon PC de daube du taf se plantait à répétition  )
> 
> Enfin bref, je sors le chrono (de l'iPhone  ) souvent car je ne trouve pas vraiment de différence avec le 5400tr/mn d'origine.
> Ok les applis se lancent un poil plus vite mais la partie SSD ne garde pas en mémoire celle que j'utilise le plus souvent.
> ...



Bah je pense que si tu en es aussi déçu que ça, rend-le ou vend le! ça ne sers à rien de passer ta vie à regretter ou à te dire qu'il est nul! 

Donc mon conseil du jour:

Si de ton DD ne te conviens pas, ne l'utilise pas et change le!


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Mars 2011)

Y a un SAV normalement de toute façon.


----------



## big41 (30 Mars 2011)

Je crois qu'il y a quelque chose d'autre que le HDD.
Dans l'ensemble il me va quand... il va bien.
J'ai déjà eu des démarrage turbo et des applis que se lancent très vite (iTunes, iPhotos).
Mais là depuis ce matin c'est la galère 
Il met plus de temps à démarrer qu'un PC windaube.
A la fermeture j'ai droit à la roue qui tourne avant qu'il s'arrête.
Il met plus d'1mn15" pour démarrer, bref il rame à mort.
Et je ne suis pas sûr que le HDD en soit vraiment la cause.
Je lui referais bien une clean install sans reprendre la sauvegarde TM.
Pour ne pas tout perdre, je crois qu'il faut juste sauvegarder la "petite maison" avant de tout remettre à zéro comme ça je garde toute mes bibliothèques (iTunes, iPhotos, mail etc ...) c'est bien ça ?


----------



## big41 (31 Mars 2011)

Suite de la sitcom "le Mac du Big et le chrono" 
J'ai passé "clean my Mac" hier soir et depuis il est revenu normal 
Il s'arrête en 2s et démarre comme avant (bon toujours pas en 30" comme je le pensais avec le XT).

J'ai un peu plus "bosser" avec mon MBP, et oui j'en suis satisfait de ce Momentus XT, pour le rapport qualité/prix/capacité de stockage/rapidité.

Je cherche toujours pourquoi il démarre aussi lentement (enfin comme avec le 5400tr d'origine) alors que parfois après un Reset PRAM il m'a fait deux ou tois démarrage en 35".
Si j'ai le temps ce WE je lui refais un clean instal propre (la dernière que j'ai faite je l'ai un peu -beaucoup- ratée... :rose: ).

Bon sinon y'a une MAJ SD25 pour le firmware des XT sur le site Seagate:

http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=215451&NewLang=en

Valable pour les modèles suivants:
ST92505610AS
ST93205620AS
ST95005620AS

Bon je la tente et je reviens 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------

Ça marche pôôô.....
Je boot sur le CD, lui dit de mettre le firmware sur l'appareil, il me dit que j'ai le bon HDD mais que la version du firmware n'est pas compatible ???
J'ai bien la bonne référence de disque concerné par le fimware SD25 mais ça veut pas...
J'ai essayé deux fois sans succés.
Quelqu'un a essayé et réussi ?


----------



## houpix (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un aurait-il installé ce fameux SD25 ? Quel est votre retour d'expérience ?

N'ayant aucun problème en SD24, pensez-vous qu'il faille passer en SD25 ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Avril 2011)

J'avoue être étonné par big41 là 

ça marche vraiment pas?


----------



## big41 (20 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> J'avoue être étonné par big41 là
> 
> ça marche vraiment pas?



Ah ben je te confirme que je n'ai jamais pu le passer en SD25.
Il me dit que c'est bien le bon disque mais que le firmeware n'est pas compatible avec le numéro de série (enfin un truc comme ça).
Mais maintenant j'm'en fous je suis passé au Crucial C300 
Et le Momentus XT finira dans le PV de madame


----------



## drs (28 Avril 2011)

je n'ai pas lu tout le fil....mais apparemment vous êtes content de vos disques.

momentus XT 500Go commandé ce soir 

Quand je le recois, un petit coup de CCC, montage dans la bête et zou...à moi les perfs de malade 

Il va prendre place dans mon MBP unibody de 2009, car le 250go manque un peu de place et de souffle


----------



## Giulietta26 (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour le forum,

J'apporte donc ma pierre à l'édifice, ayant changé aujourd'hui mon HD 200 Go 5400 d'origine de mon MBP 2008 (early), par un momentus XT 500 Go 7200.

Bon avant même d'être objectif sur le disque et ses capacités, il est certes un peu tôt, mais la machine à l'air de mieux respirer, est ce psychologique???, je verrais ça plus tard sur des réelles taches devant mettre en oeuvre la rapidité du disque.

Pour le moment, je ne trouve pas le disque bruyant ni vibrant, c'est déjà ça  .


Sinon, dans le système le firmware affiché est le SD24, je vais donc de ce pas sur Seagate pour prendre le SD25 et me faire mon CD boot, a priori il est bien fait car reconnu comme disque de démarrage par PrefSys>Démarrage et l'ensemble des fichiers présents sur l'ISO y sont.

Je démarre dessus (C ou Alt puis sélection du CD), et là rien, écran noir et le petit chariot clignotant et aucune manip de réalisable.
Je regarde un peu sur le net, et je ne trouve pas de REX à ce sujet mis à part ce lien :
http://blog.io101.org/howto/update-seagate-momentus-xt-firmware-sd24-sd25-on-macbook-pro/
Je suis donc les quelques conseils, je ressors donc mes 4Go de Crucial fraichement installés, pour les 2Go d'origine, et toujours rien.

Quelqu'un a t il donc une idée ou une piste???

Merci par avance.

Nota : mon MBP est en 10.6.7.

Edit : aucun soucis pour booter sur le CD à partir de l'iMac => CD boot hors cause
Même soucis en étant sur le secteur avec la RAM d'origine et sans la batterie


----------



## big41 (14 Mai 2011)

Moi j'ai jamais pu le passer en SD25, mais le boot sur CD se passait bien jusqu'à l'installation où ça disait que le numéro de série de mon disque ne correspondait pas à la MAJ.


----------



## Giulietta26 (14 Mai 2011)

Problème résolu de mon côté pour enfin faire fonctionner le DOS présent sur le CD bootable. En suivant les conseils sur une page du net qui proposait de ne laisser qu'une seule barrette de mémoire de 2 Go dans le slot le plus proche de la carte mère (celle du dessous quand on retourne le MBP early 2008 ou "Penryn" afin d'y accéder).
J'avais pourtant essayé avec les 2 (2x1) d'origine...

Au final, le firmware du Momentus XT est bien passé au SD25, je vais pouvoir le juger comme il faut.

A+ sur macgé.


----------



## drs (15 Mai 2011)

moi le mien est en SD24. Est il nécessaire de le passer en SD25? Y'a-t-il de gros changements?

Car pour le moment, ça fonctionne impec, et la réactivité est bien là, ça se voit à l'oeil nu


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2011)

A ta place, je partirais du sain principe "tant que ça marche bien, laisse comme ça"


----------



## Giulietta26 (17 Mai 2011)

Je suis conquis et en aucun cas déçu par cet upgrade de mon MBP, il revit 
Pour 99 on a la capacité et la rapidité, c'est top.
J'espère que la durée de vie sera au RDV. 

Avec le SD25, je ne constate ni freeze, ni bip, ni ventilation excessive, pour le moment RAS, si que du bon.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mai 2011)

Giulietta26 a dit:


> Avec le SD25, je ne constate ni freeze, ni bip, ni ventilation excessive, pour le moment RAS, si que du bon.


Pareil et je suis resté en SD23


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Passer en SD25 sur les deux portables
Net changement sur le macbook , sensiblement plus reactif


----------



## bugz (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon Momentus XT 500go, installé sans problème. Il était en SD24 à la réception, pas de soucis lors du passage en SD25.
Ca marche nikel, gain de perf par rapport au disque d'origine indéniable !

Bugz


----------



## theweep (9 Juin 2011)

Voila 2 semaines que je teste ce disques dur et voici mes impressions. Déjà après montage et premier allumage une chose ma frappé ça vibre ! mon mac vibre du trackpad a l'iSight, j'ai essayé de régler ça en updatant le firmware du disque et testant différents serrages des silent blocks mais rien n'y fait. oui j'ai bien revissé les 4 vis torx. bref passons c'est un 7500 tours c'est normal qu'il s'entende un peu, non en fait il s'entent beaucoup, enfin les performances son la mon mac démarre maintenant en 30 secondes contre 30 avant et safari s'ouvre en 3 centièmes alors qu'il le faisais en 5 avant. Enorme ! #troll off non sérieux je suis très déçu de ce disque puisque le gain de perfs es quasi nul mais j'ai perdu mon argent et en plus mon ordinateur vibre et fais un bruit de formule 1.


----------



## Giulietta26 (9 Juin 2011)

Salut, peut être que ton disque mérite un retour pour défaut?


----------



## theweep (9 Juin 2011)

tu crois que je suis tombé tu un disque qui non seulement fais du bruit mais en plus n'utilise pas ladite technologie SSD et qui même en tournant a 7200 tours fais comme mon 5400 ? pas de chance hein ...


----------



## Giulietta26 (9 Juin 2011)

Je ne sais pas mais c'est une piste à envisager sérieusement, notamment si la perf n'est pas au RDV. De mon côté pour rien au monde je ne reviendrais en arrière, la perf est là depuis le début et tous les jours. Pour les vibrations en effet cela peut se ressentir dans certaines positions, mais c'est très léger et nullement rédhibitoire comme tu laisses sous entendre.

PS : je n'ai pas d'action chez Seagate  , ni aucun intérêt dans le pour ou le contre, moi aussi j'ouvre ma gueule si je suis déçu par un produit.

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------

Un essai de Macbidouille :

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/328/page1


----------



## theweep (9 Juin 2011)

après quelques test il semble que mon bureau fasse un peu caisse de résonance, je pense que les vibrations sont plus ou moins normales. j'ai essayé de rebooter plusieurs fois de suite pour tester la SSD, et je suis passé de 30 a 16 secondes en 3-4 reboot. mon disque semble donc fonctionner.
je suis par contre très déçu de ne pas trouver d'augmentation significative des perfs générales par rapport a l'enthousiasme des autres acquéreurs de ce disques.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2011)

theweep a dit:


> je suis par contre très déçu de ne pas trouver d'augmentation significative des perfs générales par rapport a l'enthousiasme des autres acquéreurs de ce disques.


C'est peut être dû à ta façon de l'utiliser : de très nombreuses applications, bcp de documents Il me semble avoir lu que vu les 4 Go de SSD (c'est peu) ce disque donne vraiment tout son potentiel lorsqu'on utilise fréquemment les mêmes applications. Ce qui est mon cas sur mon MBP


----------



## christophe2312boulot (10 Juin 2011)

Pas decu du comportement de ce disque hybride
Le disque d origine du macbook (120g a 5400trs) etait franchement petit en stockage et en rapidité, et la parfait pas de vibration , simplement le bruit de fonctionnement un peu plus "fort"
Sur le macbook pro pas de consommation excessive de la batterie, pas de vibration du disque , 
Passage du firmware SD23 a SD25 
J utilise les disques depuis environ plus de 6 mois , et la rien a dire , pas de défaut flagrant 

Pour les vibrations je pense plus (désolé ) a un mauvais montage 
Reste pour moi un très bon compromis prix /stockage/rapidité par rapport a un SSD http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21654/ocz-disque-ssd-vertex-3-series-480-go-25-sata-iii.html


----------



## drs (10 Juin 2011)

j'ai installé ce disque depuis quelques semaines, et je dois dire que les perfs s'en ressentent.
Le démarrage est beaucoup plus rapide (je n'ai pas chronométré, mais c'est beaucoup plus rapide qu'avant), ca ne vibre pas...
Bon, peut etre un peu plus de bruit (souffle) qu'avant, mais sinon le bonheur. Et je n'ai pas fait la maj, je suis toujours en 24.


----------



## theweep (10 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est peut être dû à ta façon de l'utiliser : de très nombreuses applications, bcp de documents Il me semble avoir lu que vu les 4 Go de SSD (c'est peu) ce disque donne vraiment tout son potentiel lorsqu'on utilise fréquemment les mêmes applications. Ce qui est mon cas sur mon MBP



j'utilise safari, adium, mail, et itunes ... on ne peut pas dire que ce soir excessif 



christophe2312boulot a dit:


> Pour les vibrations je pense plus (désolé ) a un mauvais montage



alors la précise par ce que je vois pas en quoi il faut une science pour monter un disque dur j'ai suivi un tuto de macbidouille


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2011)

theweep a dit:


> alors la précise par ce que je vois pas en quoi il faut une science pour monter un disque dur j'ai suivi un tuto de macbidouille


Plus ou moins serrer les vis, les serrer un peu trop, ne pas serrer les 4 vis de la même façon


----------



## theweep (10 Juin 2011)

peut etre ai-je un peu trop serré les torx, mais vaut mieux le avoir bien serrées non ?


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Juin 2011)

theweep a dit:


> peut etre ai-je un peu trop serré les torx, mais vaut mieux le avoir bien serrées non ?



trop serré , cela peut "foirer" le pas de vis ,le filetage , simplement visser normalement, mais sans force ( pas comme chez speedy lors du remontage de vos roues de voiture)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------

@theweep  
_alors la précise par ce que je vois pas en quoi il faut une science pour monter un disque dur j'ai suivi un tuto de macbidouille_

Simplement un avis a suivre ou pas , et non une attaque personnel


----------



## Giulietta26 (12 Juin 2011)

Je le sens un peu tendu du string


----------



## theweep (13 Juin 2011)

je suis pas tendu du string ><


----------



## freddup59 (6 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de recevoir le momentus XT 500 Go, il est en SD26 à la réception. pour les vibrations et le souffle, je ne vois pas de différence pour l'instant.
Au niveau des performances. Je vois déjà la différence des les premiers démarrage (surement le 7200 tr/m).
Je vous tiens au courant concernant l'évolution des perfs.

Frédéric


----------



## Cyborg4 (6 Juillet 2011)

Nickel ce disque dur. Mais rien ne vaut un Disque dur + un ssd pour plus de rapiditer et plus de stockage.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2011)

Cyborg4 a dit:


> Nickel ce disque dur. Mais rien ne vaut un Disque dur + un ssd pour plus de rapiditer et plus de stockage.


Of course; mais ça n'est plus le même tarif


----------



## freddup59 (7 Juillet 2011)

oui, je suis d'accord mais au niveau budget ce n'est pas le même.
La, je suis content de mon acquisition. les perfs sont présente par rapport à la config original.


----------



## Giulietta26 (7 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour l'info du firmware SD26.


----------



## Sunyanzi (8 Juillet 2011)

N'est pas encore disponible sur le site de Seagate.
En revanche le support l'envoi par mail.
Étrange comme procédé.


----------



## Giulietta26 (11 Juillet 2011)

Bon beh je vais attendre qu'il soit dispo sur le site de Seagate, pour le moment je n'ai aucun soucis avec.


----------



## BS0D (13 Juillet 2011)

Bon je viens vous faire mon petit retour sur la version SD25 du firmware.
Je l'ai faite hier et... pour l'instant RAS. 

Elle règle d'ailleurs un énorme problème de spindown que j'avais sous la SD24, et qui commençait, pour le dire crument, à me faire énormément chier à me couper tous mes films en plein milieu ^^. Ca faisait une pause d'une seconde ou plus aléatoirement et bloquait apparemment tout accès aux infos du disque, donc remarquable le plus souvent en matant des séries, bien que la petite boule multicolore pointait son nez de temps en temps lors de l'utilisation d'applications. Très pénible, mais c'est réglé.

Le bruit, le souffle, les vibrations toujours pas, je n'ai jamais eu ces problèmes là. Quant aux fameux bips intempestifs, ils ont disparu depuis la SD24 et ne pas réapparus sous la SD25 donc plutot bon signe.

Le redémarrage est aussi un petit peu plus réactif. Sous la version précédente du firmware, ça me cassait les pieds que mon MBP mette 20 ans à s'éteindre.
Quoi qu'on en dise, ce DD n'est pas non plus transcendant... les 7200rpm je veux bien, mais les 4Go de mémoire flash je me demande s'ils sont vraiment utilisés parce que j'en vois pas la couleur 

Voilà, pour moi plutot bien pour le moment. Je reviendrai dans 2 semaines vous signaler si quelque chose ne tourne pas rond


----------



## Myl91 (16 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Mon coeur balance entre ce petit Momentus XT 500 Go et le Samsung Spinpoint M8 d'1to pour mon macbook pro 13" de 2011 ?

A votre avis quel est le DD  le plus favorable à un une utilisation comme la mienne c'est a dire travail sur de gros fichiers audio et photos (avec écran externe+ disque dur externe) sachant que ce macbook est ma station de travail principale ainsi que la machine que je trimballe à l'extérieur si besoin. 

Merci d'avance pour vos éventuelles réponses.


----------



## sclicer (18 Juillet 2011)

Bon j'up ce topic.

J'étais parti pour me prendre un C300 ( SSD 128go de Crucial) à 184&#8364;.
Seulement voilà rupture de stock et le moins cher restant est à 203 sans fdp.

Je suis  tombé par hasard sur ce thread du momentus XT.
Actuellement j'ai un imac 24" de 2007 : 2,4ghz, 4go ram. et 2to en FW800.
J'aimerais savoir si ce momentus ne serait pas une meilleur alternative au SSD. Du fait qu'il soit moins cher ( environ 1/2 du prix du SSD) et surtout avec plus de stockage.

J'ai lu que pour que le momentus soit bien exploité, il faut utilisé souvent les même logiciels car 4go de mémoire flash c'est peu.
Mon utilisation se résume à Aperture 3 + Itunes / Safari +itunes / Iphoto + Aperture 3. Aurais-ke un gain visible sur l'ouverture des apply et surtout dans leur exécution par rapport à un 7200tr classique voir un SSD ?

Seconde question, je joue de temps à autre sur OSX et Bootcamp. Lors de l'utilisation de jeu sur l'une ou l'autre plateforme, j'y gagnerais en exécution ? Le jeu étant lancé seul sur l'OS? aucun autre programme parallèle.

Ah et pour finir, il doit faire plus de bruit qu'un SSD c'est sûr, mais niveau sonore c'est supportable (j'ai déjà marre du souffle de mon HDD interne :/)

Voilà j'espère que j'arrive à me  faire comprendre, j'étais vraiment parti sur un SSD, mais bon si je peux gagner quasi autant en exécution, pour moins cher et le triple de stockage je ne dis pas non


----------



## BS0D (18 Juillet 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> si je peux gagner quasi autant en exécution, pour moins cher et le triple de stockage je ne dis pas non



Et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat... dans le papier d'alu.


----------



## big41 (19 Juillet 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Et la marmotte, elle met le chocolat... dans le papier d'alu.


----------



## sclicer (19 Juillet 2011)

Rofl c'est facile de se moquer


----------



## dosto (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté ce Momentus XT récemment et j'entends un petit "clic" à chaque fois que le disque a fini son écriture. Est ce que les possesseurs de ce DD, vous avez ce souci ou est ce que c'est normal ? 

merci à vous


----------



## freddup59 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un momentus xt depuis peu mais je n'ai pas ce problème.

Frédéric


----------



## drs (21 Juillet 2011)

pas de clic non plus pour moi


----------



## christophe2312 (22 Juillet 2011)

pas de "clic"


----------



## dosto (22 Juillet 2011)

Ok merci pour les réponses.
Mais bon c'est vraiment un "clic" à peine plus fort que les grattements du disque. Il suffit un peu de bruit ambiante pour ne pas l'entendre. J'espère seulement que ça ne dégrade pas mécaniquement.


----------



## hovercraft (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

J'aimerais m'offrir ce disque pour mon mac mini, y-a-il une contre-indication ou incompatibilité a votre connaissance ?
Voici ma config en image.

Merci d'avance pour vos réactions . 

http://files.me.com/pedro83/etz6w4


----------



## Greg039 (24 Juillet 2011)

ET bien je me faisais une fête d'installer lion sur mon momentus acheté pour la cause ... mais là je regrette mon achat ... 
Je suis arrivé à installer Lion après 3 tentatives sans bug du disque (déjà pas top)
Et là difficile de tenir une session sans un plantage de l'ordi (blocage sur le soleil)...
De plus j'ai des arrêts frequent de lecure du disque, visible (ou plutot audible) si j'écoute de la musique sur iTunes car il se bloque une vingtaine de secondes ... je pense le renvoyer car là je n'en suis vraiment pas content et impossible de trouver une solution sur le net...

(C'est le Momentus avec le SD25 et mon ordi est un macbook pro de 2009)

Si vous avez un dernier espoir pour moi ...


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Juillet 2011)

pas encore installer lion sur les macbooks donc sur les momentus en SD25, lion en teste  teste sur l imac ( lion pas top avec la carte graphique 128mo)


----------



## globeman (24 Juillet 2011)

Moi je l'ai retourné , trop de vibrations sur un mbp 13, j'avais pourtant déjà un 7200 trm dedans.
Et la mise en veille était devenue extrement longue.
Bref vraiment pas convaincu par ce disque.


----------



## sclicer (25 Juillet 2011)

Reçu mon disque, clean install de SL.
Ca marche au quart de tour 
Par contre je suis en SD23, vaut mieux que je passe en 24/25 ?  Besoin de refaire une clean install après ?

Merci


(sinon silencieux, pas de grattage, et semble déjà beaucoup plus rapide)


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juillet 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> Reçu mon disque, clean install de SL.
> Ca marche au quart de tour
> Par contre je suis en SD23, vaut mieux que je passe en 24/25 ?  Besoin de refaire une clean install après ?


Je suis resté en SD23 depuis mon achat (7 mois) et sans problème manifeste, je ne compte pas mettre à jour. Sauf si j'en vois une excellente raison


----------



## Sunyanzi (25 Juillet 2011)

Je suis en SD25 et aucun problème avec Lion


----------



## nonomacbook (25 Juillet 2011)

y a t il un tuto quelque part pour mettre a jour le firmware ?


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Juillet 2011)

sclicer a dit:


> Reçu mon disque, clean install de SL.
> Ca marche au quart de tour
> Par contre je suis en SD23, vaut mieux que je passe en 24/25 ?  Besoin de refaire une clean install après ?
> 
> ...



pas besoin de refaire une clean install lors du passage de SD23 A SD25


----------



## sclicer (25 Juillet 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je suis resté en SD23 depuis mon achat (7 mois) et sans problème manifeste, je ne compte pas mettre à jour. Sauf si j'en vois une excellente raison



Bah c'est un peu le raisonnement que je tiens pour rester finalement sur SL et non passr sur Lion.
Donc du coup pour l'instant tout marche bien, autant rester comme ça.

Je voudrais juste savoir si changer de firmware oblige une clean install ensuite.
Et si vous aviez un lien d'un post du thread qui expliquait les changement de SD24 et SD25, je le retrouve plus.

Merci

(en tout cas ce DD est une petite bombe, heureusement qu'il y a MacG avant de passer à la caisse :love


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Juillet 2011)

nonomacbook a dit:


> y a t il un tuto quelque part pour mettre a jour le firmware ?



voila le tuto qui m a permis de faire la mise a jour sans soucis

http://forums.macg.co/7357352-post197.html


----------



## nonomacbook (25 Juillet 2011)

on peut le faire depuis une cle usb aussi ?


----------



## BS0D (26 Juillet 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je suis resté en SD23 depuis mon achat (7 mois) et sans problème manifeste, je ne compte pas mettre à jour. Sauf si j'en vois une excellente raison


Tu as bien raison. Moi j'ai fait l'update vers SD24 puis SD25 parce que j'avais un coup les bips, l'autre coup les spindowns... la SD25 ne me pose pas de problème pour l'instant donc je vais rester avec celle-ci. 


Sunyanzi a dit:


> Je suis en SD25 et aucun problème avec Lion


Idem.


nonomacbook a dit:


> on peut le faire depuis une cle usb aussi ?


Oui. Par contre faut trouver un tuto sur internet, perso je recommande plutot d'utiliser un CD-RW par exemple.


----------



## darkzoark (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Avez vous essayer avec des MBP de 2011 sous lion?

J'aimerais savoir si il n'y a pas de problème sur ce type de machine avant de franchir le pas
(desolé si vous avez deja répondu a cette question je me suis concentré sur les 5 dernières pages...).

Pour le montage j'ai cru comprendre que c'est assez facile, n'est-ce pas ?
Enfin dernière question la modification de DD ne rompt pas la garantie (il me semble avoir lu ca quelque part mais j'aimerais une confirmation) ?

Merci encore


----------



## theweep (11 Août 2011)

Tourne parfaitement avec lion, le montage est assez facile, fais attention cependant, ça ne romp pas la garantie, mais si tu l'envoie en sav rechange quand meme le disque


----------



## darkzoark (11 Août 2011)

sur les MBP de 2011  ?

(merci de la réponse ultra rapide oO)


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Août 2011)

theweep a dit:


> Tourne parfaitement avec lion, le montage est assez facile, fais attention cependant, ça ne romp pas la garantie, mais si tu l'envoie en sav rechange quand meme le disque



Et pourquoi? 

Quoiqu'il en soit, ça tourne bien


----------



## theweep (11 Août 2011)

ah désolé, le mien est un 2010, 2010, 2011 ... est-ce foncièrement différent ? c'est qu'un DD je pense qu'il y a aucun souci. rapide ? ben oui ici on rame pas comme sous windows =D

EDIT: et pourquoi quoi ?


----------



## darkzoark (11 Août 2011)

ET bien merci 

Je teste ça des que je reçoit mon mbp


----------



## theweep (11 Août 2011)

pas de souci  tu nous dira ce que tu en penses !
PS: si tu as le temps ce serai sinpa que tu me donne ta config et pourquoi un pro plutôt qu'un air par mp ? ce serai sinpa j'essaye de recueillir des témoignages.


----------



## jabou_menjou (16 Août 2011)

Des nouvelles d'un successeur ? Par ex avec 750Go et 8Go SSD 
Ca fait quand même plus d'un an qu'il est là le XT...


----------



## themasckU2 (25 Août 2011)

je viens de mettre  un xt 500  dans mon macbook pro 2010 ,je l'ai cloné avec carbon copy puis installé . temps de démarrage plus d'une minute , aussi lent que mon samsung M6 (5400tr)
j'ai alors réactualisé la pram et ai redemaré 2fois ; verdict temps de démarrage 24secondes et je suis sur  os x lion , qui je trouve est bien plus long a demarer
je suis en sd26 , je continue mes test et vous tiens au courant


----------



## SylvainMBP (27 Août 2011)

J'ai monté également un Momentus XT, aucun bruit, pas de vibration. J'ai actualisé la Pram (3 redémarage) et mon MBP est super rapide, un bon achat


----------



## themasckU2 (29 Août 2011)

la mise en veille et sortie de veille fonctionne  mieux qu'avant la mise en place du hdd  (problème pram ?)
 pas de bruit  ,33 degrés au repos et 45 en écriture intensive ,je pense qu'il consomme pas mal en écriture et fait chauffer la batterie (enfin c'est mon avis)


----------



## Aozera (1 Septembre 2011)

Momentus XT 500Go monté depuis maintenant une semaine pour remplacer le disque d'origine 5400rpm, sur un Macbook Pro early 2009, l'installation s'est fait très simplement (hormis que je ne possédais pas de tournevis Torx :rateau. Le firmware, sorti de la boite, était le SD26.
Clean install de Lion en restaurant mes données manuellement depuis ma Time Machine, pour repartir sur une base propre.

Aucune vibration a déplorer, et je n'ai aucun "spin-off" sûrement réglé depuis les anciennes màj. Le souffle est par contre plus important comparé à mon ancien 5400rpm, mais ça reste raisonnable et il faut toujours être dans un silence total pour le percevoir. Aucun problème détecté pour l'instant. 

Le gain de performance est par contre assez bluffant, le boot se fait en 20-25s, et il faut à peine quelques secondes pour que la session soit totalement opérationnel (avec la fonction resume). Le gain dans les applications est assez impressionnant (iTunes se lance instantanément).
L'intérêt des 4Go de SLC est clairement démontré pour moi ! 

Bref, très bon investissemnt, surtout au vu de son prix actuel. À environ 1,5&#8364;/Go, les SSD reste encore trop chère pour une capacité décente et les disques dur classiques 7200rpm ne me promettaient pas un gain de performance notable.


----------



## ced68 (8 Septembre 2011)

A tous ceux qui ont acheté leur Mometus XT récemment, ou l'avez vous acheté ?


----------



## SylvainMBP (8 Septembre 2011)

MacWay pour moi


----------



## sebas_ (8 Septembre 2011)

cdiscount pour moi, il y a 5-6 mois


----------



## themasckU2 (8 Septembre 2011)

Amazon ,le moins cher du moment avec port gratuit


----------



## Deejay-Joe (8 Septembre 2011)

Sa me fais trop rire ce disque ...
Un amis l'avait dans exactement le même Macbook Pro que le mien (que j'ai configuré et installé le hdd moi même) et a ce moment la mon WD Scorpio black fonctionnais mieux que son xt ...
Alors dernièrement je vient de le dégouter avec mon SSD ... ciaoooooo le xt (hybride ssd mdr)... 
Pour info il vien de commender un SSD tellement il c'est rendu compte que le xt ces un grosse blague ...


----------



## ced68 (9 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Sa me fais trop rire ce disque ...
> Un amis l'avait dans exactement le même Macbook Pro que le mien (que j'ai configuré et installé le hdd moi même) et a ce moment la mon WD Scorpio black fonctionnais mieux que son xt ...
> Alors dernièrement je vient de le dégouter avec mon SSD ... ciaoooooo le xt (hybride ssd mdr)...
> Pour info il vien de commender un SSD tellement il c'est rendu compte que le xt ces un grosse blague ...


Quand tu trouveras un disque SSD de 500Go à moins de 100euros tu me fais signe hein! Et quand tu auras révisé ton orthographe et ta grammaire...

Je viens de commander le mien sur Amazon. Reste plus qu'à attendre...


----------



## SylvainMBP (9 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Sa me fais trop rire ce disque ...
> Un amis l'avait dans exactement le même Macbook Pro que le mien (que j'ai configuré et installé le hdd moi même) et a ce moment la mon WD Scorpio black fonctionnais mieux que son xt ...
> Alors dernièrement je vient de le dégouter avec mon SSD ... ciaoooooo le xt (hybride ssd mdr)...
> Pour info il vien de commender un SSD tellement il c'est rendu compte que le xt ces un grosse blague ...



Tu es un sketch à toi seul, comparer un SSD à un XT ....:mouais:   Faut déjà comprendre le fonctionnement d'un Momentus, ouvre régulièrement un soft et tu t'apercevras du gain du XT.

A aucun moment il n'est dit que le Momentus avait les mêmes performances qu'un SSD, se sont deux technologies différentes. Le gain de l'hybride est bien réel par rapport à un disque dur classique.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (9 Septembre 2011)

Comme j'ai raison et que je vous ai vexé avec votre hybride mdr, on m'attaque sur mon orthographe  ...
Je suis pas étonné ... 
100 euro le Momenblague xt ??
La solution un SSD de 60 go pour mac osx et les programmes à la place du superdrive avec un data doubler et le hdd d'origine pour le stockage.
Mon idée revient à 150 euro  ... et la différence par rapport au Momenblague xt sera vraiment énorme ...


----------



## SylvainMBP (9 Septembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas vexé un poil, par contre ta comparaison n'est pas logique, rien de plus


----------



## sebas_ (9 Septembre 2011)

don t feed the troll...


----------



## SylvainMBP (9 Septembre 2011)

Hors-sujet => @sebas : Bravo l'artiste pour tes photos


----------



## Nyrvan (9 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Comme j'ai raison et que je vous ai vexé avec votre hybride mdr, on m'attaque sur mon orthographe  ...
> Je suis pas étonné ...
> 100 euro le Momenblague xt ??
> La solution un SSD de 60 go pour mac osx et les programmes à la place du superdrive avec un data doubler et le hdd d'origine pour le stockage.
> Mon idée revient à 150 euro  ... et la différence par rapport au Momenblague xt sera vraiment énorme ...



Oui enfin vouloir comparer un SSD et un XT, c'est comme essayer de comparer une Ferrari avec une Toyota Hybride. Les deux sont des voitures mais la comparaison s'arrête là ! Même chose pour ces deux types de disques durs. 

Pour ta solution, c'est bien joli mais 60 Go d'application ça fait pas grand chose et si la personne veut toujours conserver son superdrive ? Il y a pas 36 solutions, soit prendre la Ferrari est payer beaucoup d'essence pour les longs parcours (cf un gros SSD) soit prendre l'hybride pour économiser beaucoup d'essence tout en ayant un certain confort de vitesse (soit le XT).


----------



## SylvainMBP (9 Septembre 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Oui enfin vouloir comparer un SSD et un XT, c'est comme essayer de comparer une Ferrari avec une Toyota Hybride. Les deux sont des voitures mais la comparaison s'arrête là ! Même chose pour ces deux types de disques durs.
> 
> Pour ta solution, c'est bien joli mais 60 Go d'application ça fait pas grand chose et si la personne veut toujours conserver son superdrive ? Il y a pas 36 solutions, soit prendre la Ferrari est payer beaucoup d'essence pour les longs parcours (cf un gros SSD) soit prendre l'hybride pour économiser beaucoup d'essence tout en ayant un certain confort de vitesse (soit le XT).




+1


----------



## sebas_ (9 Septembre 2011)

Nyrvan +1

Merci Sylvain pour les comm! Je dois faire un peu de tri, par contre


----------



## ced68 (9 Septembre 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Oui enfin vouloir comparer un SSD et un XT, c'est comme essayer de comparer une Ferrari avec une Toyota Hybride. Les deux sont des voitures mais la comparaison s'arrête là ! Même chose pour ces deux types de disques durs.
> 
> Pour ta solution, c'est bien joli mais 60 Go d'application ça fait pas grand chose et si la personne veut toujours conserver son superdrive ? Il y a pas 36 solutions, soit prendre la Ferrari est payer beaucoup d'essence pour les longs parcours (cf un gros SSD) soit prendre l'hybride pour économiser beaucoup d'essence tout en ayant un certain confort de vitesse (soit le XT).



On ne peut plus d'accord, mais comme le dit sebas_ arrêtons cette discussion qui n'apporte rien et revenons à nos moutons... 

Me demande bien quelle version je vais avoir pour mon XT...

D'ailleurs je n'arrive pas à trouver le SD26 sur le site de Seagate, la dernière version est le SD25 d'après la KB !


----------



## Dreamdom24 (9 Septembre 2011)

Le prix risque-t-il de baisser encore un peu selon vous ?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (11 Septembre 2011)

@Nyrvan
confort de vitesse avec un xt ? je trouve pas que le xt plus rapide qu'un 7200 tour classic ... (je l'ai utilisé donc je parle pas sans savoir)
Le SSD baise et les connerie de disque hybride vont disparaitre ainsi que tout les hdd d'ailleurs


----------



## Aozera (11 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> @Nyrvan
> confort de vitesse avec un xt ? je trouve pas que le xt plus rapide qu'un 7200 tour classic ... (je l'ai utilisé donc je parle pas sans savoir)
> Le SSD baise et les connerie de disque hybride vont disparaitre ainsi que tout les hdd d'ailleurs



Tu sais, on a compris je crois, tu n'aime pas le XT, et je le comprend, mais ça reste TON avis. :mouais:
Et non, les disques magnétiques ne sont pas près de disparaitrent, en tout cas pas à court terme. Le coût au Go descends, mais pas suffisamment rapidement, et il faudra encore de très nombreuses années avant d'avoir des SSD de 500 Go à prix abordable. Les SSD, aujourd'hui, sont tout simplement complémentaires avec les disques durs, et le XT reste un bon choix dans un portable quand on a un seul emplacement pour un disque.


----------



## Nyrvan (11 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> @Nyrvan
> confort de vitesse avec un xt ? je trouve pas que le xt plus rapide qu'un 7200 tour classic ... (je l'ai utilisé donc je parle pas sans savoir)
> Le SSD baise et les connerie de disque hybride vont disparaitre ainsi que tout les hdd d'ailleurs



Mouais, là tu es dans l'ordre du fantasme (dans l'immédiat en tout cas). Déjà qu'un SSD à 250 Go c'est limite pour contenir les applications et les machines virtuelles, je vois mal comment on pourrait se passer de disques de l'ordre de 1, 2 ou 3 To pour une utilisation non professionnelle. Alors pour les pros...


----------



## Giulietta26 (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à vous tous,

Je trouve dommage que le fil de discussion s'éloigne et dilue peu à peu les bonnes informations pour les utilisateurs de ce Momentus XT.

Au passage, sur le site de Seagate, toujours pas de trace du SD26, ils proposent encore le SD25. N'ayant strictement aucun problème avec ce firmware, pas de soucis.

En terme de performances, je mesure toujours ce petit coup de fouet avec l'hybride comparé au 7200tr "classic" tout neuf de mon iMac27".


----------



## drs (11 Septembre 2011)

@Deejay-Joe
Tu as surement raison sur le fait que les SSD remplaceront à terme tous les HDD.

N'empêche que...j'ai changé mon 5400trm par un momentus. Au boot, je mettais bien 2min à ce que tout soir chargé, je mets maintenant 20sec.
A l'utilisation, la différence, même dans le finder, saute aux yeux. Pour les autres softs, il est vrai que ce n'est pas réellement flagrant.
Mais passer d'un 5400 à un 7200 ca change, avec les 4Go de cache en SSD c'est encore mieux, les 32Mo de cache, c'est bien, et je suis passé de 250 à 500Go...pour 76eur!

Ca vaut combien un ssd 500Go?

Mais effectivement, le momentus reste un HDD 7200trm, avec 4Go de SSD qui servent en fait de cache, rien de plus. Donc non, on ne peut pas le comparer à un SSD pur.

PS: c'est quoi ces troll?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (11 Septembre 2011)

Je reste sur mes position ... les SSD vont plus tardé a remplacer le hdd ..
il y a un an un SSD de 250 go coutais 700 euro .. à l'heure actuelle il est à 300 euro ... et sa sur une seule année ... les SSD baisse rapidement et je serais pas étonné que d'ici un an on trouve les ssd de 250 go dans les 170 euro ... 
pour ce qui est des 500 go il reste encore actuellement cher mai ces comme toute technologie ... les prix baisse ...
Quand on a déjà claqué 1800 euro pour un Macbook pro on est plu a 300 euro pour un ssd ...


----------



## big41 (11 Septembre 2011)

Méheuh 
Pourquoi tant de haine ?
J'ai eu aussi un XT de 320Go pour remplacer le HHD 5400tr/mn de mon MBP.
Il ne m'a pas vraiment convaincu car je m'attendais peut être trop à un gain plus important (pas de gain au temps de démarrage) et si le lancement des applis était plus rapide au bout de deux ou trois fois ça ne tenait pas un reboot comme si la partie SSD ne gardait pas ça en mémoire.
Je suis donc passé au SSD (Crucial) et là ça marche bien (enfin surtout sous SL, car sous Lion c'est pas la même).
Mais pour autant je ne crache pas sur le XT car s'il n'a pas fonctionné sur mon MBP comme je l'espérais ce doit être dû à des problèmes dans ma bibliothèque (problèmes que j'ai retrouvés sur mon SSD et qui ont disparus avec une Clean Install de Lion).
Et ce XT accélérait vraiment mon MBP sans bien entendu atteindre les performances du SSD.

Donc même si tu ne l'aime pas, il permet pour une somme modique d'avoir une nouvelle machine plus véloce.
Les SSD ne baisseront plus beaucoup car on va arriver à un prix plancher de la mémoire flash.
Et trouver un SSD de 500Go à moins de 100&#8364; c'est pas demain la veille que ça arrivera.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (12 Septembre 2011)

ha oui ces claire le 500 go est encore super cher .. mai vu que le ssd est de plus en plus utilisé bah le prix de production reviendra de moins en moins cher ... actuellement un 500 go est hors de prix, autour des 600 700 euro donc d'ici 2 3 ans on trouvera à 200 250 euro  ;-)


----------



## big41 (12 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> ha oui ces claire le 500 go est encore super cher .. mai vu que le ssd est de plus en plus utilisé bah le prix de production reviendra de moins en moins cher ... actuellement un 500 go est hors de prix, autour des 600 700 euro donc d'ici 2 3 ans on trouvera à 200 250 euro  ;-)



J'espère que l'avenir te donnera raison mais rien n'est moins sûr.
J'ai acheté un SSD Crucial de 256Go car je voulais garder de la capacité de stockage et ça m'a quand même coûté 375 
Ça fait cher le Go 
Bon cela dit, ça m'a permis de donner une deuxième jeunesse à mon MBP de 2008 mais sans atteindre les performance des MBP Core iX quand même.
Alors oui le SSD booste bien une machine vieillissante mais ce n'est pas la solution miracle non plus, l'ancienneté du processeur est quand même là.
Alors quand je vois que certains avec des MBP 2011 et SSD bootent en 10 ou 20 sec ça me fait rêvé car le mien ne descend pas en dessous de 30 sec.
Et quand je fais un peu de vidéo je sens bien que mon C2D rame et qu'en Core iX serait plus véloce.
Alors je comprends complètement cet engouement pour le XT car il accélère quand même les performances d'un vieux Mac pour une capacité de stockage assez conséquente et un prix au Go abordable.

Vivement les SSD de 500Go à moins de 150


----------



## Giulietta26 (12 Septembre 2011)

Le Momentus XT est un bon compromis en remplacement d'un 5400 tr d'origine.


----------



## SylvainMBP (12 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> @Nyrvan
> confort de vitesse avec un xt ? je trouve pas que le xt plus rapide qu'un 7200 tour classic ... (je l'ai utilisé donc je parle pas sans savoir)
> Le SSD baise et les connerie de disque hybride vont disparaitre ainsi que tout les hdd d'ailleurs



Oui et dans 20ans les SSd seront remplacés par les disques holographiques....  Si tu ne trouve pas le momentus plus rapide qu'un disque classique, c'est qu'il doit y avoir un soucis ailleurs  Un fort pourcentage d'utilisateur sont satisfait de ce disque, c'est bien que les améliorations sont au RDV non ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2011)

Giulietta26 a dit:


> Le Momentus XT est un bon compromis en remplacement d'un 5400 tr d'origine.


C'est un bon compromis, d'autant plus efficace si l'on travaille souvent avec les mêmes applications et tjs dans la même session.

J'ai vu la différence cet été (3 sessions différentes, au moins 10 applications par session, mais une seule session ouverte à la fois) : la machine était "peu" réactive,
alors que d'habitude il n'y a qu'un seul utilisateur et 3 ou 4 applications (tjs les mêmes) : dans ce cas de figure ce disque hybride est vraiment très très rapide


----------



## ced68 (14 Septembre 2011)

Momentus XT reçu hier par la Poste. Montage prévu ce weekend. Je vous tiendrais au courant, car depuis l'install de Lion sur mon vieux MacBook, j'ai une nette perte de réactivité ! :rateau:


----------



## BS0D (15 Septembre 2011)

Hey all!
Bon petit retour rapide après l'installation du dernier firmware (SD25, je sais pas si le SD26 est sorti). 

_Résultat positif_: plus de spindown, plus de bips, plus de bruit (enfin... moins, on entend toujours le souffle quand il n'y a aucun bruit ambiant dans la pièce, ce qui est normal).

Plutôt satisfait depuis plus d'un mois... du coup je vais suivre la philosophie de *Sly54* : si ça marche, pourquoi faire l'upgrade?! 

Idem pour les prochains OS d'ailleurs... Lion n'est toujours pas trop au point. Donc le prochain qui sortira, j'attendrai la 5è mise à jour système au moins avant de l'installer. 
Je regrette énormément Snow Leo je dois dire... il est pas exclu qu'un de ces 4 je downgrade mon OS!
Bref, je pars off-topic donc je m'arrête là.


----------



## kaos (16 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Quand on a déjà claqué 1800 euro pour un Macbook pro on est plu a 300 euro pour un ssd ...




mais qui est à 300 euros pret de nos jours ? c'est que 3 ou 4 jours de travail pour la pluspart des gens, une broutille quoi 

300 euros c'est un peu plus qu'un apple care , en gros 2 ans de plus de tranquillité et si sur le fait que les SSD vont remplacer les HD ( t'es trop visionnaire !)  je te rejoins, pour la plupart des utilisateurs lambda, ça reste du tuning et on en reviens à l'éternel "_qui à la plus grosse_"



Bon sinon je vous lis attentivement car j'avais déjà fait le pas du 7200 sur mon ancien macbook noir et j'en étais super satisfait , j'ai tres envie de faire la méme avec mon nouveau macbook pro .. et j'ai découvert il y a peu de temps ces disques hybrides ... je me tate donc entre le scorpio blue à moins de 50 euros et un hybride à 90 euros ( un peu cher pour moi ) ...


----------



## sebcbien76 (17 Septembre 2011)

Savez-vous ou trouver les Momentus XT les moins chers ? (C'est le radin qui est en moi qui parle)

Sur les comparateurs c'est dans les 84 et un membre du forum dans la page d'avant parle de 76


----------



## SylvainMBP (17 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> mais qui est à 300 euros pret de nos jours ?



C'est clair que 300&#8364; c'est une paille voyons....  Ce qu'il faut pas entendre ou du moins lire.  Dis moi que c'est un troll ou que tu es plein aux as, tu me rassureras.


----------



## Giulietta26 (17 Septembre 2011)

sebcbien76 a dit:


> Savez-vous ou trouver les Momentus XT les moins chers ? (C'est le radin qui est en moi qui parle)
> 
> Sur les comparateurs c'est dans les 84 et un membre du forum dans la page d'avant parle de 76



Bonjour, pareil je ne trouve que 84, c'est franchement avantageux, je l'avais payé 99 chez Macway.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (17 Septembre 2011)

SylvainMBP a dit:


> C'est clair que 300 c'est une paille voyons....  Ce qu'il faut pas entendre ou du moins lire.  Dis moi que c'est un troll ou que tu es plein aux as, tu me rassureras.



non 300 euro ce n'est pas une paille ... mai prenons un autre exemple :
Un gars achète une nouvelle porsche 911 il va claqué près de 100 000 euro et ces comme si le tipe regardais à 1000 euro près pour une option ...

ces la même chose avec le Macbook pro ces sont des ordinateur cher, voir de luxe, alors pour quelqu'un qui va claqué 1800 euro pour un Macbook pro ce serais bête de le privé d'un SSD ...
les mac sont bridé à cause de leur disque dur, donc un SSD change complètement le comportement de celui ci ...


----------



## SylvainMBP (17 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> non 300 euro ce n'est pas une paille ... mai prenons un autre exemple :
> Un gars achète une nouvelle porsche 911 il va claqué près de 100 000 euro et ces comme si le tipe regardais à 1000 euro près pour une option ...
> 
> ces la même chose avec le Macbook pro ces sont des ordinateur cher, voir de luxe, alors pour quelqu'un qui va claqué 1800 euro pour un Macbook pro ce serais bête de le privé d'un SSD ...
> les mac sont bridé à cause de leur disque dur, donc un SSD change complètement le comportement de celui ci ...





Mais bien sur !!  Arrete 5mn  Le type comme tu dis sort 100 000&#8364;, nous on se saigne pour se payer un mac à 1500&#8364; et tu crois que l'on a 300&#8364; de rab comme ça qui traine, peut être que tu peux te le permettre mais l'immense majorité ne le peut pas.


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2011)

je serais content de voir un bench entre un 7200 et un hybride par curiosité ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h42 ----------




Deejay-Joe a dit:


> non 300 euro ce n'est pas une paille ... mai prenons un autre exemple :
> Un gars achète une nouvelle porsche 911 il va claqué près de 100 000 euro et ces comme si le tipe regardais à 1000 euro près pour une option ...
> 
> ces la même chose avec le Macbook pro ces sont des ordinateur cher, voir de luxe, alors pour quelqu'un qui va claqué 1800 euro pour un Macbook pro ce serais bête de le privé d'un SSD ...
> les mac sont bridé à cause de leur disque dur, donc un SSD change complètement le comportement de celui ci ...




ouais je comprends ou tu veux en venir ... c'est pas tout a fait faux non plus, quand on achete un bel objet , on va pas radiner non plus pour le reste ..


----------



## sebcbien76 (17 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> non 300 euro ce n'est pas une paille ... mai prenons un autre exemple :
> Un gars achète une nouvelle porsche 911 il va claqué près de 100 000 euro et ces comme si le tipe regardais à 1000 euro près pour une option ...
> 
> ces la même chose avec le Macbook pro ces sont des ordinateur cher, voir de luxe, alors pour quelqu'un qui va claqué 1800 euro pour un Macbook pro ce serais bête de le privé d'un SSD ...
> les mac sont bridé à cause de leur disque dur, donc un SSD change complètement le comportement de celui ci ...



Entre une option à 1k&#8364; pour une voiture de 100k&#8364; et un SSD de 300&#8364; pour un mac de 1500&#8364;, il y a un ratio assez important de 1/100 pour la caisse et 1/5 pour le mac, c'est comme si tu rajouté une option à 20k&#8364; dans la caisse et la je pense que tu regarde à 2x avant de la prendre même si ....

En plus si on prend les chiffres de vente, je pense que la majorité des ventes sont les premières gammes dans les différents modèles

Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi comme beaucoup de monde, les SSD apportent beaucoup mais sont encore chers.


----------



## big41 (18 Septembre 2011)

Ça part en c...lle ce topic non ? :mouais:


----------



## mistik (18 Septembre 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Je reste sur mes position ... les SSD vont plus tardé a remplacer le hdd ..
> il y a un an un SSD de 250 go coutais 700 euro .. à l'heure actuelle il est à 300 euro ... et sa sur une seule année ... les SSD baisse rapidement et je serais pas étonné que d'ici un an on trouve les ssd de 250 go dans les 170 euro ...
> pour ce qui est des 500 go il reste encore actuellement cher mai ces comme toute technologie ... les prix baisse ...
> Quand on a déjà claqué 1800 euro pour un Macbook pro on est plu a 300 euro pour un ssd ...



Prêt à payer 300  *2 ? On peut se poser la question, si tu souhaites en plus d'un SSD acquérir un Apple Care, on peut être à 300  près.


----------



## ced68 (18 Septembre 2011)

Pour rester dans le topic, moi je viens d'installer le Momentus XT dans mon MacBook Early 2008 qui était devenu asthmatique avec l'install de Lion. Et bien là il revit  Alors il est vrai que le disque fait légèrement plus de bruit, cela doit être du au 7200trs... Mais ce n'est franchement pas bruyant ni grave...
Ce disque dur est


----------



## Fulks78 (18 Septembre 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Pour rester dans le topic, moi je viens d'installer le Momentus XT dans mon MacBook Early 2008 qui était devenu asthmatique avec l'install de Lion. Et bien là il revit  Alors il est vrai que le disque fait légèrement plus de bruit, cela doit être du au 7200trs... Mais ce n'est franchement pas bruyant ni grave...
> Ce disque dur est



Idem pour moi sur mon macbook blanc mid 2010 un leger bruit de souffle que l'on décèle dans le silence, aucune vibrations à déplorer. Je l'ai reçu Jeudi avec le firmware SD26 j'ai réinstallé  le clone de mon ancien HD a l'aide CCC. 1er boot super lent (normal) et une surchauffe a 82°C du cpu alors que je n'avais que safari, mail et itunes d'ouvert. J'ai donc redémarrer et la plus de souci (boot en 20 SECONDE sous lion 10.7.1) le système est beaucoup plus rapide et l'ouverture d'application telles que iphoto, imovie ou itunes est casi-instantannée.
Depuis j'ai fais la mise a jour SD28 sans trop de souci aucun problème a signaler...


----------



## sclicer (18 Septembre 2011)

Dites je suis en SD23 je crois, quelles sont les problèmes référencés et qui seraient résolus par une upgrade ?
Car en ce moment j'ai Safari qui ram, ram,bug et rebug. Mais je sais pas si ça peut venir du DD  (j'ai refait une install ce weekend) ou parce que j'ai changé de box...
Edit: je l'ai formaté en HFS+ journalisé ça pourrait venir de là ?
De plus si je dois ne faire une, devrais-je formater et perdre mes données ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Giulietta26 (19 Septembre 2011)

Il faut bien le formater en HFS+ journalisé.  Afin d'éviter tout problème lors de la mise à jour du firmware, il faut soit un clonage de ton disque sur un autre disque, soit une sauvegarde Time Machine sans restriction de dossier.  Je te conseille vivement de passer a minima sur le SD25. Le SD28 étant fraichement sorti, il n'y a pas encore de retour d'expérience.  Si tu as changé la RAM de ton Mac, je te conseille de remettre les barrettes d'origine le temps de la mise à jour.


----------



## sebcbien76 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bon upgrade de mon MBP avec le montage d'un Momentus XT + 8Go de RAM

Boot : 1Min30 / 2Min :/

J'ai fais un clone de mon ancien vers le nouveau mais sans la partition Bootcamp.

il est long tout au début du démarrage avant la pomme donc je me dis que ça peut venir éventuellement  de l'effacement de la partition BootCamp.

Verification du disque : Result OK

Quand pensez-vous ?


----------



## ced68 (21 Septembre 2011)

Il faut le démarrer plusieurs fois pour qu'il mette en mémoire correctement les applis et que le démarrage s'accélère. Les applis se lancent plus vite qu'avant ?


----------



## sebcbien76 (21 Septembre 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Il faut le démarrer plusieurs fois pour qu'il mette en mémoire correctement les applis et que le démarrage s'accélère. Les applis se lancent plus vite qu'avant ?



J'ai reboot le mac 5/6x et les application se lancent plus vite qu'avant en tout cas pas moi vite


----------



## phis5533 (21 Septembre 2011)

@sebcbien76
Et tu es sur quel firmware ?? SD 28 ??
J'hésite pour ma part à le passer car je ne l'ai jamais fais....:rose::rose:

Par ailleurs, je me demandais si on pouvait le faire en mettant l'image iso sur une clé USB ou si on est obligé de graver un CD ?


----------



## sebcbien76 (21 Septembre 2011)

@phis5533 : Je suis actuellement en SD26.
je pense que c'est possible de booté sur une clés USB, du moment qu'elle est bootable.


----------



## phis5533 (21 Septembre 2011)

OK !

Et donc personne n'a encore passé le SD28 depuis un mac ??

Y aurait-il des sceptiques???


----------



## christophe2312boulot (21 Septembre 2011)

je passerais bien a la  SD28( je suis a SD27), mais impossible a trouver, même sur le site


----------



## phis5533 (21 Septembre 2011)

@christophe

voici le lien http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/downloads/firmware/MomentusXT-ALL-SD28.iso

tu nous fais un retour ?? 

Merci


----------



## Aozera (21 Septembre 2011)

je suis passé en SD28 depuis un peu moins d'une semaine, aucun problème a signaler pour ma part. Mais aucune amélioration notable non plus.


----------



## Fulks78 (21 Septembre 2011)

je suis également passé à la SD28 depuis une semaine maintenant... les appli s'ouvrent casi instantanément... le boot se fait en 20 sec a partir du DONG et je note réel gain en rapidité comparé a mon 5400 trm d'origine.
Par contre je n'ai gardé la SD26 que quelque heures (voire minutes) donc je ne pourrais pas dire si il y a une réel évolution.
le disque ne vibre pas plus que celui d'origine (attention a ne pas trop serrer les silents block) par contre il est vrai qu'on entend un leger souffle (plus rapide!) dans le silence total qui n'est pas gênant en soi.


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Septembre 2011)

phis5533 a dit:


> @christophe
> 
> voici le lien http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/downloads/firmware/MomentusXT-ALL-SD28.iso
> 
> ...



Merci ,pas de soucis pour le retour


----------



## Fulks78 (22 Septembre 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Merci ,pas de soucis pour le retour



alors cette mise a jour? y'a t'il un gain par rapport au firmware précédent?


----------



## christophe2312 (22 Septembre 2011)

je n avais pas de soucis avant, et la rien de visible


----------



## Giulietta26 (23 Septembre 2011)

Je vais y passer aussi ce WE.


----------



## ced68 (23 Septembre 2011)

Quel intérêt de changer de firmware si on n'a pas de soucis ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Quel intérêt de changer de firmware si on n'a pas de soucis ?


+1 (mais je l'ai déjà dit !)


----------



## Giulietta26 (23 Septembre 2011)

Il y a peut être une optimisation à la clé.


----------



## ced68 (23 Septembre 2011)

Ou pas


----------



## Giulietta26 (24 Septembre 2011)

Oui "ou pas", en même temps je me demande quel est l'intérêt que Seagate fasse un firmware si il n'y a rien de nouveau, pas toi?

Passage SD25 => SD28 aucun ressenti, à voir sur le long terme pour la conso et les sorties de veilles répétées.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2011)

Giulietta26 a dit:


> Oui "ou pas", en même temps je me demande quel est l'intérêt que Seagate fasse un firmware si il n'y a rien de nouveau, pas toi?


Ca peut être une optimisation pour une série de machines. Tandis que d'autres ne subiront aucun "bienfait" de cette optimisation


----------



## Giulietta26 (24 Septembre 2011)

Oui j'aurais plutôt vu étant donné que le disque est pour tout OS, une optimisation pour les OS.


----------



## drs (24 Septembre 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Quel intérêt de changer de firmware si on n'a pas de soucis ?



C'est la question que je me pose depuis que je l'ai. Je suis en SD25 et je n'ai absolument aucun souci...
J'ai téléchargé la SD26, que je n'ai jamais installé, et la SD28, qui subira sans doute le même sort 
Trop peur que plus rien ne fonctionne après, alors que tout marche bien, et aussi trop la flemme de faire un clone avant de passer le firmware.


----------



## Giulietta26 (25 Septembre 2011)

Une sauvegarde TM à jour fera l'affaire.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2011)

Giulietta26 a dit:


> Une sauvegarde TM à jour fera l'affaire.


J'ai un doute sur le fait qu'une sauvegarde TM puisse faire revenir le firmware du disque dans un état antérieur


----------



## Giulietta26 (25 Septembre 2011)

Tout a fait, seul le CD bootable SD25 pourra le faire à condition de l'avoir encore. La sauvegarde TM sera là au cas oú il faut restaurer le système si besoin.


----------



## sebcbien76 (25 Septembre 2011)

Mise à jour sous SD28, pour l'instant plus de BIP du disque dur et je le trouve plus rapide. 
Peut-être juste une impression mais sous le SD26, il fallait quelques secondes pour que iTunes s'ouvre maintenant le lancement est instantané.

Sinon niveau bruit, toujours un léger souffle discret.


----------



## theweep (25 Septembre 2011)

Mis a jour en SD28 a l'instant, il a l'air de moins vibrer, et c'est un très bonne chose =)


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2011)

theweep a dit:


> Mis a jour en SD28 a l'instant, il a l'air de moins vibrer, et c'est un très bonne chose =)


Moins vibrer ? Je pense que la vibration c'est une question matériel, physique, et pas logiciel (par ex. les vis un peu trop ou pas assez serrées&#8230


----------



## theweep (25 Septembre 2011)

(Pardonne moi d'avance si je suis cinglant ou désagréable) Bah tu viendra essayé par que que apres les avoir serrées au max, puis, desserrées, puis desserrées encore, puis resserrées, je n'observe aucune amélioration, donc a moins que ce soit une question de serrage au millimètre près, ou a moins que je soit un gros bourrin abruti, les vibrations ne viennent pas de mon serrage, alors je sais bien que le tien ne vibre pas, mais je vois pas d'ou ça peut venir.

EDIT, et d'ailleurs, pourquoi ce ne serais pas logiciel ? la SD26 ralentissait légèrement la vitesse du disque dans ce but


----------



## sebcbien76 (25 Septembre 2011)

Aviez-vous des bips ? A quoi correspondent les bips ? Retour des têtes ?


----------



## theweep (25 Septembre 2011)

Moi, non, enfin je sais pas si on peut appeler ça des bips, plutôt des tchac


----------



## sebcbien76 (25 Septembre 2011)

theweep a dit:


> Moi, non, enfin je sais pas si on peut appeler ça des bips, plutôt des tchac



Moi c'est plutôt des petits bips, un peu dans le même style que ce des bips machine mais en moins fort


----------



## theweep (25 Septembre 2011)

Des petits bip, qui s'enchainent rapidement ? je les ait aussi, mais pas tout le temps


----------



## sebcbien76 (25 Septembre 2011)

Ouai c'est ce type de bip.

Hier j'ai allumé ma machine, et en début de journée des bips espacés dans moyenne 2heures et en fin de journée de 10mins.

Depuis la mise à jour en SD28, plus de bip, mais MàJ faite ce matin donc trop tôt, surtout que j'ai éteint mon laptop depuis la MàJ.
Sinon confirmation qu'il est plus rapide (pour moi) sous la SD28

Niveau autonomie, ça donne quoi pour vous ?


----------



## theweep (25 Septembre 2011)

Pareil pour moi =)


----------



## sebcbien76 (25 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





theweep a dit:


> Pareil pour moi =)



Pour ?


----------



## theweep (25 Septembre 2011)

niveau bips
niveau autonomie, ras


----------



## sebcbien76 (25 Septembre 2011)

Pas de perte d'autonomie et plus de bips ?


----------



## sclicer (25 Septembre 2011)

Giulietta26 a dit:


> Il faut bien le formater en HFS+ journalisé.  Afin d'éviter tout problème lors de la mise à jour du firmware, il faut soit un clonage de ton disque sur un autre disque, soit une sauvegarde Time Machine sans restriction de dossier.  Je te conseille vivement de passer a minima sur le SD25. Le SD28 étant fraichement sorti, il n'y a pas encore de retour d'expérience.  Si tu as changé la RAM de ton Mac, je te conseille de remettre les barrettes d'origine le temps de la mise à jour.



Le problème est que je n'ai aucune idée d'où j'ai mis les barrettes d'origines ( ça fait bien 4ans...)
Par contre, vous pouvez me décrire les problèmes rencontrer qui pousserait à passer sur un autre firmware ? Genre Spindown  (qui sont ?)
Car pour l'instant après réinstallation de mon système depuis 1mois, j'observe peu des gains (vitesse,réactivité etc...) que j'avais lors de l'installation de mon DD en juin.

edit: et j'ai très souvent la roue multicolore sur safari ...


----------



## theweep (25 Septembre 2011)

c'est tout a fait ça


----------



## phis5533 (28 Septembre 2011)

Hello !

ca y est, j'ai finalement fait la maj sd28 a partir d'un cd, pas de problème, et pas d'amélioration sensible pour le moment....

A+


----------



## SylvainMBP (1 Octobre 2011)

Gain notable en performance pour moi, j'ai l'impression que le disque tourne moins vite au repos voir s'arrete completement... Je n'en attend aucun souffle meme dans une piece silencieuse.  Pour le moment ça à l'air d'être bénéfique, reste à comparer l'autonomie.


----------



## drs (2 Octobre 2011)

phis5533 a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> ca y est, j'ai finalement fait la maj sd28 a partir d'un cd, pas de problème, et pas d'amélioration sensible pour le moment....
> 
> A+



Idem pour moi, maj faite ce matin


----------



## Xian (6 Octobre 2011)

J'ai reçu mon XT 500 hier. Je suis en train de cloner mes 200 Go, ce qui me laisse le temps de lire les 26 pages de ce fil... Et c'est loin d'être fini : déjà 1:40 h pour 65 Go. 

J'écoute attentivement le Hitatchi 5400 interne et le XT 500 dans son boitier externe et il n'y a pas beaucoup de différence. Le Momentus fait peut-être un peu plus de bruit, mais le boitier est sans doute moins isolant que la coque de mon MBP early 2008 (acheté au rabais fin 2008, à la sortie du premier Unibody). Il ne semble pas vibrer non plus

Je voulais augmenter la capacité de disque et gagner un peu de vitesse. Ayant quelques taches lumineuses dans le bas de l'écran, je n'ai pas voulu investir trop (un SSD de 64, un caddy et un disque 7200 à la place du lecteur optique).

Vu la durée du clonage, l'installation sera pour un autre jour.


----------



## Xian (7 Octobre 2011)

Héhé. Ce matin, en démarrant le Momentus XT en externe USB : 1 minute au démarrage, j'ai eu un petit stress. Mais ensuite, l'ouverture de session est très rapide et j'ai lancé Aperture, pour voir. Il est plus rapide alors que j'utilise un disque externe USB !

La suite prochainement


----------



## Dreamdom24 (7 Octobre 2011)

C'est une des principales questions que je me posait... comment faire pour récupérer nos données et les mettre sur le nouveau disque dur ? Si on monte le DD comme çà, il ne démarrera jamais, le DD est vide , non ?
Comment récupéré Mac et ses données sur le nouveau DD ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2011)

Dreamdom24 a dit:


> C'est une des principales questions que je me posait... comment faire pour récupérer nos données et les mettre sur le nouveau disque dur ? Si on monte le DD comme çà, il ne démarrera jamais, le DD est vide , non ?
> Comment récupéré Mac et ses données sur le nouveau DD ?


Copier - coller du post #4 de ce fil :

_J'avais acheté en même temps que le disque dur un boitier pour le mettre dedans (auto alimenté) : j'ai donc cloné mon dd interne vers mon nouveau disque (dans le boitier, branché en USB); j'ai sorti le dd du boitier, ouvert le MBP, fait l'échange des deux dd, tout refermé. Et redémarré sans problème sur mon nouveau disque dur. L'ancien me sert maintenant de sauvegarde, dans son boitier externe._


----------



## Xian (7 Octobre 2011)

Voilà !

Ça y est. J'ai ouvert la bête en suivant les conseils d'iFixit pour mon MBP early 2008. Tout s'est passé sans problème, à part ce foutu tournevis Torx T6 dont la mèche s'est désolidarisée du manche. Moralité, pour desserrer les vis, je devais utiliser une pince. Ça m'a fait perdre du temps, mais tout va bien.

J'avais cloné mon disque dur exactement comme Sly54 vient d'expliquer (le boitier externe coûtait 7  de plus en le commandant avec le disque dur chez Pixmania). Rien n'empêcherait de faire le contraire : monter le disque vierge dans le MBP puis redémarrer sur l'ancien en externe, puis cloner, mais avec la première méthode, on peut tester le nouveau disque avant de le monter.

Premières impressions :

-Révision SD26
- Disque légèrement plus bruyant, mais c'est parce que je suis dans un environnement silencieux et que je fais attention et qu'on l'a dit un peu plus haut
- Pas de vibration du tout
- J'ai démarré deux fois (trois en comptant le test en boitier externe) et ça prend toujours une minute pour arriver à la fenêtre d'ouverture de session.
- Par contre, ma session, avec plusieurs programmes qui démarrent à l'ouverture de session est beaucoup plus rapide, à peine 5 à 10 secondes, contre une trentaine auparavant. Ça me parait instantané.
- Les applications s'ouvrent instantanément : exemple : Safari, juste après l'ouverture de session ramait souvent 10 à 20 secondes. Maintenant, c'est un seul rebond, apparition de la fenêtre et chargement immédiat de Macgé, sans la roue arc-en-ciel.
- Une mention particulière pour Aperture : je trouvais ce programme lent, freezant, long à charger, long à quitter, je ralais sur les développeurs Apple. Avec le Momentus XT, c'est devenu un soft tout léger, qui met 2 rebonds à s'ouvrir et affiche les vignettes immédiatement (si j'utilise encore "instantanément", vous allez me flinguer). Il y a vraiment un monde de différence.
- Même l'usine à gaz iTunes est plus rapide

Si la différence avec avant n'avait pas été au rendez-vous, j'aurais perdu quelques heures à refaire une clean install et remettre tout à la main petit à petit, mais ce ne sera pas du tout nécessaire .

Je suis très content de mon achat, de passer de 250 à 500 Go et de gagner beaucoup de vitesse. J'ai l'impression d'avoir une machine d'aujourd'hui, et pas d'il y a 3 ans.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2011)

Xian a dit:


> - Les applications s'ouvrent instantanément : exemple : Safari, juste après l'ouverture de session ramait souvent 10 à 20 secondes. Maintenant, c'est un seul rebond, apparition de la fenêtre et chargement immédiat de Macgé, sans la roue arc-en-ciel.


Super 
Exactement mon expérience. Par contre, comme je l'ai déjà dit, je n'avais plus cette "accélération" cet été quand on étéait 3 utilisateurs différents (donc 3 sessions) avec chacun ses applications. Là je pense que les 4 Go de SSD trouvaient leur limite


----------



## Xian (7 Octobre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Super
> Exactement mon expérience. Par contre, comme je l'ai déjà dit, je n'avais plus cette "accélération" cet été quand on étéait 3 utilisateurs différents (donc 3 sessions) avec chacun ses applications. Là je pense que les 4 Go de SSD trouvaient leur limite



Mais ici, c'est dès la première ouverture que j'ai trouvé la machine plus réactive. Le SSD n'avait pas encore pu mettre en cache Safari et Aperture. Enfin, je verrai quand les 3 autre utilisateurs auront "pris leur part" du SSD, mais je suis très content


----------



## digitalgreg (7 Octobre 2011)

Avez vous utilisé un logiciel comme "Carbon Copy" pour cloner votre DD ou Time Machine suffit ?
Car lorsque je regarde dans les sauvegardes de Time Machine je ne vois nulle part une sauvegarde de l'OS.

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2011)

digitalgreg a dit:


> Avez vous utiliser un logiciel comme "Carbon Copy" pour cloner votre DD ou Time Machine suffit ?
> Car lorsque je regarde les sauvegardes de Time Machine je ne vois nulle part une sauvegarde de l'OS.
> 
> Merci


Les deux sont différents et éventuellement complémentaires

Perso je m'en tiens à CCC


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2011)

digitalgreg a dit:


> Avez vous utilisé un logiciel comme "Carbon Copy" pour cloner votre DD ou Time Machine suffit ?
> Car lorsque je regarde dans les sauvegardes de Time Machine je ne vois nulle part une sauvegarde de l'OS.
> 
> Merci



Comme DJ, à la différence que je suis maintenant utilisateur de Super duper (après avoir utilisé pdt de longues années CCC).


----------



## Xian (8 Octobre 2011)

digitalgreg a dit:


> Avez vous utilisé un logiciel comme "Carbon Copy" pour cloner votre DD ou Time Machine suffit ?
> Car lorsque je regarde dans les sauvegardes de Time Machine je ne vois nulle part une sauvegarde de l'OS.
> 
> Merci



Si tu veux faire le moins de manipulations possibles, utilise CCC ou Super Duper (j'utilise le premier qui est gratuit), ils te font une copie bootable. Une fois le nouveau disque installé, ton ordi redémarre dessus immédiatement. Avec Time Machine, t devras réinstaller Mac Os, puis restaurer tes données et préférences à partir de la sauvegarde. Utile si tu veux faire une clean install.


----------



## digitalgreg (8 Octobre 2011)

Merci !!!

PS : je cherche à upgrader mon système (tout en conservant mes données!!!) en passant sous Snow Léopard mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur un DVD ou un .dmg ! 
D'ailleurs ai-je besoin d'un DVD pour mettre à jour OS X ?
Pourrai-je récupérer mes données de Time Machine sauvegardées sous Léopard et si le nouveau Disque est sur S.Léopard ? 
quelqu'un pour m'aider, car là je commence à être un peu perdu ...


----------



## Xian (9 Octobre 2011)

A la fin de l'installation de SL, il te propose de récupérer tes données à partir notamment dune sauvegarde Time Machine


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2011)

digitalgreg a dit:


> PS : je cherche à upgrader mon système (tout en conservant mes données!!!) en passant sous Snow Léopard mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur un DVD ou un .dmg !
> D'ailleurs ai-je besoin d'un DVD pour mettre à jour OS X ?


On est un peu (beaucoup) HS par rapport au fil initial _"Momentus XT (Hybrid SSD) - retour d'expérience !"_

Pour passer à Snow Leopard, tu dois acheter le DVD à 29  (tu y a droit car tu es sous Leopard).
Pour installer Snow Leo sur Leopard, regarde ici. Attention, sauvegardes nécessaires (bref, la routine )


----------



## digitalgreg (9 Octobre 2011)

merci !!!
j'arrête le Hors Sujet...

Pour en revenir au Momentus XT, le dernier Firmware semble améliorer ou ne pas dégrader les performances du DD. Pouvez vous me le confirmer ?


----------



## Dreamdom24 (10 Octobre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Copier - coller du post #4 de ce fil :
> 
> _J'avais acheté en même temps que le disque dur un boitier pour le mettre dedans (auto alimenté) : j'ai donc cloné mon dd interne vers mon nouveau disque (dans le boitier, branché en USB); j'ai sorti le dd du boitier, ouvert le MBP, fait l'échange des deux dd, tout refermé. Et redémarré sans problème sur mon nouveau disque dur. L'ancien me sert maintenant de sauvegarde, dans son boitier externe._



Ok !!!! Merci bien tu m'éclaires. 

Pas d'autre solution donc ? Juste par curiosité.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2011)

Dreamdom24 a dit:


> Pas d'autre solution donc ? Juste par curiosité.


Si
On installe le disque (vierge), on le formate + install de l'OS en redémarrant sur le DVD. Puis on utilise Assistant migration pour récupérer les données de l'ancien disque, à condition d'avoir un boitier ou un cable kivabien  pour faire monter ce dd.


----------



## m1ke (10 Octobre 2011)

Moi je me sépare de mon momentus XT. Je ne trouve pas vraiment que le gain soit significatif par rapport au disque d'origine.


----------



## Dreamdom24 (11 Octobre 2011)

m1ke a dit:


> Moi je me sépare de mon momentus XT. Je ne trouve pas vraiment que le gain soit significatif par rapport au disque d'origine.


Tu en fait quoi ?



Sly54 a dit:


> Si&#8230;
> On installe le disque (vierge), on le formate + install de l'OS en  redémarrant sur le DVD. Puis on utilise Assistant migration pour  récupérer les données de l'ancien disque, à condition d'avoir un boitier  ou un cable kivabien  pour faire monter ce dd.



Ok merci bien pour ces précisions.


----------



## m1ke (11 Octobre 2011)

Dreamdom24 a dit:


> Tu en fait quoi ?



Pour le moment je vais le mettre dans son "optical bay"


----------



## Dreamdom24 (11 Octobre 2011)

m1ke a dit:


> Pour le moment je vais le mettre dans son "optical bay"


Soit ...

Si jamais tu le vend à un prix abordable, je serai peut-être preneur.


----------



## sebcbien76 (11 Octobre 2011)

Retour des "bips" du DD même en SD28.
Toujours longuement espacé au début et se rapproche au fur & à mesure.
Le phénomène samplifie sur batterie ! (Gestion Alimentation du DD ?)


----------



## Xian (13 Octobre 2011)

Pour être le plus objectif possible, je dois dire que, dans un environnement silencieux, le MBP posé sur une table en bois, j'entends par effet de résonance, un léger ronronnement, ce qui, à la longue, peut devenir assez énervant mais jusqu'ici, je gère.

Par contre, et je suis sûr que ça n'a rien à voir, les dernières mises à jour que j'ai lancée n'en finissent pas et je ne sais pas si je vais devoir redémarrer sauvagement et peut-être mettre le broll dans le système


----------



## theweep (13 Octobre 2011)

Xian a dit:


> Pour être le plus objectif possible, je dois dire que, dans un environnement silencieux, le MBP posé sur une table en bois, j'entends par effet de résonance, un léger ronronnement, ce qui, à la longue, peut devenir assez énervant mais jusqu'ici, je gère.



OUI ! on a la même problème :love: j'ai eu peur, j'ai cru être le seul dans mon cas, moi y'a que sur mon bureau qu'il ronronne (cool ...)


----------



## Ambri-piotta (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour! 
Mon envie d'investir dans un disque dur hybride grandit de plus en plus! Pensez-vous qu'un modèle 750GB va bientôt sortir? 
Ah et j'ai quelques petites questions à propos de nos fichiers. Comment les faire passer d'un disque dur (l'ancien) au nouveau? 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Xian (13 Octobre 2011)

Ambri-piotta a dit:


> Bonjour!
> Mon envie d'investir dans un disque dur hybride grandit de plus en plus! Pensez-vous qu'un modèle 750GB va bientôt sortir?
> Ah et j'ai quelques petites questions à propos de nos fichiers. Comment les faire passer d'un disque dur (l'ancien) au nouveau?
> Merci d'avance!



Relis le fil un peu plus haut, tout est expliqué, pour faire un clone de ton disque

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------




theweep a dit:


> OUI ! on a la même problème :love: j'ai eu peur, j'ai cru être le seul dans mon cas, moi y'a que sur mon bureau qu'il ronronne (cool ...)



Là, il est sur les genoux de ma femme et c'est elle qui ronronne :love::love::love:, mais le MBP, je ne l'entends pas


----------



## theweep (14 Octobre 2011)

Xian a dit:


> Là, il est sur les genoux de ma femme et c'est elle qui ronronne :love::love::love:, mais le MBP, je ne l'entends pas



HAHA


----------



## m1ke (14 Octobre 2011)

La je l'ai viré du MBP pour le moment. Haaa, le silence total.


----------



## Xian (14 Octobre 2011)

m1ke a dit:


> La je l'ai viré du MBP pour le moment. Haaa, le silence total.



C'est sûr que sans aucun disque, voire éteint, c'est le silence total.  Là, j'ai le MBP sur les genoux et j'entends plus le frigo, dans la pièce à côté. Il est néanmoins possible que d'un exemplaire à l'autre, il y ait plus ou moins de bruit. Mon voisin vient d'en acheter un pour son MacBook blanc. Je vous dirai quand il sera installé


----------



## m1ke (14 Octobre 2011)

Pourquoi tout de suite les extrêmes. la j'ai laissé un SSD de 240 tout seul dans la bête, et franchement la différence est appréciable, surtout quand on travaille dessus 

A voir dans la durée si les 240 me suffiront pour ne pas avoir à brancher constamment un DD externe. Pour le moment ce n'est pas le cas.

A+


----------



## Xian (14 Octobre 2011)

J'avais hésité à mettre un SSD pour le système et les applis et un disque dur à la place du DVD pour les données, mais j'ai quelques taches blanches sur l'écran et j'ai limité l'investissement de peur que l'écran me lâche un de ces quatre. 

Mais j'insiste : même avec le Momentus XT, mon MBP est parfaitement silencieux quand il est éteint :love::love::love:


----------



## m1ke (14 Octobre 2011)

Finalement notre cas est similaire, sauf que la je suis au calme... le mac ouvert 
A+


----------



## Flow-mac (15 Octobre 2011)

Un petit message pour remercier l'ensemble des intervenants sur ce fil de discussion, grâce a tous les petits conseils j'ai installé le disque dur sans soucis sur mon Macbook  a voir les performances dans les semaines a venir sur photoshop & cie


----------



## darkzoark (10 Novembre 2011)

hello merci encore pour vos conseils,
j'utilise ce disque depuis 2 mois tout les jours sur divers soft dédition vidéo et de graphisme et j'en suis très content. C'est agréable d'ouvrir ces softs rapidement  même avec beaucoup de plug in, After effect ce lance plus vite que sur le mac pro de mon ancienne boite (alors que j'ai de la ram en moins sur mon MBP). 
Installation facile (même si ouvrir mon MBP me fera toujours stresser).

Pas de bruit désagréable, juste une perte d'autonomie, mais je ne sais pas si c'est du au disque ou au changement de ram (non apple, mais crucial), ou à lécran HD, comparé a ce qui est annoncé sur le descriptif des MBP.

Bref pour moi pas de regret


----------



## mistik (29 Novembre 2011)

Je viens de voir sur Clubic que ce disque hybride passait à 750 Go dont 8Go en flash NAND et une mémoire cache de 32 Mo DDR3, bref de quoi voir venir !

--> "*un espace de 742 Go sur plateaux et 8 Go en flash NAND, toujours dotés  d'une mémoire cache de 32 Mo DDR3. Côté interface, on a droit à du SATA  III à 6 Gbit/s.*"

Publié par Audrey Oeillet le mardi 29 novembre 2011.


----------



## prodartist (29 Novembre 2011)

mistik a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur Clubic que ce disque hybride passait à 750 Go dont 8Go en flash NAND et une mémoire cache de 32 Mo DDR3, bref de quoi voir venir !
> 
> --> "*un espace de 742 Go sur plateaux et 8 Go en flash NAND, toujours dotés  d'une mémoire cache de 32 Mo DDR3. Côté interface, on a droit à du SATA  III à 6 Gbit/s.*"
> 
> Publié par Audrey Oeillet le mardi 29 novembre 2011.



bonjour, 
alors on ne peut pas l'installer sur un mbp core 2duo de 2008 ?


----------



## Xian (29 Novembre 2011)

Oui, l'info est sur Macgé

Sata 3 est rétro-compatible avec sata. Mais tu seras limité aux performances du sata.


----------



## prodartist (29 Novembre 2011)

Xian a dit:


> Oui, l'info est sur Macgé
> 
> Sata 3 est rétro-compatible avec sata. Mais tu seras limité aux performances du sata.



Bonjour,

Merci Christian.
je vais me laisser tenter par le nouveau 750 Go et plus de ssd.
bonne continuation.


----------



## themasckU2 (29 Novembre 2011)

oui mais il faudrait qu'il baisse , j'ai acheté mon 500Go 89  et avec les inondations il et passé a 180


----------



## prodartist (29 Novembre 2011)

oui c'est vrai qu'il est resté assez cher chez macway


----------



## themasckU2 (29 Novembre 2011)

258&#8364; le 500 et 212 le 320 sur L_ _C   outch


----------



## Xian (29 Novembre 2011)

prodartist a dit:


> oui c'est vrai qu'il est resté assez cher chez macway



Je n'avais pas vu l'évolution des prix. A ta place, j'attendrais un mois ou deux, le temps que la production reprenne et que les prix baissent un peu. C'est vrai que j'ai payé mon 500 Go moins de 100 . 250  le 750, ça fait un peu cher.

On peut espérer qu'en 2012, ce soit un peu moins cher.


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Novembre 2011)

un mois ou 2 tu es gentil... y a eu une news sur macgé qui parlait d'une reprise plus sur Q3 ou Q4 2012 

donc si l'achat est nécessaire le passage à la caisse va être obligatoire!


----------



## themasckU2 (29 Novembre 2011)

les SSD 128Go sont aux alentours de 200 
faut qu'ils baissent leur prix ou les disques dur conventionnels vont prendre une claque
c'est extrêmement dommage car ce momentus xt est vraiment impressionnant et seagate 
devrait faire un kit 3,5" pour le mettre dans une tour


----------



## Xian (29 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> un mois ou 2 tu es gentil... y a eu une news sur macgé qui parlait d'une reprise plus sur Q3 ou Q4 2012
> 
> donc si l'achat est nécessaire le passage à la caisse va être obligatoire!



Oui, je suis gentil  et j'avais lu la nouvelle sur MacG mais j'attendrais quand même début 2012. Au prix où c'est arrivé, il y a peu de chances pour que ça augmente encore. Si c'était le cas, j'ai quelques 250 Go à louer, le temps que les prix redescendent


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Novembre 2011)

je pense que je vais me bouger le popotin pour vendre mes disques durs:

j ai 2x western digital ecogreen en 1To
et un western digital ecogreen en 1,5To

les 3 ayant 64Mo de tampon

:love::love::love:


----------



## mistik (30 Novembre 2011)

themasckU2 a dit:


> les SSD 128Go sont aux alentours de 200
> faut qu'ils baissent leur prix ou les disques dur conventionnels vont prendre une claque
> c'est extrêmement dommage car ce momentus xt est vraiment impressionnant et seagate
> devrait faire un kit 3,5" pour le mettre dans une tour


Avec un adaptateur 2,5" vers 3,5" ça roule raoul ! ^^


----------



## themasckU2 (30 Novembre 2011)

je pensais a un kit style adaptateur velociraptor , le meilleur rad pour disque dur du moment


----------



## Mister Ramac (2 Décembre 2011)

Juste merci aux contributeurs de ce topic ! 

Et sinon, j'ai bien envie de dire *bip* la pénurie de disque dur... Ou plutôt l'impact que ça a sur les prix.
J'étais prêt à acheter un 500 Go y'a quelques temps, une offre promo, histoire de donner un coup de jeune à mon ordi (et de craquer un peu, pour une fois).

Maintenant quand je vois les prix...
Enfin, je regrette, mais me dit aussi que du coup j'ai pas dépensé cet argent...


----------



## mistik (2 Décembre 2011)

Mister Ramac a dit:


> Juste merci aux contributeurs de ce topic !
> 
> Et sinon, j'ai bien envie de dire *bip* la pénurie de disque dur... Ou plutôt l'impact que ça a sur les prix.
> J'étais prêt à acheter un 500 Go y'a quelques temps, une offre promo, histoire de donner un coup de jeune à mon ordi (et de craquer un peu, pour une fois).
> ...


Ca me fait penser à un film (je ne me souviens plus si c'est avec Fernandel) où l'on voyait l'acteur aller au Casino et faire semblant de miser une somme ... et il gagnait ... gagnait ... gagnait ... mais que des chicos vu qu'il ne misait aucune somme d'argent !


----------



## drs (5 Décembre 2011)

arrrrrgggghhhhh!!!


----------



## Xian (5 Décembre 2011)

garantie ?


----------



## kaos (5 Décembre 2011)

cette penurie de disque dur c'est comme la crise , c'est de bonne augure pour pas mal de boutique , les prix vont mettre un an à baisser alors qu'ils ont grimpés en quelques semaines !

et c'est qui qui va payer encore ?


----------



## drs (5 Décembre 2011)

Xian a dit:


> garantie ?



oui, acheté en Avril de cette année. J'ai quand même réussi à faire un clone sur un autre disque. Comme ça, je vais pouvoir l'utiliser quand même durant la réparation.
Je vais tenter de passer directement par seagate pour le sav et pas par mon revendeur.


----------



## erx (5 Décembre 2011)

J'aimerai changer le hdd de mon mbp (320go 5400rpm), j'aurai voulu savoir s'il y a une réelle différence avec un 7200rpm "classique" et surtout s'il est aussi fiable ( les histoire de mise à jour etc...c'est pas mon truc..., j'utilise le macbook pour bosser et je ne peux pas trop faire des tests ni prendre de risque...


----------



## drs (14 Décembre 2011)

Bon, pris en charge en RMA par seagate. Mail de prise en compte recu hier, comme quoi ils ont bien reçu le disque...
En attente du matériel de remplacement.


----------



## Giulietta26 (18 Décembre 2011)

erx a dit:


> J'aimerai changer le hdd de mon mbp (320go 5400rpm), j'aurai voulu savoir s'il y a une réelle différence avec un 7200rpm "classique" et surtout s'il est aussi fiable ( les histoire de mise à jour etc...c'est pas mon truc..., j'utilise le macbook pour bosser et je ne peux pas trop faire des tests ni prendre de risque...



Oui il est fiable, pour le moment aucun soucis, et tout ceci avec un rapport rapidité/capacité de stockage/prix vraiment intéressant.

On est d'accord ce n'est pas un SSD, mais ce n'est pas non plus le même prix pour un espace de stockage a minima de 500 Go aujourd'hui avec des bibliothèques multimédia importantes (mkv, images en RAW, capture video HD, audio m4a, etc...)


----------



## Mister Ramac (8 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Ayant trouvé un modèle 750 en promo, je reviens vers les habitués de ce topic.

Avec ce disque, y a-t-il un impact non négligeable sur la tenue de *charge de la batterie* ?
Je n'utilise pas énormément ma batterie, mais c'est toujours bon à savoir...

Et par rapport au prix... je parle d'une promo, mais je suis bien au courant de la hausse des prix etc. Le problème étant " quand ça va redescendre ? ". Du coup... Bref.


----------



## drs (8 Janvier 2012)

oui il y a un impact sur la batterie. Pour ma part négligeable, mais pour d'autres cela peut être un frein à l'achat.

Je m'aperçois aussi que je n'ai pas donné de nouvelles... j'ai reçu un nouveau disque fin décembre, clone, remise en place et zou....plus de souci 

juste pour info, méfiez vous des garanties: j'ai acheté le mien chez pixm****, et ils annoncaient une garantie de 2 ans. Alors qu'en fait, seagate garantit ce disque 5 ans.
Adressez vous directement à Seagate en cas de panne, et pas à votre revendeur.


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Janvier 2012)

est ce qu'en disque de stockage la difference est flagrante? 

je m'explique j'ai déjà un ssd installé sur le MBP late 2011, j'ai l'intention de changer mon disque de stockage de 750Go en 5400trmin-1 (via optibay) par un XT de 750Go


----------



## drs (9 Janvier 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> est ce qu'en disque de stockage la difference est flagrante?
> 
> je m'explique j'ai déjà un ssd installé sur le MBP late 2011, j'ai l'intention de changer mon disque de stockage de 750Go en 5400trmin-1 (via optibay) par un XT de 750Go



non je ne penses pas. Pour ma part, c'est flagrant, même en utilisation "normale".
Passer d'un 5400 à un 7200 en doublant le cache, c'est bluffant. Que ce soit en utilisation standard ou bien sur de la musique (direct to disk) ou de la video.

Mais en stockage, je doute que tu voies vraiment la différence.


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Janvier 2012)

mici....


----------



## big41 (10 Janvier 2012)

drs a dit:


> non je ne penses pas. Pour ma part, c'est flagrant, même en utilisation "normale".
> Passer d'un 5400 à un 7200 en doublant le cache, c'est bluffant. Que ce soit en utilisation standard ou bien sur de la musique (direct to disk) ou de la video.
> 
> Mais en stockage, je doute que tu voies vraiment la différence.


Le 750Go Momentus XT à bien 8Go de SSD ? Il est plus rapide que le 500Go en 4Go de SSD ?
Je vais sûrement être obligé de changer mon SSD CRUCIAL C300 de 256Go car je vais ouvrir une session pour ma chérie sur mon MBP et 256Go ça risque de faire juste, donc je serais intéressé par ce Momentus XT en 750Go, comme ça j'aurai de la marge.
Vous en pensez quoi du Momentus 750 ?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je vais sûrement être obligé de changer mon SSD CRUCIAL C300 de 256Go car je vais ouvrir une session pour ma chérie sur mon MBP et 256Go ça risque de faire juste, donc je serais intéressé par ce Momentus XT en 750Go, comme ça j'aurai de la marge.
> Vous en pensez quoi du Momentus 750 ?


Que tu risques de voir une différence avec ton SSD

J'ai un Momentus XT 500 Go qui tourne très bien, mais utilisé principalement en mono utilisateur.
Il n'y a que pdt les vacances qu'on est 3 à utiliser l'ordi, donc 3 sessions ouvertes (rarement simultanément) avec chacun ses applications.
Et bien dans ces conditions j'ai l'impression que le Momentus tourne comme un dd normal


----------



## big41 (10 Janvier 2012)

Ah oui quand même 
Bon pour l'instant je ne vais pas me précipiter car j'attend mon MBP qui est au SAV pour se faire refaire une beauté et changer le clavier car j'ai renversé du café dessus mercredi dernier (oui je sais je suis un boulet... )
Je ne me souviens plus de son taux de remplissage mais je pense que dans un premier temps ça devrait aller pour deux sessions, je verrai à l'avenir s'il nous faut plus de place.
Mais je suis conscient que repasser du SSD au disque à plateau ça va pas être marrant.
Mais le Momentus XT 750Go possède 8Go de SSD, plus que l'ancien XT, c'est peut être le bon compromis ?


----------



## kaos (10 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Que tu risques de voir une différence avec ton SSD
> 
> J'ai un Momentus XT 500 Go qui tourne très bien, mais utilisé principalement en mono utilisateur.
> Il n'y a que pdt les vacances qu'on est 3 à utiliser l'ordi, donc 3 sessions ouvertes (rarement simultanément) avec chacun ses applications.
> Et bien dans ces conditions j'ai l'impression que le Momentus tourne comme un dd normal




Tout a fait normal , la partie SSD est pas énorme et est optimisée lorsqu'on lance le même logiciel tout les jours (ou deux ). Dans ce cas les accès sont formidables .

Il y a un test sur le net qui fait le jour sur ces performances , j'ai hésité à en acheter un mais ça correspond pas vraiment à mes besoins .


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Tout a fait normal , la partie SSD est pas énorme et est optimisée lorsqu'on lance le même logiciel tout les jours (ou deux ). Dans ce cas les accès sont formidables .


Entièrement d'accord avec toi; ma remarque faisait site au message de big41 qui voulait ce disque hybride pour avoir (au moins) 2 sessions sur sa machine.
C'était donc juste un retour d'expérience "un utilisateur _versus_ 3 utilisateurs"


----------



## big41 (10 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi; ma remarque faisait site au message de big41 qui voulait ce disque hybride pour avoir (au moins) 2 sessions sur sa machine.
> C'était donc juste un retour d'expérience "un utilisateur _versus_ 3 utilisateurs"



Oui et merci pour cette information


----------



## kaos (10 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi; ma remarque faisait site au message de big41 qui voulait ce disque hybride pour avoir (au moins) 2 sessions sur sa machine.
> C'était donc juste un retour d'expérience "un utilisateur _versus_ 3 utilisateurs"



j'attends maintenant que les prix redeviennent normaux sur les 7200 Tm dont je suis un fervent défenseur (et surtout accro


----------



## big41 (10 Janvier 2012)

Personne n'a testé le dernier 750Go avec 8Go de SSD ?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (11 Janvier 2012)

Dans ton cas gardé le SSD en disque principal et utilisé un data doubler et un hdd classique pour tes donnée serais le mieux a faire comme sa tu auras les performance du ssd et le stockage du hdd et le superdrive ? bah plus personé n'utilise de superdrive ... au pire tu le met dans un boitier usb au cas ou


----------



## big41 (11 Janvier 2012)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> Dans ton cas gardé le SSD en disque principal et utilisé un data doubler et un hdd classique pour tes donnée serais le mieux a faire comme sa tu auras les performance du ssd et le stockage du hdd et le superdrive ? bah plus personé n'utilise de superdrive ... au pire tu le met dans un boitier usb au cas ou


Oui j'y ai pensé à mettre un HDD classique pour le stockage mais je me sers encore de mon SuperDrive et pour l'instant je ne veux pas m'en passer.
Par contre j'ai une question: c'est quoi un  data doubler" ?

_Édit: j'ai trouvé _


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Janvier 2012)

Pas de lien vers l'info? Dommage ça.


----------



## big41 (11 Janvier 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Pas de lien vers l'info? Dommage ça.



Oh c'est tout simple un data doubleur c'est un "optibay" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------

Bon je me suis fait du soucis et peur pour rien, j'ai regardé le compte utilisateur de ma chérie sur son Pc de daube et elle a à peine 8Go de fichier, alors ça va largement tenir sur mon SSD de 256Go car j'ai encore (de mémoire) 140Go de libre sur le Crucial et je peux virer des fichiers.
Bon désolé pour le HS, je ne vous embête plus avec ça 

Par contre je suis toujours preneur d'info sur le 750Go avec 8Go de SSD ?


----------



## big41 (1 Février 2012)

Bon alors personne n'a installé ce Momentus XT 750 dans sa machine ?


----------



## kalm (1 Février 2012)

pepes003 a dit:


> Sincèrement, il est normal d'avoir un avis mitigé sur ce genre de produit.
> Celui-ci est dans l'impasse et personne ne suit cette techno.
> 
> Qui répète inlassablement toujours les mêmes actions sur son ordi ?
> ...



Très pertinent ce post et encore plus d actualité .


----------



## Xian (14 Mars 2012)

Ce disque m'a vraiment bluffé après son installation. Il accélère vraiment la bête. Mais après quelques temps, mon MBP a commencé à subir des gels, avec la roue colorée, jusqu'à blocage total, et obligation de l'éteindre en maintenant le bouton power enfoncé (rien d'autre ne marchait).

J'ai bien sûr passé tous les outils de réparation des permission, de la structure du disque, la suppression de polices en double, etc. mais les problèmes persistaient.

Je me lance dans une réinstallation et là, patatras : impossible d'installer un système sur ce disque (j'ai essayé snow leo et Lion, mais aucun ne va). Le processus se bloque en cours de route. 

D'après utilitaire disque, il est pourtant en bon état SMART ! Mais quand j'essaie de le reformater avec effacement des données, ça coince aussi (un formatage simple fonctionne, mais ne règle pas les problèmes).

J'ai aussi essayé de partitionner le disque. J'y arrive, mais aucune installation possible sur les deux partitions.

Je vais donc devoir sortir le disque du MBP, remettre le vieux, ne pas pouvoir restaurer tous mes fichiers par manque de place, essayer encore de reformater ou réinstaller quelque chose, et si ça ne va toujours pas, le renvoyer au vendeur pour garantie...

Quelqu'un a une autre idée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2012)

Il l semble que ton disque ait un problème que l'état SMART n'a pas détecté, qui l'empêche d'écrire dans certaines parties. S'il est sous garantie, dépêche toi de le retourner au fournisseur, car je crains qu'il ny ait pas de remède.


----------



## big41 (14 Mars 2012)

Je vais changer de MBP pour remplacer mon 15" C2D 2,4GHz vieillissant contre un MBP 15" Core i7 
J'ai commandé deux barrettes de 4Go de RAM pour le mettre direct à 8Go (je peut pas récupérer celle de mon MBP, 1066MHz alors que c'est 1333MHz maintenant) et aussi un Seagate Momentus XT 750Go SATA 3 et 8Go de SSD
Je laisserai le Crucial C300 dans mon MBP que je vais revendre.
J'avais envisagé de le transférer dans le nouveau, mais 256Gà c'est vraiment trop petit, surtout qu'on va avoir deux sessions sur le Mac avec ma chérie.

Donc dès que j'ai mon MBP je le teste en version origine (4Go et HDD 500Go 5400tr/mn) et ensuite je vous fais un CR sur le Seagate Momentus SATA 3 et 8Go de SSD.
Je n'avais pas été très emballé par le modèle 320Go que j'avais acheté, mais là je ne veux plus sacrifié l'espace de stockage pour la rapidité.
Donc ce Momentus nouveau modèle, en 6Gb/s et 8Go de SSD devrait être le compromis idéal.
Je devrait recevoir le Mac et le Momentus demain.
Test à suivre et CR dès qu eje le peux


----------



## drs (14 Mars 2012)

Xian a dit:


> Ce disque m'a vraiment bluffé après son installation. Il accélère vraiment la bête. Mais après quelques temps, mon MBP a commencé à subir des gels, avec la roue colorée, jusqu'à blocage total, et obligation de l'éteindre en maintenant le bouton power enfoncé (rien d'autre ne marchait).
> 
> J'ai bien sûr passé tous les outils de réparation des permission, de la structure du disque, la suppression de polices en double, etc. mais les problèmes persistaient.
> 
> ...



Le SMART ne détecte pas tout de suite le disque défaillant. J'ai eu le même problème que toi. Des gels au début. Puis après plein de réparations en tout genre, ça a marché deux jours, puis zou, etat SMART en rouge après gel!
Donc pas de souci, connectes toi sur le site de seagate, ils ont une procédure de retour gratuit, et d'échange (http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/fr/FAQ/202271fr).
Tu peux aussi vérifier l'état de ta garantie ICI



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il l semble que ton disque ait un problème que l'état SMART n'a pas détecté, qui l'empêche d'écrire dans certaines parties. S'il est sous garantie, dépêche toi de le retourner au fournisseur, car je crains qu'il ny ait pas de remède.



Pour info, ce disque est garanti 5 ans chez Seagate


----------



## Xian (15 Mars 2012)

Suite à vos messages, voici ce que j'ai fait : 

sortir le momentus XT du mac
remettre le disque d'origine

tester le disque avec le logiciel de seagate (en utilisant parallels desktop) : tous les tests sont passés sans problème...

installer Lion (j'étais sous snow leo)
restaurer les comtpes et les données
retrouver une machine assez lente sous lion, mais utilisable.

mettre le XT dans un boitier, le formater avec effacement des données... et ça marche !
Installer Lion sur le XT, comme disque externe, rebooter dessus, avec l'iMac et le MBP et ça fonctionne bien.

Effacer à nouveau le XT, faire une restauration time machine depuis ma sauvegarde du 14 mars, attendre quelques heures puis quand ce sera fini, remettre le XT dans le MBP et je verrai si ça va...


----------



## big41 (16 Mars 2012)

MBP 15" Core i7 avec 4Go de RAM et HDD 500Gà 5400tr/mn reçu ce matin.
Installation via TM et premier test.
Bon c'est pas rapide à démarrer mais ensuite ça fonctionne bien.
Clone du HDD sur le Momentus XT SATA3 et installation du seagate dans le MBP (qui avait un seagate moments comme disque d'origine) en même temps que deux barrettes de 4Go de RAM.
Démarrage et... c'est pire, plus d'une minute 20 pour l'ouverture.
Mais le HDD n'était pas sectionné comme disque de démarrage.
Correction faite, redémarrage et là ouhaouh ça démarre en 18sec 
Je fais quelques rebbot histoire d'alimenter les 8Go de SSD et la mémoire adaptative du moments XT et le démarrage est plus rapide d'une grosse poignée de secondes que mon MBP C2D 2,4Ghz avec SSD Crucial C300.
iTunes, iPhoto s'ouvrent aussi vite qu'avec mon SSD, tout va très vite et c'est très fluide.
Bref, mis à part quelques vibrations dues au plateaux qui tournent à 7200ttr/mn et auxquelles je n'étais plus habitué grâce au SSD, rien à redire de ce moments XT.
Autant sur mon premier MBP le Momentus XT 320Go ne m'avait pas convaincu, autant là c'est de la bombe.
Il faut aussi préciser qu'il est en SATA 3 et donc en 6Gbit/s (vérifier via information système).
Je vais faire un XBench pour savoir son score.


----------



## Xian (19 Mars 2012)

Xian a dit:


> Suite à vos messages, voici ce que j'ai fait :
> 
> sortir le momentus XT du mac
> remettre le disque d'origine
> ...



La suite :

J'ai fait comme j'avais dit. Et pour le moment, tout semble fonctionner. Plus de plantage, fonctionnement rapide. Je suis donc toujours sous snow leopard. Le disque étant garanti 5 ans, je vais continuer à l'utiliser  comme ça et on verra.


----------



## big41 (19 Mars 2012)

Toujours satisfait du Momentus XT SATA 3, enfin un disque qui allie les qualités du SSD et la capacité de stockage des disques à plateau.
Je recommande sans hésitation pour ceux qui ont un Mac qui gère le SATA 3 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------

Tiens je me demande si un RESET PRAM ne lui ferait pas un peu de bien


----------



## Lyynk (20 Mars 2012)

Et si on a un MacBook pro de 2009 avec du sata 2 (3gigabits), normalement, on peut installer ce disque dur aussi, non ? J'aimerais bien investir dans ce disque mais en sata2, les performances ne seront-elles pas trop réduites ?


----------



## kalm (20 Mars 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je recommande sans hésitation pour ceux qui ont un Mac qui gère le SATA 3




Peu importe ,ce HDD ne sera pas moins performant sur du SATA2 3Gigabits puisqu il est encore  bien loin de pouvoir le saturer,d ailleurs même sur du  SATA1,5 Gigabits.



Lyynk a dit:


> Et si on a un MacBook pro de 2009 avec du sata 2 (3gigabits), normalement, on peut installer ce disque dur aussi, non ? J'aimerais bien investir dans ce disque mais en sata2, les performances ne seront-elles pas trop réduites ?


Non,il ne sera pas plus performant sur un MBP  SATA3.


----------



## big41 (20 Mars 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Peu importe ,ce HDD ne sera pas moins performant sur du SATA2 3Gigabits puisqu il est encore  bien loin de pouvoir le saturer,d ailleurs même sur du  SATA1,5 Gigabits.
> 
> 
> Non,il ne sera pas plus performant sur un MBP  SATA3.



Bien sûr que ce disque fonctionne sur du SATA 2, mais tu peux me dire pourquoi Seagate s'em...de à produire un disque en SATA 3 si ça ne change rien par rapport au SATA 2 ?
J'avou ne rien y comprendre, mon MBP reconnait bien le dialogue en 6Gb/s avec le Momentus XT, alors qu'avec le Momentus 5400tr/mn d'origine il était en 3Gb/s 

Bon cela dit, je suis satisfait par ce disque, qui comme je l'ai déjà évoqué, propose pour 180&#8364; la capacité de stockage d'un disque à plateau et (presque) la vélocité d'un SSD 
Quand on trouvera des SSD de 500Go à moins de 200&#8364;, on verra


----------



## kalm (20 Mars 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Bien sûr que ce disque fonctionne sur du SATA 2, mais tu peux me dire pourquoi Seagate s'em...de à produire un disque en SATA 3 si ça ne change rien par rapport au SATA 2 ?
> J'avou ne rien y comprendre, mon MBP reconnait bien le dialogue en 6Gb/s avec le Momentus XT, alors qu'avec le Momentus 5400tr/mn d'origine il était en 3Gb/s



C est pas parce que l interface HDD est en SATA3 que le HDD sera plus rapide,c est tt simplement parce que c est la nouvelle norme qui apparait. Dans les faits,ce HDD ne dépasse pas les 80MB/s et encore a voir lorsqu  il est presque plein.
Un SATA 1.5 Gigabits suffirait pr le faire tourner a son plein potentiel.
Mais alors pourquoi n embarquerait t il pas un SATA1 ?Ben tt simplement parce que c est plus la norme.


----------



## big41 (20 Mars 2012)

kalm a dit:


> C est pas parce que l interface HDD est en SATA3 que le HDD sera plus rapide,c est tt simplement parce que c est la nouvelle norme qui apparait. Dans les faits,ce HDD ne dépasse pas les 80MB/s et encore a voir lorsqu  il est presque plein.
> Un SATA 1.5 Gigabits suffirait pr le faire tourner a son plein potentiel.
> Mais alors pourquoi n embarquerait t il pas un SATA1 ?Ben tt simplement parce que c est plus la norme.


OK merci pour le renseignement, désolé d'être un peu un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bon quand même, le moments XT possédant 8Go de SSD, ça doit quand même profiter du SATA 3 nan ? :confuses:

Enfin ce que je vois, c'est qu'il est plus rapide que mon vieux C2D avec un SSD crucial


----------



## kalm (20 Mars 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Bon quand même, le moments XT possédant 8Go de SSD, ça doit quand même profiter du SATA 3 nan ? :confuses:


Non


big41 a dit:


> Enfin ce que je vois, c'est qu'il est plus rapide que mon vieux C2D avec un SSD crucial


Il est pas plus rapide,c est le C2D qui est plus lent.les performances d un C300 ou d un M4 sont incomparable avec ce HDD Hybride.


----------



## big41 (20 Mars 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Non
> 
> Il est pas plus rapide,c est le C2D qui est plus lent.les performances d un C300 ou d un M4 sont incomparable avec ce HDD Hybride.


Bon ce WE je fais le test avec le Crucial dans le new MBP et je vous fais un comparo 
Cependant il y a bien quelque chose avec ce disque, parce qu'avec le disque d'origine le MBP démarrait en 55s et avec le Momentus XT SATA 3 c'est 25s :mouais:
Et ne me dis pas que c'est parce que je suis passé d'un 5400tr/mn à un 7200tr/mn


----------



## kalm (20 Mars 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Bon ce WE je fais le test avec le Crucial dans le new MBP et je vous fais un comparo
> Cependant il y a bien quelque chose avec ce disque, parce qu'avec le disque d'origine le MBP démarrait en 55s et avec le Momentus XT SATA 3 c'est 25s :mouais:
> Et ne me dis pas que c'est parce que je suis passé d'un 5400tr/mn à un 7200tr/mn



Ben ,c est complétement normal puisqu apres 2 ou 3 démarrage ,ca se met en cache sur le SSD de 8GB ,c est kifkif pour les APP mais tjrs après un certain nombre de lancement.
Impossible de faire la comparaison av le C300 t as pas les outils, a pars en copie de fichier.


----------



## big41 (20 Mars 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Ben ,c est complétement normal puisqu apres 2 ou 3 démarrage ,ca se met en cache sur le SSD de 8GB ,c est kifkif pour les APP mais tjrs après un certain nombre de lancement.
> Impossible de faire la comparaison av le C300 t as pas les outils, a pars en copie de fichier.



Heuuhhh c'est quoi les APP ??? 
Ben je verrai bien si ça démarre encore plus vite avec le C300 quand même 
Mais je peux t'assurer qu'à l'usage, cet hybride est bluffant, et les apps s'ouvrent presque aussi vite qu'avec un SSD


----------



## kalm (20 Mars 2012)

Je connais ,j ai eu l occasion d essayer.


----------



## htep (31 Mars 2012)

Salut à vous,

Je parcours les forums à la recherche d'un HDD pour mon MPB mi 2009. Le momentus XT 7200 semble intéressant mais j'ai vu également qu'il y avait quand même pas mal de problème (freeze, etc) et qu'il fallait jouer du Jumper ou de downgrade de EFI.

Je voulais savoir si les derniers Firmware corrigeait le problème et je pouvais acheter ce HDD les yeux fermés.


----------



## djiko (31 Mars 2012)

Hello, moi je voudrais juste savoir si des vis particuliers sont à mettre avec ce disque dur. J'ai entendu que ceux de bases ne tenaient pas ... (ma source est peut être foireuse aussi)


----------



## big41 (1 Avril 2012)

htep a dit:


> Salut à vous,
> 
> Je parcours les forums à la recherche d'un HDD pour mon MPB mi 2009. Le momentus XT 7200 semble intéressant mais j'ai vu également qu'il y avait quand même pas mal de problème (freeze, etc) et qu'il fallait jouer du Jumper ou de downgrade de EFI.
> 
> Je voulais savoir si les derniers Firmware corrigeait le problème et je pouvais acheter ce HDD les yeux fermés.



Pas de soucis avec mon XT 750Go depuis environ 3 semaines 
Toujours aussi véloce et une ou deux secondes prés 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




djiko a dit:


> Hello, moi je voudrais juste savoir si des vis particuliers sont à mettre avec ce disque dur. J'ai entendu que ceux de bases ne tenaient pas ... (ma source est peut être foireuse aussi)



Oui ta source est foireuse car j'ai installé ce disque dans un MBP Late 2011 avec les vis d'origine sans soucis.


----------



## htep (1 Avril 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Pas de soucis avec mon XT 750Go depuis environ 3 semaines
> Toujours aussi véloce et une ou deux secondes prés
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------
> ...



Tu n'as pas eu besoin de mettre un jumper pour forcer le SATAI ou modifier l'EFI du mac?
J'ai un mi 2009, est ce que ce sera pareil?
Vraiment bizarre quand même ce disque, j'ai l'impression qui n'a pas le même comportement chez tout le monde


----------



## big41 (1 Avril 2012)

htep a dit:


> Tu n'as pas eu besoin de mettre un jumper pour forcer le SATAI ou modifier l'EFI du mac?
> J'ai un mi 2009, est ce que ce sera pareil?
> Vraiment bizarre quand même ce disque, j'ai l'impression qui n'a pas le même comportement chez tout le monde


Pourquoi forcer le SATA I alors qu'il est en SATA III ?
Je l'ai mis à la place du HDD d'origine et ça va très bien.
Par contre j'ai un MBP Late 2011, je crois que les 2009 sont SATA II comme mon ancien Late 2008.
J'ai eu sur mon Late 2008 un Seagate Momentus Xt 320Go avec 4Go de SSD et je dois avou que j'étais pas convaincu, à tel point que je m'étais payé un SSD Crucial C300 de 256Go.
Mais comme j'étais à l'étroit j'ai pas voulu sacrifié la capacité pour la vélocité et j'ai donc tenté l'aventure de l'hybride avec le Momentus XT 750Go qui possède lui 8Go de SSD et qui ne coûte que 180 ( au lieu de 375 mon Crucial C300  ).
Et bien j'en suis très content, même s'il n'est pas aussi rapide qu'un SSD pur, ça ne se sent pas au quotidien, et mon MBP se lance en 25 secondes maxi en moyenne contre 30 pour l'ancien en SSD.
Donc pour plus de deux fois moins cher, j'ai trois fois plus de capacité pour une vélocité presque identique, pour moi le choix est fait.
Le jour où l'on trouvera des SSD de 500Go pour 200 je verrais, pour l'instant vive le Seagate Momentus XT 750


----------



## Nagno (2 Avril 2012)

Bon bah il ne manque plus que mon MacBook Pro 15" Late 2011 soit équipé de cet Hybrid fantastique!!

J'ai hâte ^^


----------



## big41 (2 Avril 2012)

Nagno a dit:


> Bon bah il ne manque plus que mon MacBook Pro 15" Late 2011 soit équipé de cet Hybrid fantastique!!
> 
> J'ai hâte ^^


J'ai un MBP Late 2011 15" Core i7 et il démarre en moins de 25 secondes avec cet hybride


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (2 Avril 2012)

J'ai ce disque dans un Macbook Pro 15" 2,2 i7 late 2011 depuis 3 mois et tout va bien. Démarrage plus rapide (moins que mon macbook blanc core duo simple de 6 ans dans lequel j'ai installé un SSD), ouverture des apps plus rapide aussi, et aucun soucis d'espace de stockage.

J'ai mis le modèle à 500gig dans le macbook pro (mid 2010 je crois) de ma copine, et là aussi, aucun soucis. Amélioration des performances et augmentation de l'espace de stockage.

J'ai eu un Seagate 7200rpm 500gig dans mon macbook blanc qui a rendu l'âme et qui a été remplacé par Seagate, sous garantie. J'ai installé ce disque dans un portable Sony.

Donc, je suis satisfait des produits de Seagate. Et les Momentus XT sont garanties 5 ans.


----------



## big41 (3 Avril 2012)

Paul Mailhiot a dit:


> J'ai ce disque dans un Macbook Pro 15" 2,2 i7 late 2011 depuis 3 mois et tout va bien. Démarrage plus rapide (moins que mon macbook blanc core duo simple de 6 ans dans lequel j'ai installé un SSD), ouverture des apps plus rapide aussi, et aucun soucis d'espace de stockage.
> 
> J'ai mis le modèle à 500gig dans le macbook pro (mid 2010 je crois) de ma copine, et là aussi, aucun soucis. Amélioration des performances et augmentation de l'espace de stockage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nagno (3 Avril 2012)

big41 a dit:


> J'ai un MBP Late 2011 15" Core i7 et il démarre en moins de 25 secondes avec cet hybride



Oula!!

Là tu ne fais que faire pencher la balance du côté du Momentus XT 750Go!!!


----------



## big41 (3 Avril 2012)

Nagno a dit:


> Oula!!
> 
> Là tu ne fais que faire pencher la balance du côté du Momentus XT 750Go!!!



Ben depuis le temps que je vous le rabâche


----------



## Nagno (3 Avril 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Ben depuis le temps que je vous le rabâche



Non, ça fait un moment que je veux passer la dessus, le SSD est trop cher pour moi.

J'ai hésité avec le Caviar Black, mais bon, la partie SSD du Momentus fait rêver...

Juste maintenant il me faut le trouver au meilleur prix.

J'ai pas trouvé mieux que 172 perso, d'autres ont trouvé moins cher?


----------



## big41 (3 Avril 2012)

Nagno a dit:


> Non, ça fait un moment que je veux passer la dessus, le SSD est trop cher pour moi.
> 
> J'ai hésité avec le Caviar Black, mais bon, la partie SSD du Momentus fait rêver...
> 
> ...


Si t'as tout suivi de mon histoire tu dois savoir que j'ai déjà eu un Momentus XT en 320Godont je n'étais pas convaincu ce qui m'a fait passer au SSD Crucial à ce moment.
Mais 375 pour 256Go ça pique un peu beaucoup 
Alors quand j'ai racheté mon nouveau MBP j'ai cherché le meilleur compromis, et comme je l'ai souvent répété je ne voulais plus sacrifié la capacité au profit de la rapidité.
Après quelques recherches j'ai découvert que ce Momentus XT 750Go était bien différent de la série précédente.
Les 8Go de SSD, les 750Go de HDD et surtout le SATA III m'ont attirés, et le tout pour 180 soit moitié moins cher que le Crucial.
De plus, Seagate à encore fait évoluer son hybride avec un nouveau logiciel sensé améliorer ses performances.
Donc achat, installation et quelques redémarrage plus tard j'étais conquis 
Un pur SSD restera plus rapide c'est sûr mais à quel prix ?


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (4 Avril 2012)

"De plus, Seagate à encore fait évoluer son hybride avec un nouveau logiciel sensé améliorer ses performances."

Quelle est la dernière révision de leur logiciel? J'ai la SM12.

Et si il y a une mise à jour de disponible, on procède comment pour l'installer?

Dites big41, entre votre macbook et celui de votre copine, lequel est le plus "rapide" dans un usage quotidien? J'ai un vieux macbook blanc core duo simple avec un ssd qui est plus rapide pour plusieurs opérations que mon macbook pro 15 2,2 i7.


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Avril 2012)

Tinkiet, avec le SSD il le restera, plus rapide


----------



## big41 (4 Avril 2012)

Paul Mailhiot a dit:


> "De plus, Seagate à encore fait évoluer son hybride avec un nouveau logiciel sensé améliorer ses performances."
> 
> Quelle est la dernière révision de leur logiciel? J'ai la SM12.
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas quelle est la version du firmware de mon disque, mais c'est carrément un nouveau logiciel sur le 750Go qui ne se trouve pas sur les autres modèles. Je crois que cette technologiel s'appelle "FAST Factor", et elle est sensée booster le disque.
Pour la MAJ du firmware de mémoire il faut créer un CD bootable et démarrer dessus, ensuite ça se démerde tout seul 
Enfin je te dit ça de mémoire, j'avais eu l'occasion de faire une MAJ du XT 320 et il me semble avoir procéder ainsi 

Pour la rapidité du MBP c'est à peu près la même chose.
Mon MBP Core i7 2,2Ghz démarre plus vite avec l'hybride que le MBP C2D 2,4Ghz (23sec contre 30), ensuite ça dépend des applications. Généralement il et aussi rapide que le SSD sur celles que j'utilise le plus fréquemment et qui se stocke sur la partie SSD, par exemple iTunes avec 25Go de zik, des films, des série TV et les apps iPhone/iPad s.ouvre en un rebond dans le dock, iPhoto aussi, maill et safari idem ( même parfois avant d'avoir la connection internet).
Ensuite tout dépend de l'application, c'est dans l'ensemble plus rapide qu'un HDD classique mais ça reste moins rapide qu'un SSD pur, par exemple Word si je ne lAi pas ouvert depuis longtemps va prendre plus de MBP à se lancer.
Mais ça reste dans tous les cas plus rapide qu'un simple HDD, et au quotidien ça ne me gêne pas car même après avoir un SSD durant un an je ne me sens pas bridé par le Momentus XT.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2012)

Non rien... :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

Moi il me tente bien le 500 go pour remplacer mon 320 go à 7200 tours, j'avoue que je découvre sur le tard, je n'avais aucune idée de l'existence d'un tel disque ! 

Alors intéressant ou pas pour qui déjà possède un 7200 tours et qui n'est jamais contre un petit coup de boost en plus de son vieux mac de 2006 ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2012)

En même temps quand on regarde le test et les benchs, bof bof... la différence avec le momentus 7200 tours classique est un peu ridicule.


----------



## big41 (9 Mai 2012)

Ah ben oui, quant tu fais un test X-bench c'est sûr que le Momentux XT n'arrive pas à la cheville d'un SSD.
Je me suis amusé à faire le test et à le comparer à ceux que j'avais fait avec le Crucial C300 et y'a pas photo, le Momentux XT est enterré par le SSD.
Mais à l'usage ça ne se ressent pas, mon MBP est rapide et fluide, je ne me torve pas bridé par ce disque.
Ce WE j'ai fait la comparaison avec le Crucial C300 qui est dans mon ancien MBP (celui de ma chérie maintenant).
J'ai donc démonté le C300 pour l'installé dans mon MBP et j'ai redémarré l'ordi.
Et bien sur le démarrage c'est plus rapide de 5 secondes environ. Le MBP démarre en 18/23sec env. contre 25 à 27 avec le momentus (j'suis pas très précis avec mes gros doigt sur le chrono de l'iPhone  ).
Ensuite c'est vrai que les apps s'ouvrent plus vite encore avec le SSD, mais très franchement ce Momentux XT 750Go avec ses 8Go de SSD s'en sort très bien.
Encore une fois, les résultats des tests vont clairement donner le SSD vainqueur, mais à l'usage le XT n'est pas ridicule loin de là, et surtout pour 100 de moins qu'un 256Go SSD (crucial M4 par exemple) il offre le triple de capacité.


----------



## mistik (9 Mai 2012)

Il faudra que j'installe le mien sur un mbp 13" Late 2009. Mais ce sera moins bien qu'avec le 750 Go car mon 500 Go n'a que 4 Go de SSD.


----------



## flambi (9 Mai 2012)

Et comment ça se passe quand on utilise une partition bootcamp? Le SSD met en cache aussi la partie Windows ? Merci


----------



## big41 (9 Mai 2012)

Aucune idée j'ai pas windaube sur mon Mac, j'ai assez de cette m...de au boulot pour pas la subir en plus à la maison 

Donc je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne dans cette configuration


----------



## sclicer (9 Mai 2012)

Je suis toujours en SD23, je compte refaire une clean installe, j'ai intérêt à en profiter pour passer en SD supérieur (lequel)?
Modèle : Momentus XT 500go.


----------



## big41 (9 Mai 2012)

sclicer a dit:


> Je suis toujours en SD23, je compte refaire une clean installe, j'ai intérêt à en profiter pour passer en SD supérieur (lequel)?
> Modèle : Momentus XT 500go.


Je crois que le firmware actuel des modèles 500Go est SD28
Pour le 750Go pas de MAJ.
Et j'en suis toujours très satisfait 
Quand les SSD de 500Go seront moins cher et aux environs de 200 je le changerais mais en attendant il me va bien.
L'idéal serait un hybride avec 64Go de SSD pour l'OS et 500 ou 750Go pour le stockage


----------



## ssigur (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment faîtes vous pour voir la version du firmware de votre disque Momentus XT?
J'ai regardé dans les informations systèmes mais je n'ai rien qui ressemble à "SD25" ou "SD28".
Il y a bien un numéro de révision (Révision: SM12) mais je ne sais pas si il s'agit de cela.

Merci.
Stéphane


----------



## djayhh (11 Mai 2012)

Je viens de parcourir l'ensemble des 32 pages de ce thread pour découvrir vos avis sur la bête.
A la conclusion, j'apparais comme un extra-terrestre avec mon Macbook 13" Alu de fin 2008 car je n'ai lu aucun retour de commentaire d'un de ses utilisateurs.

Alors savez-vous si simplement le 720go est compatible avec celui-ci ?

Je souhaiterai donner une seconde petite jeunesse à ma machine et les performances de ce disque semble intéressantes.

Toutefois, ce dernier étant en SATA III, n'y aura-t-il pas une perte conséquente de performance ? Ou est-ce simplement une norme qui n'interfère pas sur les performances ?
Pourrais-je dès lors profiter de ses pleines performances sur mon Macbook 13" Alu (fin 2008) si ce disque est compatible ? 

Merci de votre avis pour mon presque ancêtre de MB


----------



## ced68 (11 Mai 2012)

djayhh a dit:


> Je viens de parcourir l'ensemble des 32 pages de ce thread pour découvrir vos avis sur la bête.
> A la conclusion, j'apparais comme un extra-terrestre avec mon Macbook 13" Alu de fin 2008 car je n'ai lu aucun retour de commentaire d'un de ses utilisateurs.
> 
> Alors savez-vous si simplement le 720go est compatible avec celui-ci ?
> ...



J'ai un MacBook 13" de 2008 (pas alu) et oui tu pourras l'installer dessus. Le sata 3 n'est pas un problème, c'est rétrocompatible avec les anciennes versions. Don't worry !


----------



## David16 (11 Mai 2012)

Pis en même temps sata3 mais bridé niveau débit au sata 2 donc c est juste commerciale ... Moi j ai revendu mon 750g car trop ernivore a mon gout sur un mBP 2011


----------



## djayhh (11 Mai 2012)

ced68 a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook 13" de 2008 (pas alu) et oui tu pourras l'installer dessus. Le sata 3 n'est pas un problème, c'est rétrocompatible avec les anciennes versions. Don't worry !



Merci à toi.

Y as-tu installé le 750Go ?
Si c'est le cas, pourrais-tu partager ton retour d'expérience ? 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------




David16 a dit:


> Pis en même temps sata3 mais bridé niveau débit au sata 2 donc c est juste commerciale ... Moi j ai revendu mon 750g car trop ernivore a mon gout sur un mBP 2011



ernivore ?


----------



## David16 (11 Mai 2012)

Franchement oui ! Sur un 13" de 2011 c'est vraiement flagrant comparaît biensur à un 5400 tr de chez apple ... C est pour ca je vais passer au ssd 512 je pense


----------



## djayhh (11 Mai 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Franchement oui ! Sur un 13" de 2011 c'est vraiement flagrant comparaît biensur à un 5400 tr de chez apple ... C est pour ca je vais passer au ssd 512 je pense



ssd 512 ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Mai 2012)

SSD 512Go? :O


----------



## David16 (11 Mai 2012)

Au moins ca consomme beaucoup moins


----------



## djayhh (11 Mai 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Au moins ca consomme beaucoup moins



merci


----------



## big41 (11 Mai 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Pis en même temps sata3 mais bridé niveau débit au sata 2 donc c est juste commerciale ... Moi j ai revendu mon 750g car trop ernivore a mon gout sur un mBP 2011



Je confirme, le SATA 3 est valable pour la partie SSD, mais le disque à plateau est en SATA 2.
Cependant ça booste quand même pas mal les performances de mon MBP 2011.
Je confirme aussi pour la consommation d'énergie, c'est impressionnant la perte d'autonomie avec ce Momentus 750Go 
Moi aussi je voudrais y installer un SSD comme dans mon ancien MBP mais le coût d'un 512Go est prohibitif.
Je pourrais peut être installé le SSD Crucial C300 que j'ai dans mon ancien MBP mais je ne pense pas que ma chérie soit d'accord pour que je cannibalise son ordi (ben depuis qu'elle l'a récupéré elle ne veut plus le lâcher )
J'ai fait le test avec le C300 dans mon MBP, j'ai juste installé le disque du MBP de ma chérie dans le mien et le temps de démarrage est encore raccourci (environ 18sec prêt à faire feu) et les apps s'ouvrent à la vitesse de la lumière, c'est flagrant et encore plus rapide qu'en sur mon ancien MBP Late 2008 (celui de ma chérie maintenant donc c'est bon vous suivez ? ).

Et comme toi David je trouve que ce Momentus pompe trop d'energie, je vais peut être voir pour le revendre mais le prix des SSD 512Go est vraiment trop cher 
Et je voudrais reprendre un Crucial car les MAJ se font sans soucis par comme sur OCZ
Et 256Go je suis un peu trop à l'étroit 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------




ssigur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment faîtes vous pour voir la version du firmware de votre disque Momentus XT?
> J'ai regardé dans les informations systèmes mais je n'ai rien qui ressemble à "SD25" ou "SD28".
> ...


Il me semble que l'on peut le voir via "à propos de ce Mac" "plus d'infos" ou un truc comme ça

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------




djayhh a dit:


> Merci à toi.
> 
> Y as-tu installé le 750Go ?
> Si c'est le cas, pourrais-tu partager ton retour d'expérience ?
> ...



Energivore


----------



## djayhh (11 Mai 2012)

L'association SSD+HD est elle possible sur un Macbook Unibody 13" (Late 2008) ?


----------



## big41 (11 Mai 2012)

djayhh a dit:


> L'association SSD+HD est elle possible sur un Macbook Unibody 13" (Late 2008) ?


Ben normalement oui


----------



## Nagno (11 Mai 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je confirme, le SATA 3 est valable pour la partie SSD, mais le disque à plateau est en SATA 2.
> Cependant ça booste quand même pas mal les performances de mon MBP 2011.
> Je confirme aussi pour la consommation d'énergie, c'est impressionnant la perte d'autonomie avec ce Momentus 750Go
> Moi aussi je voudrais y installer un SSD comme dans mon ancien MBP mais le coût d'un 512Go est prohibitif.
> ...



Sinon tu peux utiliser le XT en DD externe dans un joli boitier.

Comme ça tu peux mettre ton SSD 256Go dans le Mac et en externe les 750Go. Même pas besoin de virer le SuperDrive


----------



## David16 (11 Mai 2012)

Oui possible avec un berceau du type optical bay ! Mais la pareil , niveau conso c est un hdd et un ssd ! Donc bon a voir ...!   Je me suis vraiement posé la question du 512 g (ssd ) j'avais commandé un momentus 500 et 750 ! J'ai commencé par installé le 750 et vu la conso qu'il prenait j'ai abandonné l'idée d'en mettre deux et j'ai d'ailleurs revendu les deux pour repasser au 5400tr (750g western digital)...  Maintenant je me pose la question soit de prendre un ssd M4 de 512 ou un 256 et une time capsule pour iphoto et itunes ...


----------



## ssigur (11 Mai 2012)

ssigur a dit:


> Comment faîtes vous pour voir la version du firmware de votre disque Momentus XT?
> J'ai regardé dans les informations systèmes mais je n'ai rien qui ressemble à "SD25" ou "SD28".
> Il y a bien un numéro de révision (Révision: SM12) mais je ne sais pas si il s'agit de cela.





big41 a dit:


> Il me semble que l'on peut le voir via "à propos de ce Mac" "plus d'infos" ou un truc comme ça



Oui c'est bien là que je regarde mais je ne trouve pas l'info.
A moins qu'il s'agisse de la ligne : "_Révision: SM12_" ?

Stéphane


----------



## big41 (11 Mai 2012)

ssigur a dit:


> Oui c'est bien là que je regarde mais je ne trouve pas l'info.
> A moins qu'il s'agisse de la ligne : "_Révision: SM12_" ?
> 
> Stéphane


Oui effectivement c'est bien à cette ligne que je pensais mais c'est pas ça.
Je ne sais plus comment on le trouve... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------




Nagno a dit:


> Sinon tu peux utiliser le XT en DD externe dans un joli boitier.
> 
> Comme ça tu peux mettre ton SSD 256Go dans le Mac et en externe les 750Go. Même pas besoin de virer le SuperDrive


Ouais c'est vrai, mais un Momentus XT en disque de sauvegarde c'est pas vraiment utile.
Pour l'instant il me convient dans l'ensemble.
OK ça vaut pas un vrai SSD, ça vibre un peu, ça pompe la batterie, c'est un peu moins rapide mais ça booste bien mon MBP.
C'est sûr que quand j'ai essayé avec le Crucial C300, là c'était vraiment génial, jamais vu un ordi aussi rapide 
Alors je me dis qu'avec le Crucial M4 qui est plus rapide encore que le C300 ça doit être whouhahouuuuu 

Et il est vrai que maintenant les SSD Crucial sont moins cher, il y a un an c'était près de 400 pour un 256Go, aujourd'hui on trouve un M4 aux environ de 220 toujours en 256Go...

Rhaaaa ça me démange, j'aurai pas dû essayer le C300 dans mon MBP


----------



## djayhh (11 Mai 2012)

Par contre, je prolonge un peu le sujet de ce thread en vous demandant vos avis sur la marche à suivre pour la réinstallation du système sur ce nouveau disque.
Après la lecture des quelque pages de ce sujet ainsi que d'autres sur ce forum, plusieurs avis divergent.
Y a-t-il une solution à privilégier pour réinstaller Lion à part de Snow Leopard tout en conservant la même configuration existante ? 
Peut-on le faire via Time Machine ? Ou faut-il passer par un clone ?

Désolé de cette question mais je suis intéressé d'avoir vos avis sur la bonne manière de procédé.


----------



## big41 (11 Mai 2012)

Le plus simple reste le clone.
Le plus propre la clean instal avec TM

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------

Clin d'oeil à David16, j'ai commandé ce soir un SSD Crucial M4 en 256Go sur "RdC", j'avais un bon d'achat de 10 ce qui me fait le M4 livré à 210 roros 
CR dès qu'il sera installé et comparo avec le Momentus qui va être à vendre


----------



## David16 (12 Mai 2012)

Y aurat pas photos pour ton M4 ... Tu vas vraiement être content surtout pour la batterie et la vitesse


----------



## big41 (12 Mai 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Y aurat pas photos pour ton M4 ... Tu vas vraiement être content surtout pour la batterie et la vitesse


Je sais oui 
En fait c'est un peu grâce à notre conversation que je me suis décider à changer, et aussi parce que j'ai tester le C300 dans mon MBP 
Je trouvais que la batterie ne tenait pas, mais je ne suis pas rester longtemps avec le disque 5400 d'origine, je l'ai pratiquement changer de suite pour le momentus.
Et en fait comme ma chérie garde mon ancien MBP alors que je voulais le revendre et lui ouvrir une session sur le mien, j'ai plus besoin d'une aussi grosse capacité.

De plus j'avais un bon d'achat à utiliser du RdC, et comme le prix du 256Go est assez "doux" je me suis fais plais' 
Jai hate de le recevoir et de l'installer, c'est clair que ça va être une bombe le Core i7 avec un SSD
M4 

Je dois cependant dire que le Momentus XT est très performant et très franchement assez proche d'un SSD.
Mais je vais retrouver le confort du SSD avec ses démarrages d'applications instantané et ses temps d'accès hyper rapide 
Et surtout ma batterie va lui dire merci, parce que là c'est juste plus possible, je crois que j'ai à peine de quoi visionner un film 

CR et comparo dès que installé


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (13 Mai 2012)

Pour les Canayens qui lisent ce forum, le Seagate Momentus XT 750gig est à 160$ (plus 9$ de shipping et la taxe fédérale seulement) chez Memory Express. Un maudit bon prix, je l'ai eu à 200$ au même endroit en décembre dernier. En fait il est encore au même prix mais un rabais de 40$ cette semaine. 

NB. Je ne fait que partager l'info.....


----------



## Elbalo (13 Juin 2012)

Salut Djayhh,

tu as sauté le pas ? J'ai moi aussi un macbook alu de 2008 et je voudrais savoir ce que tu as fait... Je me demande surtout pour le bruit, et la conso accessoirement...
Et vu l'evolution limitée des MAcbookPro de cette semaine, je vais attendre un peu avant de changer toute ma machine... C'est mon banquier qui va être déçu


----------



## Xian (13 Juin 2012)

J'ai installé le 500 Go (v mes posts plus haut) dans mon MBP early 2009 (dernier modèle avant l'Unibody) ainsi que dans le MacBook blanc d'un ami (procédure très facile : il suffit d'enlever la batterie, retirer 3 vis et le HD sort en tirant sur une languette !). Nous en sommes très contents. Je ne vois aucune différence de consommation par rapport au disque antérieur. ça fait à peine plus de bruit. Je pense qu'il trouve que sa batterie dure un peu moins longtemps, mais forcément, maintenant qu'il peut mettre ses photos sur le portable, il s'en sert plus, avec des programmes plus gourmands.

Forcément, un vrai SSD doit consommer moins et être totalement silencieux, mais ça reste cher pour avoir 500 ou 750 Go.

Après plusieurs mois, je reste très content de mon achat. Je n'ai pas fais le pas de deux disques dont un SSD pour le système et les applis mais ce serait vraiment l'idéal.


----------



## Laubuntu (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour 

Je viens de me pencher sur le Momentus XT dernière génération (750 Go), quand on parle de *8 Go de SSD*, c'est du vrai SSD avec lancement d'appli instant, et tous les avantages du SSD ?

A ce compte là, ce disque serait vraiment très intéressant pour moi, 8 Go me parait suffisant pour installer des applis comme FCPX, Phoshop et Logic Pro...

Après le "bémol" se fera sur l'accès aux données...


----------



## elamapi (25 Juin 2012)

Non ce n'est pas un VRAI ssd, tu le ne vois pas, ca agit comme un cache, les applis et petites datas que tu utilises le plus seront placé dedans de manière transparente.


----------



## Laubuntu (25 Juin 2012)

elamapi a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas un VRAI ssd, tu le ne vois pas, ca agit comme un cache, les applis et petites datas que tu utilises le plus seront placé dedans de manière transparente.



Effectivement, c'est ce que je viens de lire dans un test.
C'est une utilisation "_intelligente_" de la SSD si on veut ... ?
C'pas mal tout ça!


----------



## Aozera (25 Juin 2012)

C'est loin d'être aussi rapide qu'un véritable SSD. Pour avoir la version précédente (avec 4Go), c'est pas mal et quelques applications sont boostés ainsi que le démarrage, mais sans plus. Après la version avec 8Go doit mieux s'en tirer.


----------



## David16 (25 Juin 2012)

J'ai eu les deux (500 et 750 ) seul bémol la consommation énergétique du 750 giga ! Je l'ai revendu pour ça d'ailleurs


----------



## big41 (25 Juin 2012)

Aozera a dit:


> C'est loin d'être aussi rapide qu'un véritable SSD. Pour avoir la version précédente (avec 4Go), c'est pas mal et quelques applications sont boostés ainsi que le démarrage, mais sans plus. Après la version avec 8Go doit mieux s'en tirer.





David16 a dit:


> J'ai eu les deux (500 et 750 ) seul bémol la consommation énergétique du 750 giga ! Je l'ai revendu pour ça d'ailleurs



Je plussois avec David.
J'ai eu les deux, les 750 est nettement plus rapide que le 500 (du moins il a plus boosté mon MBP) mais la consommation du 750 et les "vibrations" me l'ont fait démonté et remplacer par un Crucial M4


----------



## steinway59 (26 Juin 2012)

Hello!

j'ai la version de 500 Go du Momentus XT depuis pile 2 ans maintenant sur un macbookpro core 2 duo 2,4Ghz, 4Go Ram qui date de mars 2008 

mon bilan : personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de vibrations, quand je le sollicite bcp j'entends les accés au disque mais rien de plus, et la vitesse de mon mac s'est trouvée transformée depuis!
donc oui excellent rapport qualité/prix/performances. 

si c'était à refaire je prendrais maintenant la version de 750 Go 
maintenant je songe plus à mettre un SSD à la place de mon superdrive pour y installer le système, Logic et Aperture, et mettre ma biblio Aperture sur le Momentus (enfin si c'est si possible tout ça, je vais me renseigner)


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2012)

steinway59 a dit:


> mon bilan : personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de vibrations, quand je le sollicite bcp j'entends les accés au disque mais rien de plus, et la vitesse de mon mac s'est trouvée transformée depuis!
> donc oui excellent rapport qualité/prix/performances.
> 
> *si c'était à refaire je prendrais maintenant la version de 750 Go *



Moi aussi  car j'ai besoin de place !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juin 2012)

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...-Hybride-sata-II-Momentus-XT-ST95005620AS.htm

Le 500 Go à 80 . De mémoire, j'ai en tête 100  comme meilleur prix.


----------



## Xian (28 Juin 2012)

Super bonne affaire !


----------



## djayhh (8 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je plussois avec David.
> J'ai eu les deux, les 750 est nettement plus rapide que le 500 (du moins il a plus boosté mon MBP) mais la consommation du 750 et les "vibrations" me l'ont fait démonté et remplacer par un Crucial M4



Est ce qu'il a une nette différence de consommation (énergétique) avec le Crucial M4 ?


----------



## big41 (8 Juillet 2012)

djayhh a dit:


> Est ce qu'il a une nette différence de consommation (énergétique) avec le Crucial M4 ?


Ben je trouve qu'avec le M4 j'ai retrouvé une autonomie correcte mais le XT ne pompe quand même pas la batterie en 1h 

Au passage, mon Momentus XT 750Go est à vendre


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

On ne peut malheureusement pas tout avoir ! Le meilleur des deux mondes ne peut concurrencer un super SSD de même capacité excepté par son prix top top


----------



## mamarion (23 Juillet 2012)

Hello ! 

Bon .. voila, je viens d'acquerir un momentus xt 500G 7200/mn (mais pas installé)
voila pourquoi : ma vieille bécane core 2duo avec son DD 5000/mn, 4G ram, ne lis pas ou pas vraiment  les nouveaux fichiers vidéos que je lui balance.. impossible de faire du montage correctement. 

les nouveaux formats sont très lourd : 1080/50P. ça saccade sec. (avchd .. rewrapé) 

Y a t'il des gens qui ont eu le même problème et qui ont opté pour la même solution ? 

merci merci


----------



## Xian (24 Juillet 2012)

Ben essaie, ça devrait accélérer les phases de lecture-écriture. Depuis que j'ai le XT, Aperture a vachement accéléré. ça devrait le faire aussi pour la vidéo


----------



## michio (5 Septembre 2012)

Momentus 750Go installé début juillet, installé en lieu et place du 200Go 7200trm d'origine sur mon MBP early 2008.
Petite baisse d'autonomie, mais ma batterie est "morte" (plus de 750 cycles...), moins de 2h d'autonomie avant, environ 1h30 maintenant en y allant cool : bureautique et navigation internet.
Installation de ML dès sa sortie, l'autonomie a pris une plus grosse baffe à cette occasion.

Impressions après presque 2 mois d'utilisation : forcément, comme le 200go était plein comme un oeuf (plus de 180Go utilisés), il y a un boost sensible des performances.
Très sensible sur les applis utilisées à répétition (le "cache" ssd très efficace donc).
A l'ouverture aussi. Sauf à ne pas redémarrer souvent : je ne le faisais que tous les 3 ou 4 jours. La gain est minime alors. En redémarrant tous les jours ou les 2 jours, c'est une bombe 
Idem à la fermeture.

Il semble aussi très sensible à un entretien Onyx régulier (en virant les caches inutiles).

Pour l'utilisation de Fusion (malgré un passage de XP Pro à Seven le mois dernier), les performances sont en net progrès, que ce soit en version 3 (que j'utilisais jusqu'à ML), avec XP, puis Seven ou en version 5 avec Seven (depuis quelques jours).

Inconvénient majeur : le bruit.
Il est nettement plus bruyant que le 7200trm que j'avais avant. Peu sensible la journée, mais le soir, au calme, on entend vraiment le DD souffler... :mouais:
Parfois aussi, il semble vibrer lors de travail un poil intensif (Fusion, PSE, iTunes, avec Safari et Office ouvert en fond par exemple).

Ne pouvant me payer ni un nouveau MBP, ni un ssd 512Go, le Momentus XT Hybrid 750Go est pour mon usage un excellent compromis : vitesse et stockage.


----------



## Xian (6 Septembre 2012)

michio a dit:


> Ne pouvant me payer ni un nouveau MBP, ni un ssd 512Go, le Momentus XT Hybrid 750Go est pour mon usage un excellent compromis : vitesse et stockage.


Je viens de faire le pas de manière économique : un SSD de 128 Go à moins de 100  et une baie d'accueil à environ 10 . Je vais installer le SSD à l'emplacement du disque dur et le Momentus à la place du lecteur optique. Je vous donnerai les résultats de la comparaison, y compris avec l'installation de ML.


----------



## Xian (8 Septembre 2012)

Nouveau retour d'expérience :

J'ai donc mis un SSD Crucial à la place du Momentus, et mis le momentus dans une "optical bay", achetée sur eBay  à la place du graveur de DVD.

Je suis les "pas à pas" de ifixit qui sont très clairs et très détaillés et tout se passe bien, comme quand j'ai remplacé le disque dur d'origine par le Momentus.

J'avais déjà installé Montain Lion sur le SSD et migré les comptes utilisateurs, sans la musique, les photos et vidéos que je vais laisser sur le Momentus

Je redémarre et ... horreur, ... Le MBP met trois minutes pour démarrer ! J'ai même cru que ça ne démarrait pas du tout. De plus, il ne voit que le SSD. le Momentus, dans la baie n'apparait pas.

Après m'être essuyé le front, je rouvre la bête, j'appuie bien sur tous les connecteurs, je referme, et sans remettre aucune vis, je refixe la mémoire, la batterie, je redémarre et en 23 secondes, j'ai la fenêtre d'ouverture de session. J'ouvre la mienne en quelques secondes. C'est très rapide. Les applis s'ouvrent très vite, ... Bref, c'est du vrai SSD.

Seul bémol : le Momentus est devenu illisible. Le système me propose de le reformater. Comme je n'ai trouvé aucune info sur ce problème, je vais le faire, puis migrer les données depuis ma sauvegarde time machine.

Sauf si quelqu'un a une idée...

Pour le reste, c'est très silencieux, d'autant que pour le moment, le Momentus ne tourne pas


----------



## big41 (8 Septembre 2012)

M...de pas de pot...
J'espère pour toi que tout rentrera dans l'ordre.
Je suis content de mon SSD Crucial M4 mais je m'y sens à l'étroit, au point de regretter le Momentus XT 750Go, certes les 8Go de SSD ne rivalisaient pas vraiment avec les 256G du Crucial, mais les 750G de capacité des plateaux eux étaient bien confortables 
Je m'offrirais bien un Crucial en 512Go mais l'état actuel de me finances ne me le permet pas 
J'aime le silence et l'absence de vibration du SSD, et les 7200tr du Momentus XT se sentais sur mon MBP, mais je reconnais que même si le pur SSD est plus véloce, la différence à l'utilisation quotidienne n'est pas énorme avec le XT 750, et je pense que pour le commun des utilisateurs c'est suffisant.
Vivement que Seagate sorte un XT avec 32 ou mieux 64Go de SSD, comme ça il y aurait de quoi installer l'OS sur le SSD et les fichiers sur les plateaux


----------



## David16 (9 Septembre 2012)

@xian !   Tu as étais dans les préférences / démarrage ? Pour voir quel disque est séléctionné pour le boot ?  Moi je ressorts de sav sur un 15 de 2012 . Changement de carte et remise du DD d'origine ... Quand j'ai voulu réinstaller mon ssd crucial 512 , j'ai eu prés d'une minutes avant le boot . D'ailleurs j'ai cru qu'il n'allait pas demarré ! Puis aprés avoir était dans les préférence et plusieurs petits redémarrage il est revenut comme avant avec quelques secondes avant le boot ...


----------



## Xian (9 Septembre 2012)

Apparemment, c'est la baie qui est défectueuse (ou son connecteur) : quand j'y mets un autre disque, j'ai le même problème : disque illisible. Quand j'essaie de le formater, il me dit que c'est impossible : "impossible d'écrire sur le dernier bloc" (ou secteur, j'ai oublié). Ce que j'ai lu sur ce forum au sujet de cette erreur, c'est "le disque est mort de chez mort. Faut le remplacer". Pourtant, je peux reformater le disque dans un boitier externe sans problème. Ça n'arrive que dans "l'optical bay". Par contre, quand je remets le graveur de DVD en place, il semble fonctionner sans problème. 

J'ai donc écrit au vendeur et j'attends sa réponse.

La lenteur au démarrage n'était due qu'à l'absence de connexion du lecteur ATA.

J'ai écris au vendeur qui a répondu tout de suite. Il me demande de vérifier une série de choses, comme si j'avais un pc (disque maître et esclave, BIOS, ...) et il me demande d'essayer la baie dans un autre laptop Dell... Peut-être qu'il s'est trompé et m'a envoyé un caddy pour Dell au lieu de Macbook Pro. Espérons.

Pour le reste, mon MBP n'a jamais été aussi silencieux, mais je n'ai que 128 Go de stockage. Pas possible de remettre mes photos et ma musique.


----------



## michio (9 Septembre 2012)

Il me semble avoir lu dans des essais MacGé de baie pour que certains bas de gamme posaient des problèmes de contacts ?


----------



## Aozera (9 Septembre 2012)

J'ai acheté ma baie sur Macway. Elle est (trop ?) chère, mais aucun soucis avec, mon SSD (M4 128Go) est reconnu sans problème.


----------



## Xian (16 Octobre 2012)

Après multiples tests et discussion avec le vendeur, j'ai reçu la nouvelle baie et tout baigne !

Système ultra-rapide sur le SSD, musique, photos et vidéos sur le Momentus, pour un accès rapide aussi.

Seul point noir : quand j'éjecte le momentus, le MBP est totalement silencieux. Quand le momentus est monté, on l'entend quand même vachement. C'est sans doute le prix du compromis volume-vitesse. J'aimerais quand même une solution pour désactiver l'activité du momentus quand il ne sert pas (pour le moment, je l'éjecte et utilise utilitaire disque pour le monter à nouveau)

Résumé : la baisse de prix des SSD risque de rendre ce bon vieux Momentus obsolète !


----------



## big41 (16 Octobre 2012)

Xian a dit:


> Après multiples tests et discussion avec le vendeur, j'ai reçu la nouvelle baie et tout baigne !
> 
> Système ultra-rapide sur le SSD, musique, photos et vidéos sur le Momentus, pour un accès rapide aussi.
> 
> ...



La baisse des prix du SSD c'est pas pour tout de suite 
115 les 750Go pour le Momentus contre 400 les 512Go pour un Crucial M4 la messe est dite 
Mais c'est vrai que le momentus s'entend et se sent dans le MBP, alors que le Crucial se fait oublier (j'ai un M4).
Mais je commence à être à l'étroit dans ses 256Go et j'ai pas les moyens pour un 512, alors je commence à réfléchir à reprendre un XT 750, bien que je craigne que les vibrations et le bruit me  gène :hein:


----------



## Xian (16 Octobre 2012)

Quand je n'avais que le XT, je trouvais qu'il s'entendait à peine plus que le 5.400 t/m d'origine, mais par rapport à un SSD, c'est autre chose.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> 115 les 750Go pour le Momentus contre 400 les 512Go pour un Crucial M4 la messe est dite


360  il y a 1,5 mois chez RdC :love: (et dans les 600  en janvier , quand j'avais commencé à regarder les tarifs !)


----------



## big41 (17 Octobre 2012)

Xian a dit:


> Quand je n'avais que le XT, je trouvais qu'il s'entendait à peine plus que le 5.400 t/m d'origine, mais par rapport à un SSD, c'est autre chose.



Ouais c'est sûr que le SSD est le top 
Quand j'ai acheté le MBP cette année j'ai d'abord commencé avec le 5400tr/mn d'origine avant de lui greffer le XT 750, et je trouvais qu'on l'entendais un peu plus que le HDD d'origine.
Mais je sortais d'un MBP avec SSD (que ma chérie a récupéré) et je n'étais plus habitué aux "vibrations et soufflement" d'un disque à plateau.
Cependant j'envisage quand même d'y revenir car même si les SSD baissent, 360 pour 512Go ça reste cher comparé à l'hybride de Seagate.


----------



## BS0D (17 Octobre 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la question des prix big41, cela dit mon momentus xt 320Go fait un bruit du tonnerre depuis quelques temps. c'est comme avoir les ventilos a 4000rpm constamment. et si je le pose sur mon lit, je peux pas reposer ma tete sur l'oreiller parce que ca me vibre dans la machoire :rateau: (oui, j'ai fait le test histoire de... hehe!).

J'ai essayé de le revisser plus fort, puis l'inverse, et rien n'y fait.

Par ailleurs, les performances étaient cool au début (gros contraste avec le hitachi par defaut et ses 5400rpm ?) mais la j'ai l'impression qu'il mouline bien trop, et surtout trop lentement.

Si j'en change un jour, ca sera pour un SSD sans nul doute.


----------



## michio (17 Octobre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> La baisse des prix du SSD c'est pas pour tout de suite
> 115&#8364; les 750Go pour le Momentus contre 400&#8364; les 512Go pour un Crucial M4 la messe est dite
> Mais c'est vrai que le momentus s'entend et se sent dans le MBP, alors que le Crucial se fait oublier (j'ai un M4).
> Mais je commence à être à l'étroit dans ses 256Go et j'ai pas les moyens pour un 512, alors je commence à réfléchir à reprendre un XT 750, bien que je craigne que les vibrations et le bruit me  gène :hein:


Le prix du 256Go a quand même été divisé par deux entre le moi d'avril/mai quand j'ai commencé à regardé les tarifs et aujourd'hui !
Environ 350&#8364; pour le 256Go Samsung 830 en avril, 170&#8364; la semaine dernière chez MacWay... 
6 mois seulement...
Mon Superdrive devenant capricieux (lecture des CD "PC" aléatoire), je commence à envisager un OpticalBay ; le Momentus irait dedans (réservé aux gros fichiers et TimeMachine -à supposer que ce montage soit possible dans mon vieux MBP early 2008), le reste sur un SSD 256.

A ce jour, après 3 mois, mon avis sur le Momentus reste d'actualité.


----------



## big41 (17 Octobre 2012)

Oui tu as raison les prix ont baissés, j'ai payé mon 256Go M4 en début d'année environ 200.
Mais le 512Go reste encore cher 
Pour l'instant je gère le volume de mon 256G sans trop de problème, mais parfois ça devient pénible de toujours surveiller le taux de remplissage.
J'ai encore de la marge avant de l'avoir plein comme un neuf, et bien sûr je préférais rester sur un SSD car c'est vraiment agréable, pas de bruit ni de vibration et je peux balader mon MBP sans le mettre en veille sans risque pour les plateaux.
On peux toujours espérer une baisse d'ici la fin de l'année ou le début de l'autre.


----------



## Invité (24 Octobre 2012)

Tiens, je vois ce post.
J'ai acheté un MomentusXt 750 il y a 2 mois maintenant.
C'est pour un Mini C2D@2GHz de 2009. Je l'avais déjà passé à 8Go de Ram, mais son disque dur merdique (en vitesse) et sa faible capacité était un sérieux frein.
Donc depuis 2 mois, j'ai ce Momentus dont je suis ravi. 
Le boot est un poil plus rapide, mais les applis lourdes (Toshop CS5, //6, etc) tirent vraiment parti du cache et bizarrement même des trucs qui à priori n'utilisent pas le cache sont bien plus réactifs.
Est-ce dû aux 7200t/m ? Je ne sais pas, mais c'est cool !


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (31 Octobre 2012)

J'ai changé le Momentus XT 750 pour OCZ Vertex 4 512.

Première constatation; le bruit. Il était vraiment bruyant le Momentus.

Et ensuite, un gain de vitesse, ouff!

Mais le silence, quel bonheur!


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2012)

C'est vrai que j'ai des SSD dans mes iBook.
C'est cool ! 
Mais pour le prix d'un hybride, je serais à moins de 300Go !
Et mon Momentus (dans un Mini) je ne l'entends pas. En tous cas, bien moins  que le DDE  (Usb2) branché sur ma Freebox ! :mouais:


----------



## big41 (1 Novembre 2012)

Paul Mailhiot a dit:


> J'ai changé le Momentus XT 750 pour OCZ Vertex 4 512.
> 
> Première constatation; le bruit. Il était vraiment bruyant le Momentus.
> 
> ...


Je voudrais bien passé au SSD 512 car mon M4 256 est trop juste, mais le prix des SSD 512Go me refroidit :afraid::afraid:
C'est pour ça que j'envisage de revenir au Momentus XT mais comme tu le fais remarquer le bruit et les vibrations me l'avait fait remplacer par un SSD 
Il me reste donc à attendre une baisse des SSD


----------



## michio (1 Novembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je voudrais bien passé au SSD 512 car mon M4 256 est trop juste, mais le prix des SSD 512Go me refroidit :afraid::afraid:
> C'est pour ça que j'envisage de revenir au Momentus XT mais comme tu le fais remarquer le bruit et les vibrations me l'avait fait remplacer par un SSD
> Il me reste donc à attendre une baisse des SSD


Attendre une petite appui qui permettra le Fusion Drive sur nos vieilles bécanes : un SSD 256, un Momentus en Optical Bay, et hop...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2012)

michio a dit:


> Attendre une petite appui qui permettra le Fusion Drive sur nos vieilles bécanes : un SSD 256, un Momentus en Optical Bay, et hop...



Pourquoi attendre ? :style:


----------



## big41 (1 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi attendre ? :style:


Cool 
Mais je garde mon super drive pour l'instant


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (1 Novembre 2012)

Le plaisir d'une machine silencieuse m'amène à ne pas installer mon Momentus XT 750 en place du Superdrive. Et actuellement l'espace disque est suffisant et quand ce ne sera plus le cas, les prix d'un ssd 512giga seront bien moins que ce que j'ai déboursé pour le Vertex 4. Finito les disques durs à plateaux pour moi!


----------



## Le docteur (4 Novembre 2012)

Ca les ferait chier de faire un vrai "hybride" avec une quantité un peu plus conséquente de SSD (et encore, avant c'était du foutage de gueule).
Ca reste pour l'instant en-dessous de ma mémoire vive. Faut pas pousser...


----------



## albinoz (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai un Momentus XT 750 dans un MacBookPro 13" puis dans 15" Unibody. RAS si ce n'est une meilleur reactivité qu'un disque classique pour un prix très correct.
Aujourdh'ui plus tenté par un Fusion drive sur Mon MacPro,
j'attend quelques retour d'expérience de la bidouille car je pas de SSD pour testé moi même.


----------



## Alméti (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai installé il y a 5 mois environ un Momentus XT 750Go dans mon MBP 15"' de bientôt 4 ans (acheté début janvier 2009 donc pas SATA III). Il est aussi silencieux que le Hitachi d'origine. Question vélocité, si j'enchaîne 20 redémarrages, ça démarre effectivement vite (35s), sinon rien d'époustouflant - peut-être pour des raisons SATA.

Photoshop n'était pas lent avant mais j'ai tout de même l'impression que quand je bosse sur un gros projet et rouvre le fichier plusieurs fois par jour, effectivement il doit y avoir un petit mieux difficilement quantifiable. En fait, j'ai l'impression de retrouver ma machine "neuve" (surtout que j'ai fait une quasi clean-re-install en passant à Mountain Lion) sans pour autant avoir monté un turbo dedans!

Par-contre, quand je suis à la maison (sans voisins mitoyens ou proches), j'ai l'habitude d'écouter de temps à autres la musique très fort... bah je me suis rendu compte que mon Momentus XT est sensible aux vibrations et me réclame de baisser le son, sinon l'accès au disque est perturbé et la musique coupe.

Bref, ça reste un bon disque dur aux performances honorables mais qui ne remplace pas pour autant un SSD dans un ordinateur pourvu en SATA III. Du coup, le SuperDrive de mon MacBook Pro risque d'être remplacé par un SSD si je prends un iMac. En attendant, rien ne presse, les performances de mon ordinateur sont suffisantes en PAO (et même montage Full HD). Enfin, je peux attendre 5 ou 10s de plus qu'un soft s'ouvre...


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Alméti a dit:


> J'ai installé il y a 5 mois environ un Momentus XT 750Go dans mon MBP 15"' de bientôt 4 ans (acheté début janvier 2009 donc pas SATA III). Il est aussi silencieux que le Hitachi d'origine. Question vélocité, si j'enchaîne 20 redémarrages, ça démarre effectivement vite (35s), sinon rien d'époustouflant - peut-être pour des raisons SATA.
> 
> Photoshop n'était pas lent avant mais j'ai tout de même l'impression que quand je bosse sur un gros projet et rouvre le fichier plusieurs fois par jour, effectivement il doit y avoir un petit mieux difficilement quantifiable. En fait, j'ai l'impression de retrouver ma machine "neuve" (surtout que j'ai fait une quasi clean-re-install en passant à Mountain Lion) sans pour autant avoir monté un turbo dedans!
> 
> ...


Sur mon ancien MBP Late 2008 ça faisait comme toi, du mieux mais après moult démarrage et au premier arrêt total il oubliait tout.
Sur un MBP Late 2011 par contre il y avait une réelle accélération 
Le 2008 est SATA II le 2011 SATA III mais je ne sais pas si ceci explique cela


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Sur mon ancien MBP Late 2008 ça faisait comme toi, du mieux mais après moult démarrage et au premier arrêt total il oubliait tout.


Bizarre, je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon late 2007

Seul inconvénient (normal) : quand on est nombreux à utiliser la machine (plusieurs sessions) on ne voit plus l'avantage du SSD.
Par contre, pour 1 seul user, (d'après mon expérience perso) ça marche bien.


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bizarre, je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon late 2007
> 
> Seul inconvénient (normal) : quand on est nombreux à utiliser la machine (plusieurs sessions) on ne voit plus l'avantage du SSD.
> Par contre, pour 1 seul user, (d'après mon expérience perso) ça marche bien.



Alors je dois préciser que sur le late 2008 j'avais installé un Momentus XT 320Go avec 4Go de SSD et SATA 2.
Et il ne gardait pas en mémoire sur sa partie SSD ce qui permettait de l'accélérer.
Par contre le XT 750Go avec 8Go de SSD et SATA 3 que j'avais installé dans le late 2011 lui améliorait considérablement les performances après 3 ou 4 reboot et surtout les conservait.


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca les ferait chier de faire un vrai "hybride" avec une quantité un peu plus conséquente de SSD (et encore, avant c'était du foutage de gueule).
> Ca reste pour l'instant en-dessous de ma mémoire vive. Faut pas pousser...



En effet, un Hybride avec 128 Go + 1 To ce serait déjà pas mal. Par contre il faut corriger les problème de bruit et de consommation ...

LE 750 XT est à un peu plus de 100 euros mais bon j'ai du mal à me dire que ça vaut vraiment le coup. Et les SSD sont trop chers et trop petit. Je suis en 750 Go et je vise au moins du 1 To maintenant ...

D'ailleurs au lieu d'essayer de courir vers le 5mm comme le fait WD avec ses futurs Hybrids, je préfèrerais voir sortir du 2To en 9,5 mm, avec une version Hybrid


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca les ferait chier de faire un vrai "hybride" avec une quantité un peu plus conséquente de SSD (et encore, avant c'était du foutage de gueule).
> Ca reste pour l'instant en-dessous de ma mémoire vive. Faut pas pousser...



:mouais: Tu as plus de 64 Go de Ram sur un MacBook ?


----------



## Invité (12 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: Tu as plus de 64 Go de Ram sur un MacBook ?



La partie SSD des hybrides est à 8Go au mieux, je pense que c'est le sens de la réflexion


----------



## geo_36 (15 Novembre 2012)

j'ai un momentus XT 750 dans mon mbp early 2011  j'ai 16go de ram et il démarre en 18 sec j en suis satisfait mais le bruit et les vibrations son vraiment présentes, de plus la conso sur batterie aussi a sérieusement augmenté

je me tate a lacher 350 dans un crucial M4 512 je gagne en rapidité et en silence 

je ne veux pas faire de montage en optical bay


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2012)

Oui donc dommage qu'il n'y ait pas le même modèle avec la partie DD en 5400 tr. J'ai l'impression qu'un DD 7200 qui ne vibre et ne fait pas de bruit ça n'existe pas ...


----------



## geo_36 (15 Novembre 2012)

Je me tâte vraiment quitte a perdre 250go entre mon mementus xt et un crucial.  Si je saute le pas je revendrais le momentus qui a 6 mois ça sera toujours ça de pris

Après je sais pas si j attend encore un peu que le prix baisse vu qu il était a 600 en début d année ou si je le prend tout de suite


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2012)

geo_36 a dit:


> Après je sais pas si j attend encore un peu que le prix baisse vu qu il était a 600 en début d année ou si je le prend tout de suite


Surveille les prix : il était à 280  sur amazon.de il y a deux semaines


----------



## geo_36 (15 Novembre 2012)

Zut ça aurais pu le faire a ce prix la. C est dommage


----------



## Xian (15 Novembre 2012)

geo_36 a dit:


> Zut ça aurais pu le faire a ce prix la. C est dommage


Ben cherche un peu, et si tu trouves, fais le nous savoir


----------



## geo_36 (15 Novembre 2012)

C est bien ce que je fait


----------



## big41 (15 Novembre 2012)

Un Crucial M4 512 à 280 je prend aussi 
Mon 256 commence à être plein


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2012)

Il faut donc surveiller attentivement les sites.

Ma stratégie : regarder tous les jours (même très rapidement) _Les numériques_, qui relaye souvent des bons plans (dans le domaine techno).


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2012)

geo_36 a dit:


> j'ai un momentus XT 750 dans mon mbp early 2011  j'ai 16go de ram et il démarre en 18 sec j en suis satisfait mais le bruit et les vibrations son vraiment présentes, de plus la conso sur batterie aussi a sérieusement augmenté
> 
> je me tate a lacher 350 dans un crucial M4 512 je gagne en rapidité et en silence
> 
> je ne veux pas faire de montage en optical bay



Ca fait plusieurs fois que lis ça : bruit et vibrations.
Bien sûr un Mini c'est pas nomade, mais il n'y a aucun bruit chez moi le soir et si j'ai des disques usb branchés je les entend, ça n'est jamais arrivé avec le Momentus.
Il est à moins de 50cm de mes oreilles et bon, c'est vrai que je n'ai plus mes oreilles d'il y a 30 ans (quand j'avais 20 ans ! ) mais question bruit c'est le néant, question vibration, je ne l'ai pas sur les genoux, donc c'est plus subjectif !
Ca dépend peut être de la fixation interne ?


----------



## geo_36 (16 Novembre 2012)

J ai vérifier mes fixations elles sont parfaite en faite le Mac est passer sur ma table de salon et elle a aussi tendance a amplifier le bruit c est sur que dans un Mac mini c est pas dérangeant  

Après ce n est pas non plus handicapant que mon mbp fasse un peu de bruit et vibre un peut.  Mais quand même!


----------



## big41 (5 Décembre 2012)

Mon Crucial 256G commence à être plein, j'ai encore de la marge mais il va sérieusement que je pense à augmenter la capacité du DDI.
Je ne veux pas me passer du super drive sinon le fusion drive m'aurai tenté.
Je suis le "court" des SSD et ça passe pas en dessous de 350 pour 512Go 
Donc j'envisage à nouveau de repasser sur un Momentus XT 750Go car je préfère quand même 750G pour 110 que 512 pour 350


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je suis le "court" des SSD et ça passe pas en dessous de 350 pour 512Go


C'est là que tu regrettes la promo Amazon.de du mois dernier à 280  

Ptet les soldes en janvier ?


----------



## big41 (5 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est là que tu regrettes la promo Amazon.de du mois dernier à 280 
> 
> Ptet les soldes en janvier ?



Oui je regrette, je l'avais vu cette promo mais j'avais pas réussi à passer commande avec mon identifiant français, et la langue de geuth moi j'suis pas doué


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> la langue de geuth moi j'suis pas doué



Oui, on voit ça  Goethe doit s'en retourner dans sa tombe !


----------



## big41 (5 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, on voit ça  Goethe doit s'en retourner dans sa tombe !


Je ne savais plus l'orthographe et j'ai eu la flemme de chercher


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je ne savais plus l'orthographe et j'ai eu la flemme de chercher



Un véritable OstroGoethe celui-là !!!


----------



## mistik (6 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, on voit ça  Goethe doit s'en retourner dans sa tombe !


Mais  non il s'en fout le Goth Goethe !


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Mais  non il s'en fout le Goth Goethe !



Plutôt un GolGoethe dans Goldorak, non ?



Bon après cette pause ludique, revenons aux Hybrides.

Je vois que Toshiba a annoncé une nouvelle gamme, avec deux modèles 750 Go et 1 To doté de 8 Go de mémoire NAND (SLC) et 32 Mo de cache.

Le bon coté de la chose c'est que la partie DD reste en 5400 tours. Donc pas de vibrations, moins de chauffe et de consommation. Mais on garde l'accélaration aux fichiers les plus courant avec la partie SSD.

Donc ça me parait plus raisonnable que celui de WD pour préserver l'autonomie de la machine.

Et surtout Toshiba annonce sur son site que ce sont les premiers modèle d'un gamme, donc on peut rêver à d'autres séries avec une partie SSD plus grosse. Perso j'espère qu'on aura un jour du 128 Go+1/2To en Hybride, ce serait une combinaison parfaite.

Pas encore de prix pour la gamme Toshiba, mais sortie début 2013. Je prendrais le 1 To pour remplacer le WD 750 actuel (qui est bien plein).


----------



## big41 (6 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Plutôt un GolGoethe dans Goldorak, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne nouvelle ça 
J'espère aussi que Tosh aura le bon goethe de mettre plus de SSD à l'intérieur dedans son hybride


----------



## Invité (6 Décembre 2012)

Ben moi, le mien de Momentus il vibre pas, tiens !


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ben moi, le mien de Momentus il vibre pas, tiens !



Oui mais les témoignages sont très différents d'un utilisateur à l'autre. Un peu comme les DD 7200 d'avant.

Perso je préfère rester sur du 5400, l'écart de perfs est vraiment faible aujourd'hui. Et c'est la partie SSD qui va donner le vrai coup de boost.


----------



## Invité (6 Décembre 2012)

Sur un Mini en tous cas, c'est top.
Après un MB ou MBP, je pense qu'on fait la différence (vibrations et autonomie)
Mais moi je suis super content. Le SSD met un boost incroyable sur le boot et les applis courantes et le 7200 booste le reste !


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Sur un Mini en tous cas, c'est top.
> Après un MB ou MBP, je pense qu'on fait la différence (vibrations et autonomie)
> Mais moi je suis super content. Le SSD met un boost incroyable sur le boot et les applis courantes et le 7200 booste le reste !



Je suis bien d'accord, sur un mini je n'hésiterais pas, mais sur un MBP, un 7200 fait tomber l'autonomie ... d'ailleurs c'est le reproche le plus courant que je lis sur le Momentus, pour certain la baisse d&#8217;autonomie est importante. J'attends donc le Toshiba avec impatience.


----------



## sclicer (7 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part après 2ans avec un Momentus, je compte passer au SSD.
J'espère obtenir plus de rapidité sous Word (fichier 300 pages) et sous Sigma Photo Pro.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2012)

sclicer a dit:


> J'espère obtenir plus de rapidité sous Word (fichier 300 pages)



Fichier de 300 pages sous Word :afraid: Tu risques surtout d'obtenir une belle perte de temps (obligé de tout retaper). Word, c'est un document par chapitre, pas pour tout le bouquin, au delà d'un certain volume, il a une grosse tendance à véroler ses fichiers qu'il refuse de ré-ouvrir par la suite !


----------



## big41 (7 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord, sur un mini je n'hésiterais pas, mais sur un MBP, un 7200 fait tomber l'autonomie ... d'ailleurs c'est le reproche le plus courant que je lis sur le Momentus, pour certain la baisse dautonomie est importante. J'attends donc le Toshiba avec impatience.



T'as un lien pour le Toshiba dont tu parles ?
J'arrive pas à le trouver, merci


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> T'as un lien pour le Toshiba dont tu parles ?
> J'arrive pas à le trouver, merci


itou !


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> T'as un lien pour le Toshiba dont tu parles ?
> J'arrive pas à le trouver, merci



En vente début 2013 

J'espère que Western Digital sortira les siens en même temps comme ça on aura un peu de concurrence !


----------



## big41 (9 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> En vente début 2013
> 
> J'espère que Western Digital sortira les siens en même temps comme ça on aura un peu de concurrence !



En fait j'avais pas vu dans ton message le lien pour les info sur le toshiba 

Le WD en 5mm ça me tente pas trop, je suis pas pour une trop grande miniaturisation. :sick:


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> En fait j'avais pas vu dans ton message le lien pour les info sur le toshiba
> 
> Le WD en 5mm ça me tente pas trop, je suis pas pour une trop grande miniaturisation. :sick:



Oui je suis tout à fait d'accord. Je préfèrerais qu'ils continuent à faire du 9,5 mm avec un grosse partie flash et 1 ou 1,5 To de disque classique


----------



## big41 (10 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Oui je suis tout à fait d'accord. Je préfèrerais qu'ils continuent à faire du 9,5 mm avec un grosse partie flash et 1 ou 1,5 To de disque classique


Idem


----------



## mistik (15 Décembre 2012)

Je l'ai acheté il y a de cela quelques mois mais ce n'est qu'hier que j'ai enfin décidé d'installer mon Momentus XT (hybrid SSD) 500 Go dans mon mbp 13" de 2009 ! 

Je me suis lancé dans cette installation (en ayant préalablement cloné ma partition sous Snow Leopard) après avoir constaté que mon disque dur d'origine avec 320 Go commençait à très vite se remplir. 

Première impression, il n'est pas très discret. :hein:

J'ai créé une partition Bootcamp pour y installer Windows Seven.

Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## arturostralia (1 Janvier 2013)

message supprimé ( je ne sait pas comment le faire disparaitre de la discussion!)


----------



## mistik (1 Janvier 2013)

Une application de l'iPhone intitulée "_Decibels_" mesure un peu plus de 60 dB avec mon Momentus XT Hybrid SSD de 500 Go en fonctionnement. 

Le positif est que le démarrage se fait maintenant entre 30 et 40 secondes contre avant entre 2 et 3 minutes (avec toutes mes applications qui se lancent). 

Les applis que j'utilise quotidiennement démarrent beaucoup plus vite (Firefox, iTunes, Word, etc.)

Je ne regrette pas mon achat. 

D'ailleurs, j'ai commandé 2 Momentus XT Hybrid SSD de 750 Go pour mon Mac mini Late 2009 que je compte transformer en Mac mini serveur.


----------



## big41 (12 Janvier 2013)

Western Digital annonce la sortie de ses hybrides.
Ils promettent un WD Black SSHD de 1To avec 24Go de SSD.
Si le prix est contenu, ça risque fort de beaucoup m'intéresse car mon SSD est bientôt plein.
Je voulais racheter un Momentus XT 750G mais je crois que je vais attendre un peu.
Plus d'info sur le bô site MacGé: http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258457/western-digital-presente-ses-premiers-disques-hybrides


----------



## mistik (13 Janvier 2013)

Pour moi c'est trop tard, j'ai déjà reçu les 2 Momentus XT Hybrid SSD de 750 Go !


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2013)

Encore trop petit sur la partie flash, je préfère en avoir plus et rester sur 5400 pour la partie DD ...


----------



## mistik (14 Janvier 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Pour moi c'est trop tard, j'ai déjà reçu les 2 Momentus XT Hybrid SSD de 750 Go ! ...


... et aujourd'hui je reçois l'optibay de OWC  il ne me manque plus que le courage, la volonté ainsi que le temps  pour installer mes 2 Momentus XT Hybrid SSD de 750 Go et faire tourner Snow Leopard Serveur dans mon Mac mini 2009 tout mimi ! :love:


----------



## kramik (27 Janvier 2013)

Salut,

Je souhaite installer un SSD 256 Go pour l'OS et les applis et le Momentus 750 Go à la place du lecteur optique pour stocker du Data : principalement des rushes HD pour du montage pro que j'effacerai du DD une fois le montage terminé. J'aurai 16go de Ram, la partie Flash du Seagate, étant donné qu'elle n'apprendra pas de mon utilisation des applis me servira-t-elle à qqch ?

Thanks.


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2013)

Si tu as un SSD comme premier disque, ça ne te sert à rien d'avoir un hybride en plus. Prend toi plutôt un WD de 1To Scorpio Blue qui aura l'avantage de moins consommer et donc de te donner un poil plus d'autonomie.


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2013)

+1 avec melaure.
Pour le prix achète un gros disque


----------



## big41 (28 Janvier 2013)

J'ai toujours mon SSD de 256Go qui commence à se remplir, mais je lorgne vers Fusion Drive.
En fait je pense qu'il serait préférable quitte à sacrifier le super drive de créer une partition Fusion Drive avec mon SSD de 256 couplé à un HDD de 1To.
Le jour où je suis prêt à me séparer du super drive c'est je pense ce que je ferai.
En attendant je fais le ménage sur mon MBP pour ne pas trop encombrer le petit SSD


----------



## kramik (28 Janvier 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu as un SSD comme premier disque, ça ne te sert à rien d'avoir un hybride en plus. Prend toi plutôt un WD de 1To Scorpio Blue qui aura l'avantage de moins consommer et donc de te donner un poil plus d'autonomie.



C'est ce que je me disais mais j'ai déjà commandé le matos en question ...

D'un autre côté, si le problème de mise en veille est résolu depuis le 500 Go, il ne peut pas fonctionner moins bien qu'un 7200 tours classique. 

Je me demande si les 8Go vont fonctionner comme de la mémoire cache traditionnelle et palier le fait qu'il sera connecté en SATA II.

C'est juste dommage qu'on ne puisse le configurer manuellement, pour placer dans la mémoire flash des types de fichiers plutôt que des fichiers spécifiques (les rendus vidéo dans mon cas).


----------



## geo_36 (29 Janvier 2013)

finalement j ai sauter le pas j 'ai acheter le crucial M4 512 je devrais le recevoir demain 

en espérant que tout fonctionne correctement "trim" je vais revendre mon momentus xt 750 

avec mes 16GO de ram le ptit macbook 13 devrais booster pas mal  et en SILENCE


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2013)

Perso je ne vais pas me séparer de mon superdrive sauf si je le remplace par le dernier graveur BR slim slot-in de Pioneer.

En stockage si ça ne bouge pas plus dans l'hybrid, je passerais au Crucial M500 de 960 Go quand il sera dispo ... j'aurais ainsi tous les avantages !


----------



## geo_36 (29 Janvier 2013)

C clair je voulais pas non plu supprimer mon super drive on en a pas souvent besoin mais quant on en a besoin bah il est la 

J ai préférer économiser plus pour prendre un 512 plutôt que de bricoler avec une optical bay  faut partir de principe ou soit on est tout hdd soit tout ssd en prenant les 2 c est source de problème est on profite pas pleinement des vitesses du ssd car le hdd a côté le bride quant de transfère de l un a l autre


----------



## thierry37 (29 Janvier 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Une application de l'iPhone intitulée "_Decibels_" mesure un peu plus de 60 dB avec mon Momentus XT Hybrid SSD de 500 Go en fonctionnement.



60dB, c'est le bruit sur un marché.
ça fait un barouf, ton disque !! 

http://www.antibruit.org/images/echelle2.jpg


----------



## geo_36 (29 Janvier 2013)

Ça parait gros si l iPhone est posé sur le Mac avec les vibration et la raisonnance c est possible mais pour prendre la mesure il Faudrais tenir ml iPhone a 20 cm du Mac


----------



## thierry37 (29 Janvier 2013)

(je ne parle que pour mon mac de bureau, pas encore de MBA)

Le nouveau Toshiba est très intéressant, mais perso, je pencherai plutot vers le FusionDrive, avec un 256Go et 1To derrière.
Les 8Go de "cache" SSD, je sais pas si c'est vraiment suffisant.

Vous avez déjà pu comparer SSD et Hybrid, en terme d'utilisation, démarrage, etc ?
(désolé si je n'ai pas relu les 30 pages précédentes.)

Très bon article (en anglais), sur le FD : http://www.anandtech.com/show/6679/a-month-with-apples-fusion-drive


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2013)

Oui tu as raison 8 Go chez Toshiba ce n'est pas beaucoup, pas assez en fait.

Chez Western Digital, ce serait plutôt entre 16 et 24, mais j'ai peur qu'il n'y ait que des modèles "black" et pas "blue" ... c'est d'ailleurs idiot de ne proposer que du 5 et 7mm d'épaisseur et pas des modèles de 9mm avec beaucoup plus de Go en SSD ...


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2013)

Il n'y a pas de comparaison entre un SSd et un hybride.
L'hybride est un compromis, il ne peut en aucun cas se comparer à un SSD. Et ça se ressent au boot par exemple
Néanmoins dans mon Mini, je trouve ça très largement suffisant en matière de réactivité + les 750Go de stockage


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de comparaison entre un SSd et un hybride.
> L'hybride est un compromis, il ne peut en aucun cas se comparer à un SSD. Et ça se ressent au boot par exemple
> Néanmoins dans mon Mini, je trouve ça très largement suffisant en matière de réactivité + les 750Go de stockage



L'hybride sera mature quand il aura 128 Go de SSD intégré ...


----------



## djayhh (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer un bon moment à lire les 39 pages de ce thread et ma conclusion en est... la confusion !!
J'étais parti confiant pour l'achat d'un Momentus XT 750 Go mais après tant d'avis contradictoires, me voilà hésitant... 

Y a-t-il des personnes satisfaites de ce disque ? 

Je possède un macbook alu late 2009 dont le disque dur vient de me lâcher. 
Je souhaiterai lui donner une dernière vie avant de devoir l'oublier et j'envisageais de lui octroyer le Momentus XT 750 plutôt qu'un disque "traditionnel" comme un WD Scorpio 1To par exemple... 
Mais est ce que mon macbook ne le subira-t-il pas trop ? Ne chauffera-t-il pas d'une manière excessive par exemple ? Ou l'autonomie ne tombera-t-elle pas en flèche ? Quant à la stabilité du système dessus ? 
Voici mes questions existentielles à la suite de la lecture de ce post.

Merci de me rassurer ou de m'aider à choisir la meilleure alternative si besoin est.
L'envie n'est pas une recherche de performance absolue mais un confort.


----------



## geo_36 (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour pour faire simple il est extra il est rapide quasi autant qu un ssd a l allumage extinction et appli souvent ouverte

Mais malheureusement dans mon mbp 13 early 2011 il chauffe consomme vibre et fait du bruit

Je l ai revendu pour un ssd uniquement pour les points négatif cités au dessus j ai perdu 250 go mais le confort c est extra


----------



## smickers (13 Mars 2013)

geo_36 a dit:


> il est extra il est rapide quasi autant qu un ssd a l allumage extinction



Autant qu'un ssd ? Pour avoir les 2 je peux te dire que tu n'atteint pas la vitesse d'un ssd, très très loin de la. C'est certe plus rapide qu'un hdd classique mais c'est pas non plus à ce rouler par terre.
Pour moi cet hybrid à 25-30% des capacités d'un ssd et 70-75% d'un hdd à plateaux.


----------



## geo_36 (13 Mars 2013)

Sur les application que tu ouvre tout les jours mail iTunes pages allumer éteindre oui j ai pas vu de diff avec la ssd en meme temps le hdd va placer les fichiers courant sur la partie ssd après pour le reste transfére de fichier appli moins courantes oui c est plus long


----------



## smickers (13 Mars 2013)

Non bah encore une fois mail, safari, iTunes etc la différence entre hybrid et ssd c'est le jour et la nuit, en tout cas dans mon cas.


----------



## djayhh (13 Mars 2013)

donc sur mon macbook alu late 2009, il risque fort de le faire chauffer et d'en diminuer fortement son autonomie ? 

que me conseillez vous comme alternative dans ce cas là ?

un pur SSD n'en est pas une du fait de son prix et de mon utilisation


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2013)

geo_36 a dit:


> Sen meme temps le hdd va placer les fichiers courant sur la partie ssd après pour le reste transfére de fichier appli moins courantes oui c est plus long


Ce que tu décris, c'est le fonctionnement du Fusion drive.
Un disque hybride n'est pas un Fusion drive.

J'ai un hybride de 500 Go et je n'ai pas noté de perte de l'autonomie (mais je ne passe pas mon temps à regarder l'autonomie et noter l'heure non plus ) ni d'augmentation de la température.


----------



## djayhh (13 Mars 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce que tu décris, c'est le fonctionnement du Fusion drive.
> Un disque hybride n'est pas un Fusion drive.
> 
> J'ai un hybride de 500 Go et je n'ai pas noté de perte de l'autonomie (mais je ne passe pas mon temps à regarder l'autonomie et noter l'heure non plus ) ni d'augmentation de la température.



et niveau bruit ?? 
il est monté sur quel macbook ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

smickers a dit:


> Autant qu'un ssd ? Pour avoir les 2 je peux te dire que tu n'atteint pas la vitesse d'un ssd, très très loin de la. C'est certe plus rapide qu'un hdd classique mais c'est pas non plus à ce rouler par terre.
> Pour moi cet hybrid à 25-30% des capacités d'un ssd et 70-75% d'un hdd à plateaux.



Cela dit, comparer un hybride à un SSD, est-ce bien raisonnable ? On n'est pas dans le même contexte, là : on prend un SSD quand on a besoin de performance, mais des besoins de place très limités (512 Mo, très cher maxi pour le SSD), alors que l'hybride, lui, est à comparer avec le disque classique : amélioration notable de la performance et capacité équivalente pour un prix un peu plus élevé, mais pas énormément ! pour le prix d'un 512 Go SSD "premier prix" (je parle de disques "internes", là), on peut trouver 4 disques hybrides de 750 Go (soit 3 To en tout), comparer juste la performance brute, je ne suis pas certain que ça soit vraiment pertinent 

Toutefois, en ce qui concerne les disques hybrides, j'émettrais un bémol en ce qui concerne les Mac Pro : dans le vieux PowerMac G4 qui me sert de serveur (un "Fw 800" bi processeur à 1,42 Ghz) sous "Leopard Server", j'ai 4 disques ATA 100 de 160 Go en RAID 0 logiciel, ben cet assemblage, en performance, il ridiculise largement un disque hybride, bien que chaque disque, pris individuellement, ils soient ridicules comparativement à ce même disque hybride. Donc, pour les possesseurs de Mac Pro qui ont une politique de sauvegarde raisonnablement efficace, plutôt que d'y mettre un seul disque hybride, le RAID logiciel de Mac OS pourrait leur offrir une solution performante à moindres frais : 4 disques classiques de 500 Mo en RAID 0 seront largement plus rapide qu'un seul disque de 2 To, fut-il hybride !

Et pour la fiabilité : chez moi, ça tourne en permanence depuis plus de deux ans sans que j'ai rencontré le moindre problème (de toute façon, j'ai une sauvegarde).


----------



## djayhh (13 Mars 2013)

c'est surtout le bruit et le chauffage qui me préoccupe le plus sur mon macbook... :hein:


----------



## smickers (13 Mars 2013)

djayhh a dit:


> c'est surtout le bruit et le chauffage qui me préoccupe le plus sur mon macbook... :hein:



Rien à signaler pour ma part de ce point de vue ci


----------



## djayhh (13 Mars 2013)

smickers a dit:


> Rien à signaler pour ma part de ce point de vue ci



sur ton macbookpro ?


----------



## smickers (13 Mars 2013)

Oui vu que je n'ai que ça, pas de chauffe particulière et pas plus de bruit qu'un hdd classique. Après l'autonomie je fais pas vraiment attention.


----------



## djayhh (14 Mars 2013)

personne d'autre pour un avis concernant le bruit ou une probable surchauffe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2013)

djayhh a dit:


> personne d'autre pour un avis concernant le bruit ou une probable surchauffe ?



Raisonnablement, pourquoi voudrais tu que ça fasse plus de bruit qu'un disque "standard" aux caractéristiques équivalentes ? Quand à la surchauffe, je ne vois pas ce qu'elle a de "probable", un SSD chauffe moins qu'un disque mécanique, pas de frottements, pas de pièces mécaniques en mouvement  Aucune raison ! Les disques hybrides consomment plus que ceux d'origine parce que ce sont des mécaniques 7200 tr/mn qui remplacent le plus souvent des disques à 5400 tr/mn, pas à cause du SSD, qui n'induit qu'une surconsommation très marginale.


----------



## djayhh (14 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Raisonnablement, pourquoi voudrais tu que ça fasse plus de bruit qu'un disque "standard" aux caractéristiques équivalentes ? Quand à la surchauffe, je ne vois pas ce qu'elle a de "probable", un SSD chauffe moins qu'un disque mécanique, pas de frottements, pas de pièces mécaniques en mouvement  Aucune raison ! Les disques hybrides consomment plus que ceux d'origine parce que ce sont des mécaniques 7200 tr/mn qui remplacent le plus souvent des disques à 5400 tr/mn, pas à cause du SSD, qui n'induit qu'une surconsommation très marginale.



merci de ce retour pertinent.
donc si je résume bien, c'est plus le passage de 5400 à 7200 qui peut occasionner des vibrations ou du bruit car entre le momentus et un disque classique tournant à 7200 il n'y a pas de raison que ça bruite ou chauffe plus ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2013)

djayhh a dit:


> merci de ce retour pertinent.
> donc si je résume bien, c'est plus le passage de 5400 à 7200 qui peut occasionner des vibrations ou du bruit car entre le momentus et un disque classique tournant à 7200 il n'y a pas de raison que ça bruite ou chauffe plus ?



Ben &#8230; Objectivement, s'il y en a, je ne vois pas lesquelles, à moins qu'ils n'utilisent vraiment des disques merdiques, ce qui paraitrait assez contre-productif ! :mouais:


----------



## michio (15 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Objectivement, s'il y en a, je ne vois pas lesquelles, à moins qu'ils n'utilisent vraiment des disques merdiques, ce qui paraitrait assez contre-productif ! :mouais:


Ben clairement, mon Momentus 7200trm est plus bruyant que mon 7200trm d'origine 
Il y a aussi une différence, c'est que l'ancien semblait tourner tout le temps à la même vitesse.
Le Momentus a des variations de vitesses audibles.
Ma femme ayant un 5400trm dans son MBP, le 7200trm que j'avais avant était un tout petit peu plus audible. 
Les deux ordis côte à côte en fonctionnement, on n'entend plus le sien tourner maintenant, que le mien.

Par contre, en terme de conso ou de chauffe, pas de différence constatée entre les deux 7200trm.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2013)

michio a dit:


> Ben clairement, mon Momentus 7200trm est plus bruyant que mon 7200trm d'origine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben tu te contredis toi même, là, tu nous dis que ton momentus est plus bruyant que ton ancien 7200 tr, qu'avant ton MBP était plus bruyant que celui de ta femme, et que maintenant, c'est le contraire


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2013)

C'est pour ça que je reste en 5400 sur tout mes portables.

Mais les concurrents de Seagate ont annonçé des hybrides SSD/DD 5400 tr/min, donc plus de problème de chauffe/bruit, avec l'avantage du boost de la partie SSD.


----------



## michio (15 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu te contredis toi même, là, tu nous dis que ton momentus est plus bruyant que ton ancien 7200 tr, qu'avant ton MBP était plus bruyant que celui de ta femme, et que maintenant, c'est le contraire



Je reformule (comme en classe : reformuler 12 fois en espérant être compris juste une ) :
- avant, mon 7200 oem était à peine plus bruyant que son 5400 (qu'on entendait)
- maintenant, le bruit de mon 7200 xt couvre totalement son 5400 (qu'on n'entend plus)


----------



## big41 (15 Mars 2013)

J'ai eu un Momentus XT320Go dont je n'étais pas satisfait sur mon MBP Late 2008, je suis donc passé au Crucial C300.
Quand j'ai acheté mon MBP Late 2011, j'ai installé un Momentus XT 750Go qui me donnait satisfaction, mais j'ai profité d'une promo pour me prendre un Crucial M4, et c'est vrai que le SSD est et restera supérieur aux hybrides.
Par contre, je regrette la capacité du Momentus, parce que là je suis à l'étroit dans les 256Go du M4 
J'attend la sortie des hybrides de Western Digital qui annonce 1To de HDD en 5400tr/mn avec 24Go de SSD
Même Seagate abandonne les 7200tr/mn, c'est peut être un signe...
Il y a aussi Crucial qui annonce des SSD M500 de 490 et 960Go à prix "abordables", mais ça restera plus cher que de l'hybride.


----------



## djayhh (19 Septembre 2013)

Pensez vous qu'il est nécessaire ou indispensable de partionner le Momentus 750 ou un mAcbook peut il aisement le gérer en un bloc ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2013)

djayhh a dit:


> Pensez vous qu'il est nécessaire ou indispensable de partionner le Momentus 750 ou un mAcbook peut il aisement le gérer en un bloc ?



Il est surtout indispensable de ne pas partitionner un disque si ça ne l'est pas (indispensable), et les MacBook peuvent gérer sans problème des partitions allant au moins jusqu'à 2,2 To, donc


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2013)

djayhh a dit:


> Pensez vous qu'il est nécessaire ou indispensable de partionner le Momentus 750 ou un mAcbook peut il aisement le gérer en un bloc ?


Le Macbook peut fort heureusement gérer sans pb un disque de 0,75 To ! 



Edit.
Toasted


----------



## Le docteur (20 Septembre 2013)

Toujours pas d'hybride avec une partie SSD plus conséquente ?


----------

